# Street Life Hydraulics



## Big Worm

Street Life Hydrualics doin the damn thing in the 602 . I went to there shop on Grand Ave and seen nothing but quality shit from a-arms to full frame wraps . Todd quoted me $1500. for a G-Body and $1600.00 if he provided the frame so if you need it done in the 602 take it to him he'll hook you up . I didn't have a camera so I didn't take any pics I know how much everybody love them on here but if somebody on here gots some Street Life work post that shit . Fernando AKA Big Worm :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Yea Todd does very clean work. just wish he would become a BLACK MAGIC DEALER :biggrin: .....His sister Jen is good people too.....'' Street life'' reppin west coast to the fullest


----------



## 4_PLAY!

Todd doing big thangs :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Sep 8 2006, 12:46 AM~6129129
> *Street Life Hydrualics doin the damn thing in the 602 . I went to there shop on Grand Ave and seen nothing but quality shit from a-arms to full frame wraps . Todd quoted me $1500. for a G-Body and $1600.00 if he provided the frame so if you need it done in the 602 take it to him he'll hook you up . I didn't have a camera so I didn't take any pics I know how much everybody love them on here  but if somebody on here gots some Street Life work post that shit . Fernando AKA Big Worm  :biggrin:
> *


Tell him to sell me his tow truck if its an auto trans that is  other than that yep he does be putting it down


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2006, 12:51 AM~6129152
> *Yea Todd does very clean work. just wish he would become a BLACK MAGIC DEALER  :biggrin: .....His sister Jen is good people too.....'' Street life'' reppin west coast to the fullest
> *


Maybe we can work something out! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 8 2006, 01:12 AM~6129245
> *Tell him to sell me his tow truck if its an auto trans that is  other than that yep he does be putting it down
> *


He cant sell the tow truck!! How the hell we gonna haul all 34 of our cars around the United States servin people??? :biggrin: :biggrin: 


See ya in Vegas BIG TONY......Damien is coming with us!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 8 2006, 08:26 AM~6130517
> *He cant sell the tow truck!!  How the hell we gonna haul all 34 of our cars around the United States servin people??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> See ya in Vegas BIG TONY......Damien is coming with us!
> *


 :0 :0 ya'll doing it big huh :cheesy:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Sep 8 2006, 09:33 AM~6130547
> *:0  :0  ya'll doing it big huh :cheesy:
> *


I thought you knew!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

STREET LIFE REPPING hard from west coast to the mid-west


----------



## stevie d

sup jen


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 8 2006, 11:46 AM~6130622
> *I thought you knew!
> *


What up Jen, I got that FedEx package today! Thank you so much :angel: I will call u later


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 8 2006, 09:26 AM~6130517
> *He cant sell the tow truck!!  How the hell we gonna haul all 34 of our cars around the United States servin people??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> See ya in Vegas BIG TONY......Damien is coming with us!
> *


Where you guys find him at? herad he was mia for awhile.


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by stevie d+Sep 8 2006, 03:27 PM~6132952-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup jen
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi!! See you guys in Vegas! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2006, 05:17 PM~6133421
> *What up Jen, I got that FedEx package today! Thank you so much :angel: I will call u later
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 8 2006, 06:33 PM~6133891
> *Where you guys find him at? herad he was mia for awhile.
> *


Yep, he was going to get married but I think that is on hold. He called last week. He and his lady had a baby and I'm not sure of the rest. He's doing good and ready to party in Vegas! :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Sep 8 2006, 12:46 AM~6129129
> *Street Life Hydrualics doin the damn thing in the 602 . I went to there shop on Grand Ave and seen nothing but quality shit from a-arms to full frame wraps . Todd quoted me $1500. for a G-Body and $1600.00 if he provided the frame so if you need it done in the 602 take it to him he'll hook you up . I didn't have a camera so I didn't take any pics I know how much everybody love them on here  but if somebody on here gots some Street Life work post that shit . Fernando AKA Big Worm  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YES SIR, WHATEVER YOU NEED WE CAN BUILD IT :worship:INSIDE OUT. STREET MUTHA PHUCKIN LIFE


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 8 2006, 09:26 AM~6130517
> *He cant sell the tow truck!!  How the hell we gonna haul all 34 of our cars around the United States servin people??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> See ya in Vegas BIG TONY......Damien is coming with us!
> *


Whats up Jen hows thing in az say hi to the crew for me i told B- RAD aka Damien lol to say whats up but we know how his memeory is lol anyways dont think ill make vegas this year lots of shit going on up here for me


----------



## AZKLIQUER

Hell yeah Street Life   represent :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK

B RAD IS A BIG 'OL PAN WEY, I THOUGHT YOU KNEW :0


----------



## remione1

:thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Sep 8 2006, 11:13 PM~6135624-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up Jen hows thing in az say hi to the crew for me i told B- RAD aka Damien lol to say whats up but we know how his memeory is lol anyways dont think ill make vegas this year lots of shit going on up here for me
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, that sucks! Maybe next year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2006, 11:18 PM~6135646
> *Hell yeah Street Life    represent :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG [email protected] 8 2006, 11:20 PM~6135655
> *B RAD IS A BIG 'OL PAN WEY, I THOUGHT YOU KNEW :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU MEMBER!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-remione1_@Sep 9 2006, 11:32 AM~6137252
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 8 2006, 07:57 PM~6134491
> *Hi!!  See you guys in Vegas! :biggrin:
> 
> *


not this year unfortunately  will be living stateside soon so we will roll by the shop n say wass up  :biggrin:


----------



## jojo

:thumbsup:


----------



## west_side85

damn....


----------



## 214RIDERZ

ID LIKE TO GET SOME OF HIS PRODUCTS N MY TRUNK SO I CAN PUT IT DOWN HERE N DALLAS TEXAS ROLLIN THE MAJESTICS D.F.W :biggrin:


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Sep 10 2006, 01:40 AM~6140775
> *ID LIKE TO GET SOME OF HIS PRODUCTS N MY TRUNK SO I CAN PUT IT DOWN HERE N DALLAS TEXAS ROLLIN THE MAJESTICS D.F.W  :biggrin:
> *


That would be *REDS*, unless you meant his work :biggrin:


----------



## WUTITDU

STREET LIFE HAS THERE OWN LINE OF HYDROS , I BELIEVE REDS IS NOT SOLD NO MORE :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Sep 10 2006, 09:06 AM~6141194
> *That would be REDS, unless you meant his work :biggrin:
> *


naw bra, its StreetLife Hydraulics. They have thier own line of products


----------



## west coast ridaz

do they have a website


----------



## Twiins

:thumbsup:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Sep 10 2006, 07:06 AM~6141194
> *That would be REDS, unless you meant his work
> *


:nono: STREETLIFE products! :biggrin:


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 10 2006, 05:09 PM~6143562
> *naw bra, its StreetLife Hydraulics. They have thier own line of products
> *


Damn, didn't know that. When they were Hoppers they were using REDS. I know its a different owner but I thought they would have just kept carrying REDS. :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ+Sep 10 2006, 12:40 AM~6140775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ID LIKE TO GET SOME OF HIS PRODUCTS N MY TRUNK SO I CAN PUT IT DOWN HERE N DALLAS TEXAS ROLLIN THE MAJESTICS D.F.W  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't trip, Todd is the owner and also the president of the Majestics CC, Glendale, AZ chapter! :biggrin: He always takes cares of Majestic brothers!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dreday_@Sep 10 2006, 07:06 AM~6141194
> *That would be REDS, unless you meant his work :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: Street Life bought Hoppers in April, when the name changed so did the line of hydraulics that is used at the shop. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 10 2006, 10:02 PM~6145932
> *do they have a website
> *


We are working on one right now, and hope to have it up and running by October.


----------



## Teamblowme602

good job todd


----------



## LocoMC85SS

what do yall charge for some a-arms xtended and chromed for an 87 crown vic


----------



## 214RIDERZ

HELL YEA JEN I KNOW HE GOT US WERE "M" ALL DAY YEA HE HAS HIS OWN LINE HOMIE I GOT TO CALL HIM N GET SOMETHING GOING ON DOWN HERE N TEXAS TO SHOW THESE GUYS WHATS UP


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 11 2006, 10:32 AM~6148477
> *We are working on one right now, and hope to have it up and running by October.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Worm

Took some a-arms Friday to get extended and molded . Maybe I'll post some pics at the end results . Will work my way up to get the full frame wrap . For a G-Body (Regal) . :0


----------



## jojo

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Sep 17 2006, 12:12 AM~6189755
> *Took some a-arms Friday to get extended and molded . Maybe I'll post some pics at the end results . Will work my way up to get the full frame wrap . For a              G-Body (Regal) .  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jinx64

wassup Jen!!! you and Todd keep up the good work.


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by Jinx64_@Sep 19 2006, 08:49 AM~6202934
> *wassup Jen!!! you and Todd keep up the good work.
> *


 :biggrin: We got a whole team of down ass people doin the damn thing!!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Sep 10 2006, 03:40 AM~6140775
> *ID LIKE TO GET SOME OF HIS PRODUCTS N MY TRUNK SO I CAN PUT IT DOWN
> *


*
& for any one who don't know ! You betta recognize!








*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

todd serveing fools from coast to coast


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Sep 19 2006, 09:52 AM~6203427
> *
> & for any one who don't know !  You betta recognize!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
Give me a call here at the shop 602-242-3811. The site wont be ready til mid October, with Vegas coming up, we're pretty busy. I ship out Street Life products all day, so we can definitely get you what you need! :biggrin:*


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 19 2006, 01:02 PM~6203494
> *Give me a call here at the shop 602-242-3811.  The site wont be ready til mid October, with Vegas coming up, we're pretty busy.  I ship out Street Life products all day, so we can definitely get you what you need! :biggrin:
> *


*Good look'n out & thanks for the info, will do! - I'm curious whats the other shop in your signature?

Here's something I put together real quick for yall! Hope you laugh & like :biggrin: *


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Sep 19 2006, 10:49 AM~6203770
> *Good look'n out & thanks for the info, will do! - I'm curious whats the other shop in your signature?
> 
> Here's something I put together real quick for yall! Hope you laugh & like  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's cool, good job. I just pm'd you..... :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

* :thumbsup: It was great informally meeting & talking with you Jen, Best of Luck to you and your brother with all your endeavors! :thumbsup: *


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Sep 19 2006, 12:49 PM~6204393
> * :thumbsup:  It was great informally meeting & talking with you Jen, Best of Luck to you and your brother with all your endeavors!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks, it was nice talking to you too. I got lots of ideas, and will send you some soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Worm

Street Life also does paint & body the right way . Do it once and do it right . No clown'n only on the streets or a neighborhood near you . :biggrin:


----------



## jojo

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Sep 19 2006, 07:54 PM~6206773
> *Street Life also does paint & body the right way . Do it once and do it right . No clown'n only on the streets or a neighborhood near you .  :biggrin:
> *


stop being chehrleader :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 19 2006, 03:57 PM~6204436
> *Thanks, it was nice talking to you too.  I got lots of ideas, and will send you some soon. :biggrin:
> *



 I look forward to working & collaborating with yah.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Sep 20 2006, 12:08 AM~6208148
> *stop being chehrleader :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shit he just happy to find true riders that do good work lol oh damn i am being a cheerleader :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602

Thanks for all the support. Were coming out with alot of new cars and a whole lot waiting hope one of them is yours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tufly




----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Sep 10 2006, 12:40 AM~6140775
> *ID LIKE TO GET SOME OF HIS PRODUCTS N MY TRUNK SO I CAN PUT IT DOWN HERE N DALLAS TEXAS ROLLIN THE MAJESTICS D.F.W  :biggrin:
> *


214RIDERZ Sup dawg this is MR.Ortiz ( GarlandsFinestC.C.) Im allready ording some parts from JEN and hopefully Ill have it in my trunk! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Sep 21 2006, 02:32 AM~6215765
> *Thanks for all the support. Were coming out with alot of new cars and a whole lot waiting hope one of them is yours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Team Reds????  :dunno:


----------



## BUD

Hey Jenn did my boxes go out Friday?


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Sep 25 2006, 08:27 AM~6239492
> *Hey Jenn did my boxes go out Friday?
> *


Both boxes went out on Thursday! Thanks again! :biggrin:


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 25 2006, 12:35 PM~6240196
> *Both boxes went out on Thursday!  Thanks again! :biggrin:
> *


Thursday?? Sweet, so, I should get them today or tomorrow.

:thumbsup: STREET LIFE :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Sep 25 2006, 11:22 AM~6240465
> *Thursday?? Sweet, so, I should get them today or tomorrow.
> 
> :thumbsup: STREET LIFE :thumbsup:
> *


No later than tomorrow afternoon! :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

*What's up JENN my WESTERN UNION ... 

Hey I got something I was toying wit - you got an email I can send things to as I come up wit them?*


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Sep 25 2006, 01:12 PM~6241034
> *What's up JENN my WESTERN UNION ...
> 
> Hey I got something I was toying wit - you got an email I can send things to as I come up wit them?
> *


I pm'd you! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 25 2006, 05:34 PM~6241599
> *I pm'd you!  Can't wait to see it!
> *


I hope you likey! Thats all just roughed in shit ... But its hard sometimes to be creative - especially when your paid to do it day in and day out ... 

Writers Block is a bitch!


----------



## hoppers602

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 24 2006, 12:38 PM~6235235
> *Team Reds????   :dunno:
> *


ME, MY, SELF and I I've been with REDS since 1988 hard to give up :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

What up STREET LIFE homies !!! :wave:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

wooops! sorry for da double post


----------



## Twiins

Back to the front.....................


----------



## BUD

Another satisfied customer

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by BUD+Sep 27 2006, 12:09 PM~6255922-->
> 
> 
> 
> Another satisfied customer
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool! Please let us know if you need anything else! Pleasure doing business with you!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tha orig D.U.I._@Sep 27 2006, 01:25 PM~6256585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You're very creative! I cant decide which of these I like more! But damn that's a cute baby! :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Sep 27 2006, 12:09 PM~6255922
> *Another satisfied customer
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup homie


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 27 2006, 04:06 PM~6256913
> *sup homie
> *


What's up maan? Sorry you couldn't make the trip this year, we're starting to get a couple hoppers here so when ya'll move be ready. I'm trying to get all my shit together so I can be out there with them, my goal is by Easter.


----------



## JEN IN PHX

Vegas will be off the hook, and Todd will be bustin out a lil something we've been working on!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 30 2006, 07:40 AM~6276100
> *Vegas will be off the hook, and Todd will be bustin out a lil something we've been working on!!    :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0 


CAN I POST PICS?? :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 30 2006, 12:25 PM~6277215
> *:0  :0  :0
> CAN I POST PICS??  :biggrin:
> *


Sure! :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Sep 27 2006, 02:45 PM~6257320
> *What's up maan? Sorry you couldn't make the trip this year, we're starting to get a couple hoppers here so when ya'll move be ready.  I'm trying to get all my shit together so I can be out there with them, my goal is by Easter.
> *


sweet id best start gettin my shit together then now ive sold the gp hopefully we should be there for easter time


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

HI Jenn - what's crack'n my western union? Vegas is jus upon yinz! DO IT BIG (as always) and stay tuned as I got some more things I'm working wit that I'm hope'n you like. Have you got my couple emails? I know its been busy and you haven't got enuff time in tha day. But jus wanna make sure there making it to you.


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Oct 1 2006, 08:48 PM~6285581
> *HI Jenn - what's crack'n my western union?  Vegas is jus upon yinz! DO IT BIG (as always) and stay tuned as I got some more things I'm working wit that I'm hope'n you like. Have you got my couple emails? I know its been busy and you haven't got enuff time in tha day. But jus wanna make sure there making it to you.
> *


Yes, I've got them! We love em, and keep sending em!! After Vegas, we will definitely be talking with you!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 30 2006, 02:21 PM~6277668
> *Sure!  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: hell nah... not till after vegas...

don't wanna have huero :buttkick: my ass


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 2 2006, 12:42 PM~6287973
> *Yes, I've got them!  We love em, and keep sending em!!  After Vegas, we will definitely be talking with you!! :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: 

Oh yeah ... Keep it safe & Best of luck in VEGAS to STREET LIFE


----------



## dreday

Hey Jen, remind Leonard to send me those pics please. Thanks!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Morn'n AZ peeps .... Yinz have a good one!


----------



## Knightstalker

I MIGHT GET MY ASS KICKED FOR SHOWING THESE... BUT FUCKIT... hno:


----------



## Big Worm

Watch out ! :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 5 2006, 01:50 AM~6309314
> *I MIGHT GET MY ASS KICKED FOR SHOWING THESE... BUT FUCKIT... hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





* :nono: You know thats probably a NO NO :nono: 

:worship: But I praise you :worship: *

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Oct 5 2006, 05:59 AM~6310456
> * :nono: You know thats probably a NO NO  :nono:
> 
> :worship: But I praise you  :worship:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## tufly

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 5 2006, 12:50 AM~6309314
> *I MIGHT GET MY ASS KICKED FOR SHOWING THESE... BUT FUCKIT... hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

nice real nice i can not wait till i get my caddy done lol


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

I got my parts! Thanks street life! :biggrin: :thumbsup: Dallas Texas


----------



## Knightstalker

NOW I CAN POST THESE... HERE'S A COUPLE OF THE BIG HOMIE TODD AND HIS "MAIN EVENT" 63IMPALA... THIS IS ONE BADASS RIDE... IN THE SHORT TIME IT TOOK TO BUILD, IT CAME OUT HARD AS FUCK... HOMIE TOOK 1ST IN SEMI, BEST GRAPHICS (BY DOC), AND A SPECIAL FLOWMASTER AWARD... FOOLS ARE GONNA HATE, BUT THEY CAN'T TAKE SHIT AWAY FROM HOMIE... THIS IS A BEAUTIFUL CAR..  :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## tufly




----------



## hoppers602

some of DaVinci's setups







that he did at STREET LIFE


----------



## hoppers602




----------



## hoppers602




----------



## hoppers602




----------



## hoppers602




----------



## hoppers602




----------



## Knightstalker

Hell yeah, DaVinci is the MAN! :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers602




----------



## hoppers602




----------



## hoppers602




----------



## hoppers602




----------



## hoppers602

More to come :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602

Can't foreget the "KING"


----------



## hoppers602




----------



## hoppers602

And you all know this o







ne now


----------



## hoppers602




----------



## hoppers602

Not toldly ready to show now







but DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

The big homie Todd servin tonight... and at the shop... just a couple pics.. :biggrin:  


















































:0  :biggrin: 




























:biggrin:


----------



## tufly




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by tufly_@Oct 18 2006, 07:20 AM~6392037
> *
> *



*X2*

*Hey Jenn, what's crack'n homegurl? It's been a minute!*


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Big Worm

I got my Caddy arms and G-Body lowers back they look good , next step chrome shop . Doing it little by little , rearend then the frame . From the bottom up the right way . :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc

T
T
T


----------



## hoppers602

ttt


----------



## AZKLIQUER

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Oct 23 2006, 10:46 PM~6430134
> *ttt
> *


  :biggrin: x2


----------



## hoppers602

Just finished and ready to deliver Andre Wilson #24 AZ Card's 64 SS


----------



## hoppers602




----------



## hoppers602




----------



## hoppers602




----------



## hoppers602




----------



## AZKLIQUER

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Oct 25 2006, 08:40 AM~6440417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished and ready to deliver Andre Wilson #24 AZ Card's 64 SS
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc

that's clean!!


----------



## hoppers602




----------



## hoppers602

Ya its bagged but it drives like a CREAM PUFF


----------



## hoppers602




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

just got back from Todd's shop thanks for the tour holmes :thumbsup: lookin good


----------



## hoppers602




----------



## Knightstalker

*The REAL King of Chevy's*

I LIKE THAT SIGNATURE HOMIE...


----------



## hoppers602

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Oct 26 2006, 12:25 AM~6446730
> *just got back from Todd's shop thanks for the tour holmes :thumbsup:  lookin good
> *


Kool good to here you guys made it home safe


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

^^^^ Whats been going on around your way ????.......You sell the shop & that then huh - No wonder why i aint been able to get ahold of your for a long ass time ...... I was trying to come on down , Take a break from up here & do some weldin on something ............ Maybe spray a little here & there - Something


----------



## All Out Customs

Watching Truucha 24 once again at work. Streetlife and the Big M doin it big putting it down in the mid-west.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Oct 26 2006, 11:48 AM~6449231
> *Watching Truucha 24 once again at work.  Streetlife and the Big M doin it big putting it down in the mid-west.
> *


----------



## AZKLIQUER

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Oct 26 2006, 12:21 AM~6446723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

KNIGHTSTALKER IS THAT YOUR TREY- WHOLE SHIT!!! NIICE


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 28 2006, 12:36 PM~6463069
> *KNIGHTSTALKER IS THAT YOUR TREY- WHOLE SHIT!!! NIICE
> *



:dunno: :scrutinize: WHICH ONE? :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

great answer!!


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 29 2006, 03:39 AM~6465828
> *great answer!!
> *



 :scrutinize:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

the one with doc paint up on it


----------



## Rascal King

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 30 2006, 07:54 AM~6471550
> *the one with doc paint up on it
> *


thats Todd's 63


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

SO WHICH ONE DOES KNIGHTSALKER GOTTS? TREY IS MY BACKDROP @ WORK. NIICE


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 30 2006, 10:04 AM~6472185
> *SO WHICH ONE DOES KNIGHTSALKER GOTTS? TREY IS MY BACKDROP @ WORK. NIICE
> *



:biggrin: I wish... I got an 83 FLEETWOOD... in the works... not done... but thanks for the compliment on liking my pic...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

COOL BRO- I SEE U GOT A NACK FOR PHOTOGRAPHY.. KEEP IT UP.
(MY SCREEN GOTS THE BLACK AND WHITE PIC!) :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 30 2006, 12:31 PM~6473225
> *COOL  BRO- I SEE U GOT A NACK FOR PHOTOGRAPHY.. KEEP IT UP.
> (MY SCREEN GOTS THE BLACK AND WHITE PIC!) :biggrin:
> *



Thx... I try... Still learning... :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

HEY WHATS GOING ON THIS IS BIG SHAWN FROM THE DALLAS MAJESTICS BEEN TRYING TO GET AHOLD OF TODD SEE ABOUT GETTING SOME STUFF N MY TRUNK I CALLED N ELFT MY NUMBER SEE IF HE COULD HIT ME UP THANKS BIG SHAWN MAJESTICS D.F.W NENE TOLD ME TO CALL HIM :biggrin:


----------



## back yard boogie

have seen todds cars in person, and great work.

keep doin it big homie!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

STREET LIFE doing the damn thang


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 1 2006, 09:17 PM~6488539
> *HEY WHATS GOING ON THIS IS BIG SHAWN FROM THE DALLAS MAJESTICS BEEN TRYING TO GET AHOLD OF TODD SEE ABOUT GETTING SOME STUFF N MY TRUNK I CALLED N ELFT MY NUMBER SEE IF HE COULD HIT ME UP THANKS BIG SHAWN MAJESTICS D.F.W NENE TOLD ME TO CALL HIM :biggrin:
> *


I'm calling you right now! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 2 2006, 10:31 AM~6491279
> *I'm calling you right now! :biggrin:
> *



Na na Jen tell Shawn to call me.....ha ha LOL im kidding dawg....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 1 2006, 10:17 PM~6488539
> *HEY WHATS GOING ON THIS IS BIG SHAWN FROM THE DALLAS MAJESTICS BEEN TRYING TO GET AHOLD OF TODD SEE ABOUT GETTING SOME STUFF N MY TRUNK I CALLED N ELFT MY NUMBER SEE IF HE COULD HIT ME UP THANKS BIG SHAWN MAJESTICS D.F.W NENE TOLD ME TO CALL HIM :biggrin:
> *


hey shawn you never did call me lol holla at me when you get time homie lol


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 2 2006, 01:31 PM~6491279
> *I'm calling you right now! :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Nov 2 2006, 11:16 AM~6491583
> *:wave:
> *


What's up???? Havent talk to ya in a minute! Hope all is well....I'm thinking about buying a screen printing machine! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Sep 19 2006, 11:57 AM~6203471
> *todd serveing fools from coast to coast
> *


----------



## 214RIDERZ

LOL SUP BILLY I LSOT UR DAMN NUMBER DOG ON THE REAL HOMIE YEA JEN UR A COOL ASS CHIC MAN I HOPE TO TALK TO U MORE IN THE FUTURE IM GONAN TRY N KEEP UP WIHT U GUYS OVER THERE N SHIT IM GONNA BE DOING BUSINESS WIHT U VERY SOON SO WE CAN GET THAT PRODUCT LINE DOWN HERE N DALLAS TX......SUP ORTIZ SEE U AT THE MEETING TONGIHT IN TELL UR BROTHER JEN I SAID GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THAT "M" LOVE


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 2 2006, 03:45 PM~6493564
> *LOL SUP BILLY I LSOT UR DAMN NUMBER DOG ON THE REAL HOMIE YEA JEN UR A COOL ASS CHIC MAN I HOPE TO TALK TO U MORE IN THE FUTURE IM GONAN TRY N KEEP UP WIHT U GUYS OVER THERE N SHIT IM GONNA BE DOING BUSINESS WIHT U VERY SOON SO WE CAN GET THAT PRODUCT LINE DOWN HERE N DALLAS TX......SUP ORTIZ SEE U AT THE MEETING TONGIHT IN TELL UR BROTHER JEN I SAID GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THAT "M" LOVE
> *


lol allready........... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 2 2006, 02:27 PM~6491662
> *What's up????  Havent talk to ya in a minute!  Hope all is well....I'm thinking about buying a screen printing machine! :biggrin:
> *


Hi Sweetheart; I was trying to give yah some time and space. Wasn't sure if you were fully recuperated from da SUPA SHOW or not ... :biggrin: 
In pics the trey looked great! :thumbsup: 

Ah, thinking about going the independant route - can't argue wit dat! :thumbsup: 
Still as before and remaining to do so - if there's anyway I can help, let me know. I'm still cooking up some shit for yah, but had to lay back due to getting really busy. I just finished up the first Hi-Def private Broadcast in Pittsburgh. But I haven't forgot or stopped things for yah.


----------



## west coast ridaz

do you guys have a wish bone how much is it if so


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

I got my stuff!!!!! Thanks JENN.....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 2 2006, 05:45 PM~6493564
> *LOL SUP BILLY I LSOT UR DAMN NUMBER DOG ON THE REAL HOMIE YEA JEN UR A COOL ASS CHIC MAN I HOPE TO TALK TO U MORE IN THE FUTURE IM GONAN TRY N KEEP UP WIHT U GUYS OVER THERE N SHIT IM GONNA BE DOING BUSINESS WIHT U VERY SOON SO WE CAN GET THAT PRODUCT LINE DOWN HERE N DALLAS TX......SUP ORTIZ SEE U AT THE MEETING TONGIHT IN TELL UR BROTHER JEN I SAID GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THAT "M" LOVE
> *


Was up Shawn! I gonna call you this weekend bro!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

:biggrin:


----------



## back yard boogie

:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91

HOW MUCH WILL IT COST FOR TODD TO PUT A CAR ON THE BUMPER LIKE HIS 61... I GOTTA 91 CAPRICE... HE TOLD US WIT OUT THE CHROME WHEN HE WAS HERE... BUT HOW MUCH ALL CHROMED OUT


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Nov 6 2006, 01:38 PM~6514580
> *HOW MUCH WILL IT COST FOR TODD TO PUT A CAR ON THE BUMPER LIKE HIS 61... I GOTTA 91 CAPRICE... HE TOLD US WIT OUT THE CHROME WHEN HE WAS HERE... BUT HOW MUCH ALL CHROMED OUT
> *


Call the shop....602-242-3811 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91

ALRIGHT THANKS IM GONNA CALL OVER THERE WHEN I GET THE CHANCE :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

jen where is my shit :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

HEY JEN WHATS UP THIS SI BIG SHAWN FROM THE MAJESTICS D.F.W HOW U DOING WHATS NEW CANT WAIT TO DO BUSINESS WITH U GUYS SOON IM TRYING TO GET SOME OF THE GUYS DOWN HERE TO GET SOME THINGS SO WE CAN DOA FULL ORDER :biggrin:INCLUDING ORTIZ LOL


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

4 sho Im in......


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Nov 6 2006, 05:46 PM~6516299-->
> 
> 
> 
> jen where is my shit  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you hiring??? :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214RIDERZ_@Nov 8 2006, 12:10 PM~6528590
> *HEY JEN WHATS UP THIS SI BIG SHAWN FROM THE MAJESTICS D.F.W HOW U DOING WHATS NEW CANT WAIT TO DO BUSINESS WITH U GUYS SOON IM TRYING TO GET SOME OF THE GUYS DOWN HERE TO GET SOME THINGS SO WE CAN DOA  FULL ORDER :biggrin:INCLUDING ORTIZ LOL
> *


Just let me know when you're ready!






HI MR. DUI!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

:thumbsup: wuz up jen


----------



## BIGKILLA503

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 8 2006, 12:18 PM~6528644
> *Are you hiring??? :biggrin:
> Just let me know when you're ready!
> HI MR. DUI!!!
> *


lol but really wheres my shit. i was also thinking you should buy todd a new majestics charm and i will take the old one :biggrin:


----------



## Silver

wusup people, wusup jimmy, jen i know you remember me the short mexican from new years and vegas.... oh wait there were a lot of short mexicans ... :scrutinize: :rofl:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Nov 8 2006, 08:03 PM~6531090
> *wusup people, wusup jimmy, jen i know you remember me the short mexican from new years and vegas.... oh wait there were a lot of short mexicans ...  :scrutinize:  :rofl:
> *


yea but not that many drunk ones :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

what up silver and ryan


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS+Nov 8 2006, 01:42 PM~6529273-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: wuz up jen
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi D! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2006, 03:47 PM~6530215
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2006, 05:55 PM~6531030
> *lol but really wheres my shit. i was also thinking you should buy todd a new majestics charm and i will take the old one :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check your pm's! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2006, 06:03 PM~6531090
> *wusup people, wusup jimmy, jen i know you remember me the short mexican from new years and vegas.... oh wait there were a lot of short mexicans ...  :scrutinize:  :rofl:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> short mexican?? The drunk one with the tattoos?? Just kidding!! Hey Silver, How you doin?? Are you going to LA for New Years again??
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-trudawg_@Nov 9 2006, 03:21 AM~6533707
> *yea but not that many drunk ones :biggrin:
> *


Hi Ryan :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

WHATS CRACCIN UP IN MY HOME AWAY FROM HOME, THE BIG A.Z. :biggrin: MAN CAN A ***** GET SPONSORED ON THE DOUBLE GATE ELCO, OR SHOULD I JUST TELL PEOPLE I KNOW WHITEBOY :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP SILVER "NO MORE FALLING ASLEEP IN STRIP CLUBS!"


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> WHATS CRACCIN UP IN MY HOME AWAY FROM HOME, THE BIG A.Z. :biggrin: MAN CAN A ***** GET SPONSORED ON THE DOUBLE GATE ELCO, OR SHOULD I JUST TELL PEOPLE I KNOW WHITEBOY :biggrin:
> [/b]


What's up!!! LOL...I'll see what I can do for ya!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 30 2006, 11:09 AM~6472222
> *:biggrin: I wish... I got an 83 FLEETWOOD... in the works... not done... but thanks for the compliment on liking my pic...
> *



Ruben got an 8 trey, hehehehe... i still havent seen it.


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 9 2006, 03:13 PM~6536849
> *What's up!!!  LOL...I'll see what I can do for ya!!! :biggrin:
> *


J/K WHATS UP MISS JEN, TELL THE FAMILY I SAID WHATS UPPER :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## MonteMan

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo

:biggrin:


----------



## ch3cy67

I HAD A QUICK QUESTION? I HAVE 86 MONTE CARLO LS AND I WANT TO GET A 2 PUMP SETUP..8 INCH DUMPS IN THE FRONT AND 10 INCHE IN THE BACK WITH 6 BATTERIES. CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW MUCH I MAY HAVE TO PAY FOR ALL THE SETUP AND LABOR? THANKS


----------



## 214RIDERZ

SUP JEN :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Nov 6 2006, 04:38 PM~6514580
> *HOW MUCH WILL IT COST FOR TODD TO PUT A CAR ON THE BUMPER LIKE HIS 61... I GOTTA 91 CAPRICE... HE TOLD US WIT OUT THE CHROME WHEN HE WAS HERE... BUT HOW MUCH ALL CHROMED OUT
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by ch3cy67+Nov 15 2006, 09:01 PM~6577677-->
> 
> 
> 
> I HAD A QUICK QUESTION? I HAVE 86 MONTE CARLO LS AND I WANT TO GET A 2 PUMP SETUP..8 INCH DUMPS IN THE FRONT AND 10 INCHE IN THE BACK WITH 6 BATTERIES. CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW MUCH I MAY HAVE TO PAY FOR ALL THE SETUP AND LABOR? THANKS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us a call at the shop 602-242-3811
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214RIDERZ_@Nov 15 2006, 10:32 PM~6578372
> *SUP JEN :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 8 2006, 03:18 PM~6528644
> *HI MR. DUI!!!
> *



* :worship: Thank you for gracing me wit yo presence :worship: :roflmao: 

Please; no MR. here !!! How you been? Recovered from Vegas? *


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 9 2006, 03:38 PM~6536948
> *Ruben got an 8 trey, hehehehe... i still havent seen it.
> *



Shhiitt... ain't much to see... YET... 


Maybe if I get sponsored by a generous customs shop? (Jen hint hint) :cheesy: 


Will trade pics and a photoshoot for work on my car?? J/K...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo

i know its alittle late homeboy, but HAPPY BIRTHDAY WHITEBOY


----------



## Silver

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 9 2006, 04:24 PM~6536426
> *WHAT UP SILVER "NO MORE FALLING ASLEEP IN STRIP CLUBS!"
> *


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! NOONE IS SUPPOSED TO NO OF SUCH THING... I DONT KNOW WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Silver

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 9 2006, 03:03 PM~6535991
> *short mexican?? The drunk one with the tattoos??  Just kidding!!  Hey Silver, How you doin??  Are you going to LA for New Years again??
> *


HAHA.. wusup Jen. i dont know if im going out there for New Years this year, gotta do the famliy thing out here this time, but ill be back there, i was thinkin about hittin up AZ this comming year for your guys picnic, hit me up with info on dates for that. Oh and another thing..... let me hit you up on PM instead..


----------



## JEN IN PHX

Street Life Hydraulics put it down in Odessa!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 19 2006, 09:53 PM~6601791
> *Street Life Hydraulics put it down in Odessa!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BUD

video of Todd hittin bumper at the Odessa show

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bS1vI61v0LM


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 20 2006, 03:44 PM~6605405
> *video of Todd hittin bumper at the Odessa show
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bS1vI61v0LM
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 20 2006, 05:44 PM~6605405
> *video of Todd hittin bumper at the Odessa show http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bS1vI61v0LM
> *


*Good look'n on the vid BUD! :thumbsup: *


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 20 2006, 12:53 AM~6601791
> *Street Life Hydraulics put it down in Odessa!!! :biggrin:
> *


*:wave: 

Expected nothing less !!!  

How's the site coming ?
*


----------



## LAID91

THIS POST COULDN'T OF HAPPENED AT A BETTER TIME! I was just looking for a place here in phx to do some hydrauluic work on my acura...... EXCELLENT they will be getting my business soon :biggrin:


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Nov 21 2006, 10:34 AM~6610019
> *Good look'n on the vid BUD! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks it was the first one I tried to shoot with my digital, I didn't even realize it was capable of video. Hopefully get some better stuff next time.


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ

congrats to todd here in odessa,seeing the car in person swingin was bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 20 2006, 03:44 PM~6605405
> *video of Todd hittin bumper at the Odessa show
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bS1vI61v0LM
> *


nice homie :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 21 2006, 01:53 PM~6610774
> *thanks it was the first one I tried to shoot with my digital, I didn't even realize it was capable of video.  Hopefully get some better stuff next time.
> *



* :roflmao: New discoveries are always great! :roflmao:*

* :0 Good Job for shooting your first time - you kept the object centered and well balanced with just holding it! :thumbsup: *


----------



## jojo

:biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Nov 21 2006, 08:36 AM~6610032
> *How's the site coming ?
> *


  X 2


----------



## KAKALAK

cant wait for my slow downs jen, good lookin!


----------



## showandgo

yeah me either jen


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

HAPPY T-DAY TO ALL MY AZ FAM BAM ,YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE


----------



## 214RIDERZ

HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM THE MAJESTICS D.F.W


----------



## E

me too


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

you beat me to the new page, I was busy eating turkey :biggrin:


----------



## steamboat

Sup Jen!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

:wave: What's crack'n STREET LIFE & the AZ peeps :wave:


Where's my Western Union :tears:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by steamboat+Nov 26 2006, 08:41 AM~6638037-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Jen!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! How you doin??biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tha orig D.U.I._@Nov 27 2006, 09:47 AM~6644493
> *:wave: What's crack'n STREET LIFE & the AZ peeps  :wave:
> Where's my Western Union  :tears:
> *


What's up??? :biggrin: That's hysterical! We're doing good! What's going on with you??


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 27 2006, 02:59 PM~6645154
> *What's up??? :biggrin:  That's hysterical!  We're doing good!  What's going on with you??
> *


*Nuthin, Chill'n Drink'n a BUD .... nah jus play'n. 
I have a client who's using super bowl ads in their presentation and I've been editing the Budweiser Whaaaaaaats Up dude's & Frogs for the past 3 weeks and can't get them outta my head!

That's what you are ... my western union :biggrin: 

How was yall'z Turkey Bird Day and how's the site coming along?*


----------



## MARINATE

THE REGAL!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 28 2006, 11:06 AM~6651024
> *THE REGAL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Look'n Good Homie ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 28 2006, 08:06 AM~6651024
> *THE REGAL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 28 2006, 08:06 AM~6651024
> *THE REGAL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good, Marinate! See ya this weekend!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 29 2006, 11:28 AM~6659460
> *Looks good, Marinate!  See ya this weekend!
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG




----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

STREET LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Nov 29 2006, 11:51 PM~6664652
> *STREET LIFE  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

only the best wuz up


----------



## showandgo

todd call me when you get a chance when your not too busy


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Sep 8 2006, 01:46 AM~6129129
> *Street Life Hydrualics doin the damn thing in the 602 . I went to there shop on Grand Ave and seen nothing but quality shit from a-arms to full frame wraps . Todd quoted me $1500. for a G-Body and $1600.00 if he provided the frame so if you need it done in the 602 take it to him he'll hook you up . I didn't have a camera so I didn't take any pics I know how much everybody love them on here  but if somebody on here gots some Street Life work post that shit . Fernando AKA Big Worm  :biggrin:
> *



were on da west Side is this Street Life hydro's at?? im lookin for someone to fully wrap my frame to a 63 impala but im lookin for some GOOD and Not so Expensive quality work?? i may need a new frame tho cause the one the ride's sittin on has a small crack...along with the reinforcement id like to add all new bushing and mounts anything new that can be added :biggrin: ???


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by 6sIxx3ThReE!!_@Dec 2 2006, 06:15 PM~6682014
> *were on da west Side is this Street Life hydro's at?? im lookin for someone to fully wrap my frame to a 63 impala but im lookin for some GOOD and Not so Expensive quality work?? i may need a new frame tho cause the one the ride's sittin on has a small crack...along with the reinforcement id like to add all new bushing and mounts anything new that can be added  :biggrin: ???
> *



Call them up... 602-242-3811...


----------



## jojo

:biggrin:


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE

G-LOOKS


----------



## JEN IN PHX

If anybody missed the hop yesterday here in PHX, you missed out! Street Life, Koolaid, Franks Hydraulics, Hi-Low from Texas, Beachcity, Loco's (from PHX), Rooster & some of the guys from Individuals (sorry if I missed anybody).....the video coverage was done by Roll'n & Truucha!!

Thanks to everyone who came by!! Street Life puttin it down!


----------



## KAKALAK

Big ups to Street Life Hydraulics!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

YOU CAME ALONG WAY IN THE GAME HOMIE, BEST BELIEVE YOUR REAL HOMIES( the ones that dont have thier hands out) ARE TRULY PROUD OF YOU :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ya boy in the 818


----------



## jojo

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## B Town Fernie

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 4 2006, 06:26 AM~6689980
> *If anybody missed the hop yesterday here in PHX, you missed out!  Street Life, Koolaid, Franks Hydraulics, Hi-Low from Texas, Beachcity, Loco's (from PHX), Rooster & some of the guys from Individuals (sorry if I missed anybody).....the video coverage was done by Roll'n & Truucha!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who came by!! Street Life puttin it down!
> *


Any pics of this event?


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

:wave:


----------



## Big Worm

Somebody post some pics . :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> YOU CAME ALONG WAY IN THE GAME HOMIE, BEST BELIEVE YOUR REAL HOMIES( *the ones that dont have thier hands out*)  ARE TRULY PROUD OF YOU :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ya boy in the 818
> [/b]



:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

*Jenn:

Site looks great ! :thumbsup: 

Can't wait til it's 100% functional


STREET LIFE DOIN' IT REAL BIG *


----------



## lolow




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up street life


----------



## Knightstalker

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Dec 8 2006, 02:56 PM~6724116
> *
> Site looks great ! :thumbsup:
> *


*

Thanks for the compliment homie... if anybody else needs a site send them my way... *


----------



## hoppers602

Some shot of the shop


----------



## hoppers602




----------



## hoppers602




----------



## hoppers602




----------



## I. K. Rico

Hey Leonard do you have bigger version of those pics from the shop? I could really use some shots like that for the website...


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Dec 11 2006, 04:14 PM~6741815
> *Thanks for the compliment homie... if anybody else needs a site send them my way...
> *



*Respect carnal!




OH SHIT !!!
Page 14 now!

TTT for STREETLIFE*


----------



## jojo

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:thumbsup:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

what up every body thanks for all the love and support. Much love !!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Dec 16 2006, 05:29 AM~6769591
> *what up every body thanks for all the love and support. Much love !!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


*Thanks for that !!!
The little guy appreciates that ...  


Keep putting it down & doing tha DAMN THANG ! *


----------



## 250/604

uffin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

website?


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Dec 17 2006, 11:05 PM~6778163
> *website?
> *



www.streetlifehydraulics.com

Still In the works..


----------



## unforgiven50insp




----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

TTT


----------



## dr funkynuts

:0


----------



## I. K. Rico

Check out this clip of Todd's '61 doing 95 inches and coming back down! :0


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Dec 20 2006, 09:25 AM~6790789
> *Check out this clip of Todd's '61 doing 95 inches and coming back down!  :0
> *



Ricky... email me the video homie... I'ma do something to it..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Dec 20 2006, 10:25 AM~6790789
> *Check out this clip of Todd's '61 doing 95 inches and coming back down!  :0
> *


hell yea :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

TTT


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

*All da way from da 412 ( STEEL CITY )
Merry Christmas & Happy Holidaze to all at STREET LIFE 
Jenn - my Western Union

& everyone in the AZ
Knightstalker*


----------



## JEN IN PHX

Merry Christmas from all of us here at Street Life!!


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Dec 20 2006, 08:25 AM~6790789
> *Check out this clip of Todd's '61 doing 95 inches and coming back down!  :0
> *


Hops nice for a car doing them inchs not super slow like most other cars doing them inches


----------



## 214RIDERZ

TTT FOR THE STREET LIFE CREW


----------



## Knightstalker

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

this is one gangsta ass topic


----------



## himbone

Nice meeting you guys in la, lookin forward to running all over the west this year GO TEAM CRACKA


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 3 2007, 10:30 AM~6890874
> *Nice meeting you guys in la, lookin forward to running all over the west this year GO  TEAM CRACKA
> *


Nice meeting you too...we had a great time! This year is gonna be crazy!! :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

Whats up Jen and the Streetlife crew. Im down here in Vegas now, might have to swing down to AZ. next month and hit you guys up.


----------



## I. K. Rico

hey jen, you got any new pics? i'm sure you have something since i haven't talked to you since before the supershow... i'm pretty much done with Rolln's site and he said i could use some of the pics for your site... he's got a couple great shots of the red/gold regal, the '61, and el camino... i'll probably put some pics up this week...


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 3 2007, 11:07 AM~6891212
> *Nice meeting you too...we had a great time!  This year is gonna be crazy!! :biggrin:
> *


YES IT IS IF YOU GUYS FIND YOUR WAY TO THE BAY LET ME KNOW. I:cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker

:0 :0 :biggrin: HERE'S A VID OF THE HOMIE "KING OF AZ" AND THE INFAMOUS 61 THAT WAS KING OF 2006  

HUEROS 61IMPALA


----------



## hoppers602

Thats tight Homie  


61 :twak: compition


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jan 4 2007, 04:36 PM~6904046
> *Thats tight Homie
> 
> 
> 61 :twak: compition
> *



:biggrin: more like 


competition :buttkick: 61


oooorr... maybe > competition :worship: 61


----------



## Eddie-Money

SICK ASS VIDEO STALKER :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 4 2007, 09:20 PM~6906573
> *SICK ASS VIDEO KNIGHTSTALKER :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS HOMIE...


----------



## Knightstalker

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## suthrn_az_lo_lo

what up phoenix comin at ya from southern az's dirty dirty south sierra vista..... i know this is probably a stupid ? but in the new issue of lrm (feb 07) they have coverage of the super show and they had a pic of a 63 from the majestics car club and it said that it had a "streetlife" setup, is that from here cuz if said it was "TODDS FROM THE MAJESTICS"? dont know if is the same guy but if it is he has one bad azz 63.....props on holdin it down for the 602 and 520...


----------



## hoppers602

> _Originally posted by suthrn_az_lo_lo_@Jan 6 2007, 10:05 AM~6918799
> *what up phoenix comin at ya from southern az's dirty dirty south sierra vista..... i know this is probably a stupid ? but in the new issue of lrm (feb 07) they have coverage of the super show and they had a pic of a 63 from the majestics car club and it said that it had a "streetlife" setup, is that from here cuz if said it was "TODDS FROM THE MAJESTICS"? dont know if is the same guy but if it is he has one bad azz 63.....props on holdin it down for the 602 and 520...
> *


Todd from The M is the owner of the car and shop


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by suthrn_az_lo_lo_@Jan 6 2007, 10:05 AM~6918799
> *what up phoenix comin at ya from southern az's dirty dirty south sierra vista..... i know this is probably a stupid ? but in the new issue of lrm (feb 07) they have coverage of the super show and they had a pic of a 63 from the majestics car club and it said that it had a "streetlife" setup, is that from here cuz if said it was "TODDS FROM THE MAJESTICS"? dont know if is the same guy but if it is he has one bad azz 63.....props on holdin it down for the 602 and 520...
> *


Go back a couple pages on this topic and you'll see lots more pics of the car...


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

*hAPPY nEW yEARS STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS AND EVERYONE PUTTING IT DOWN OUT THERE! 

TEAM PRO HOPPER 2007!*


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 6 2007, 01:03 PM~6919674
> *Go back a couple pages on this topic and you'll see lots more pics of the car...
> *



:0


----------



## big ray

EMPLOYEE OF THE MONTH


----------



## Knightstalker

:0


----------



## showandgo

damn ray like that :0


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 7 2007, 11:01 PM~6930424
> *EMPLOYEE OF THE MONTH
> *


NOW I KNOWWHY OUR STREET 
IN PALMDALE IS SO CLEAN ? HE DOES A GOOD JOB CLEANING :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

mad fuckin props to you guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!keep up the good work


----------



## Knightstalker

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 10 2007, 01:10 PM~6952920
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## E

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 8 2007, 12:01 AM~6930424
> *EMPLOYEE OF THE MONTH
> *


isn't that darrayl from dena 4 life c.c


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

DAMN HE TOOK BONI JOB :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## steamboat

No bike?


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Jan 14 2007, 11:42 AM~6984135
> *No bike?
> *



:dunno:


----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 16 2007, 03:21 PM~7003508
> *
> *


wuz up jen i pmed u get back at me with the price of that :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## I. K. Rico

hey jen what's up i got some pics together and got your photo galleries up... i still need more pics, so maaaybe you could send me some  ... let me know what you think... StreetLife


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 19 2007, 11:08 AM~7030747
> *hey jen what's up i got some pics together and got your photo galleries up... i still need more pics, so maaaybe you could send me some   ... let me know what you think... StreetLife
> *


Looks great! I got a few things in mind....let me see what I can do!


----------



## hoppers602




----------



## DeeLoc

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Eddie-Money

*KICK ASS WEBSITE HOPE THE SITE IS FULLY OPERATIONALLY SOON SO I CAN START ORDERING STUFF.*


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico+Jan 19 2007, 11:08 AM~7030747-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey jen what's up i got some pics together and got your photo galleries up... i still need more pics, so maaaybe you could send me some   ... let me know what you think... StreetLife
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ricky the site is lookin badass homie! :biggrin: Let me know if you want more pics..
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppers602_@Jan 20 2007, 09:50 AM~7038807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## hoppers602

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 20 2007, 06:15 PM~7041381
> *KICK ASS WEBSITE HOPE THE SITE IS FULLY OPERATIONALLY SOON SO I CAN START ORDERING STUFF.
> *


YOU COULD ODER ANYTIME HOMIE JUST CALL THE NUMBER


----------



## Knightstalker

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

street life people...........is good people!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jan 21 2007, 02:32 AM~7043014
> *YOU COULD ODER ANYTIME HOMIE JUST CALL THE NUMBER
> *



*412-726-4699 - Dan

Still waiting on a call back  *


----------



## hoppers602

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Jan 23 2007, 08:09 AM~7061630
> *412-726-4699 - Dan
> 
> Still waiting on a call back
> *


I called you back and left a mesg.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

uffin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money+Jan 20 2007, 06:15 PM~7041381-->
> 
> 
> 
> *KICK ASS WEBSITE HOPE THE SITE IS FULLY OPERATIONALLY SOON SO I CAN START ORDERING STUFF.*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM me anytime or just call the shop! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2007, 12:37 AM~7060790
> *street life people...........is good people!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks1
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tha orig D.U.I._@Jan 23 2007, 08:09 AM~7061630
> *412-726-4699 - Dan
> 
> Still waiting on a call back
> *


Hey! I didnt even know that was you when you called....you coulda said what's up at least!! Did you forget about me or what???? :biggrin:


----------



## tufly

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 23 2007, 01:21 PM~7062988
> *Hey!  I didnt even know that was you when you called....you coulda said what's up at least!!  Did you forget about me or what???? :biggrin:
> *


no it was me.....and i talked to leonard today and just got ur message now i'll call u when i can talk for minute.....thanks


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## NIMSTER64

looking good dawg


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 23 2007, 12:37 AM~7060790
> *street life people...........is good people!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

Hello Jen.How are you doing?


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 24 2007, 01:42 PM~7072918
> *Hello Jen.How are you doing?
> *


Hey Nim! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 24 2007, 03:43 PM~7072927
> *Hey Nim! :biggrin:
> *


WHATS NEW HUN?You been behaveing? hows your sis doing?


----------



## Knightstalker

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Hey Jen, I'm lookin for a 8 to 10 prewired switch box for a repeat customer price shipped to 32514!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66

Much love to street life reppin the AZ I've only heard good things about you guys. I'm gonna have to bring my 66 down there for a quote......


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jan 23 2007, 12:02 PM~7061975
> *I called you back and left a mesg.
> *


*Thanks for getting back to us, and the education / advice !!!
It's greatly appreciated ...
*


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 23 2007, 02:21 PM~7062988
> *PM me anytime or just call the shop! :biggrin:
> Thanks1
> Hey!  I didnt even know that was you when you called....you coulda said what's up at least!!  Did you forget about me or what???? :biggrin:
> *



*Forget my WESTERN UNION, Hell nah! 
I've tried to holla at yah in a PM ( keep'n it personal ) rather than in the post, but never heard from yah! 

Now who forgot about who? :biggrin: *


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

*STREET LIFE 
IS 
GOOD PEOPLE's! 
:biggrin: *


----------



## fesboogie

What are the prices like at Street Life? I know price shouldn't matter on a hopper, but I am curious!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 25 2007, 08:24 AM~7080468
> *What are the prices like at Street Life?  I know price shouldn't matter on a hopper, but I am curious!!!  :biggrin:
> *


You can PM me for price info or just call the shop. 602-242-3811 :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 24 2007, 10:25 PM~7078169-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS NEW HUN?You been behaveing? hows your sis doing?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're all doing good!! Tryin to stay outta trouble! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2007, 12:59 AM~7079454
> *Hey Jen, I'm lookin for a 8 to 10 prewired switch box for a repeat customer price shipped to 32514!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll pm you with a price shortly. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2007, 06:29 AM~7079983
> *Much love to street life reppin the AZ I've only heard good things about you guys. I'm gonna have to bring my 66 down there for a quote......
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Tha orig [email protected] 25 2007, 08:05 AM~7080362
> *Thanks for getting back to us, and the education / advice !!!
> It's greatly appreciated ...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Tha orig [email protected] 25 2007, 08:08 AM~7080379
> *Forget my WESTERN UNION, Hell nah!
> I've tried to holla at yah in a PM ( keep'n it personal ) rather than in the post, but never heard from yah!
> 
> Now who forgot about who?  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry...gets a little hectic here sometimes! You comin out for the March show??? Call the shop anytime....I'm almost always here! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tha orig D.U.I._@Jan 25 2007, 08:12 AM~7080404
> *STREET LIFE
> IS
> GOOD PEOPLE's!
> :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the love!


----------



## I. K. Rico

UPDATE!!! i just added some more pictures to StreetLifeHydraulics.com...


----------



## tufly




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 25 2007, 09:48 PM~7086328
> *UPDATE!!! i just added some more pictures to StreetLifeHydraulics.com...
> *


Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Jan 26 2007, 02:47 PM~7095383
> *Looks good! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks fool! it's pretty much done, just waiting on the parts list... hi Jen


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I.+Jan 26 2007, 02:47 PM~7095383-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-I. K. Rico_@Jan 26 2007, 02:50 PM~7095400
> *thanks fool! it's pretty much done, just waiting on the parts list... hi Jen
> *


Hi Ricky! Call me so we can settle up!


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 26 2007, 02:53 PM~7095429
> *:biggrin:
> Hi Ricky!  Call me so we can settle up!
> *


ha ha... alright... well i'ma 'bout to get outta work so i'll hit you up right now...


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Jenn?

The March show? All the way from Pittsburgh, probably not ... Danny ( TUFLY ) and I aren't ball'n like da STREET LIFE crew, but if we had enough notice of something like that, we might be able to plan for it! Next year.

Since you guys toured the globe and busted all that ass, are yinz look'n to do a 2nd tour of duty this year?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey wuz up jen just dropped by to say wuz up


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Jan 26 2007, 03:01 PM~7095510
> *Jenn?
> 
> The March show? All the way from Pittsburgh, probably not ... Danny ( TUFLY ) and I aren't ball'n like da STREET LIFE crew, but if we had enough notice of something like that, we might be able to plan for it! Next year.
> Start plannin!!! :biggrin:
> Since you guys toured the globe and busted all that ass, are yinz look'n to do a 2nd tour of duty this year?
> *


Shit the tour for 07 is gettin ready to start very soon! We know its gonna be another great year for Street Life!


----------



## Eddie-Money

*HI JEN! DO YOU KNOW IF YOUR TOUR IS COMING TO UPSTATE NORTHERN CALI FOR 07.*


----------



## himbone

IF TEAM CRACKERS COMIN UP NORTH LET ME KNOW ILL SET YOU GUYS UP. :cheesy:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money+Jan 27 2007, 08:04 AM~7100708-->
> 
> 
> 
> *HI JEN! DO YOU KNOW IF YOUR TOUR IS COMING TO UPSTATE NORTHERN CALI FOR 07.*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll post up the tour schedule by the end of next week!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-himbone_@Jan 27 2007, 01:12 PM~7102128
> *IF TEAM CRACKERS COMIN UP NORTH LET ME KNOW ILL SET YOU GUYS UP. :cheesy:
> *


Of course we'll let you know!


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 27 2007, 01:50 PM~7102715
> *I'll post up the tour schedule by the end of next week!
> Of course we'll let you know!
> *


Rumor as it you may be all making and apperance up here in the NW


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

:biggrin: HEY JEN THAT NORTHERN CALI SHOW IS SOUNDING REAL GOOD TO ME WHAT ABOUT YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jan 27 2007, 06:20 PM~7103935
> *:biggrin: HEY JEN THAT NORTHERN CALI SHOW IS SOUNDING REAL GOOD TO ME WHAT ABOUT YOU  :thumbsup:
> *


*IF YOU WANNA HAVE A GREAT TIME COOL ASS PEOPLE COOL LOW LOWS KICK ASS WEATHER AND NICE CAR SHOWS THE SAN JO,OAKLAND,SAN FRAN BAY AREA IS THE PLACE.*


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Jan 27 2007, 03:10 PM~7102850-->
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor as it you  may be all making and apperance up here in the NW
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by YOUNG [email protected] 27 2007, 06:20 PM~7103935
> *:biggrin: HEY JEN THAT NORTHERN CALI SHOW IS SOUNDING REAL GOOD TO ME WHAT ABOUT YOU  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell yeah! I'm turning in my vacation notice on Monday!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eddie$Money_@Jan 27 2007, 07:10 PM~7104200
> *IF YOU WANNA HAVE A GREAT TIME COOL ASS PEOPLE COOL LOW LOWS KICK ASS WEATHER AND NICE CAR SHOWS THE SAN JO,OAKLAND,SAN FRAN BAY AREA IS THE PLACE.
> *


I'll talk em in to it! :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 28 2007, 12:12 PM~7108427
> *:biggrin:
> Hell yeah! I'm turning in my vacation notice on Monday!
> I'll talk em in to it! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 28 2007, 12:12 PM~7108427
> *:biggrin:
> Hell yeah! I'm turning in my vacation notice on Monday!
> I'll talk em in to it! :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO. :biggrin: SINCE I'M FROM THE BAY THAT WOULD BE A GREAT SHOW CAUSE I REMEMBER SAN JOSE BACK IN THE DAY SANTA CLARA BLVD :biggrin: MAN THOSE WERE THE DAYS


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 27 2007, 04:10 PM~7102850
> *Rumor as it you  may be all making and apperance up here in the NW
> *


are you? let us know


----------



## Eddie-Money

*YOU GOT ALOT OF CLUBS AND PEOPLE HERE IN THE SAN JOSE BAY AREA ARE TRYNG TO DO BIG THING THIS COMING SUMMER TO BUT THE BAY BACK ON THE MAP.*


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin: Pics from last night... Some StreetLife built cars... :0


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 29 2007, 02:01 AM~7115388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Good pics homie ! :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 29 2007, 05:01 AM~7115385
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Hey Jenn ( WESTERN UNION ) 
Correct if I'm wrong but itsn't that your Lincoln?*


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Jan 29 2007, 11:53 AM~7117562
> *Hey Jenn ( WESTERN UNION )
> Correct if I'm wrong but itsn't that your Lincoln?
> *


Yes...LOL.. it used to mine! I sold it to Andrew from Spirit CC. :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 29 2007, 03:33 PM~7117866
> *Yes...LOL.. it used to mine!  I sold it to Andrew from Spirit CC. :biggrin:
> *


That's what I thought ... but wasn't sure! Andrew got a winner! :thumbsup:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

MMMMM,MMMMMM,,,MMMMMM THESE BOYS ARE SERIOUSLY DOIN' IT, FOR REAL. WASSUP STREETLIFE, FROM ST.LOUIS.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## dittylopez

Whats up Streetlife!?! Lookin awesome! I'm going to be in AZ soon and will definitely be doing business with you! I found this clip for all to enjoy!
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bS1vI61v0LM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bS1vI61v0LM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## dittylopez

OOPS! Here how bout this!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bS1vI61v0LM


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by dittylopez_@Jan 29 2007, 06:44 PM~7121722
> *OOPS! Here how bout this!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bS1vI61v0LM
> *


*THAT'S WAS TODD AT THE ODESSA SHOW A COUPLE OF MONTHS BACK.*


----------



## dittylopez

Right down the road! I'ma have to look out for when he comes back!


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 29 2007, 02:04 AM~7115401
> *Good pics homie !  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

july we are going to ohio players to the westside picnic


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 30 2007, 01:55 AM~7125556
> *july we are going to ohio players to the westside picnic
> *


LET ME KNOW WHEN WE ROLLIN' OUT...YOU GOING TO THE BIG 'N' TOO !!!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 30 2007, 12:59 AM~7125583
> *LET ME KNOW WHEN WE ROLLIN' OUT...YOU GOING TO THE BIG 'N' TOO !!!!!!
> *


You know this! :biggrin:


----------



## tddbrumfield

HOW MUCH FOR A 2 PUMP SET-UP


----------



## showandgo

what up streetlife? whats new


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 30 2007, 03:55 AM~7125556
> *july we are going to ohio players to the westside picnic
> *


*Datz da business ... I can swing that trip! 
Thanks for da 411*


----------



## Knightstalker

ttt


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Jan 30 2007, 09:10 PM~7133974
> *Datz da business ... I can swing that trip!
> Thanks for da 411
> *



you guys are going to have fun up there that's for sure... 


p.s. St. Louis Black Sunday is always cool also... :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 30 2007, 03:55 AM~7125556
> *july we are going to ohio players to the westside picnic
> *


That's cool, can't wait to see some of you all in person and get to check out your cars, The WESTSIDE crew will make you feel welcome, and hopefully we can all have a great time! :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jan 31 2007, 08:38 PM~7141721
> *you guys are going to have fun up there that's for sure...
> p.s. St. Louis Black Sunday is always cool also...  :biggrin:
> *


*My homie "TUFLY" took his son & went to see Todd, NeNe and all them when they went on their "Handing You Yo Ass" tour in I think Michigan somewhere and he said I really missed out. 

So gotta make it this time!*


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Feb 1 2007, 10:43 AM~7147550
> *My homie "TUFLY" took his son & went to see Todd, NeNe and all them when they went on their "Handing You Yo Ass" tour in I think Michigan somewhere and he said I really missed out.
> 
> So gotta make it this time!
> *



yeah, I've only gone to St. Louis one time and loved it, haven't gone back though  

shit, i keep traveling to much... that's why I can't finish my fucking car. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## trespatines

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tufly

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Feb 1 2007, 12:43 PM~7147550
> *My homie "TUFLY" took his son & went to see Todd, NeNe and all them when they went on their "Handing You Yo Ass" tour in I think Michigan somewhere and he said I really missed out.
> 
> So gotta make it this time!
> *


----------



## MonteLoko87

Street Life :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## dittylopez

I'm going to be in Tucson i Feb. Would there be a place I could take my driveshaft to put a slip yoke on? If so how much? How much is the average cost of having a slip yoke?


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Feb 1 2007, 06:50 PM~7151557
> *Street Life :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DeeLoc

STREETLIFE!!!
T
T
T 
:thumbsup: 
uffin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 30 2007, 01:59 AM~7125583
> *LET ME KNOW WHEN WE ROLLIN' OUT...YOU GOING TO THE BIG 'N' TOO !!!!!!
> *


yuo guys coming to nebraska 2


----------



## hoppers602

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Feb 4 2007, 10:48 PM~7176678
> *yuo guys coming to nebraska 2
> *


Yes SIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Feb 5 2007, 12:27 AM~7176939
> *Yes SIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


  cant wait to meet some of you guys :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## hoppers602

My Boys hard at work :thumbsup:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Feb 8 2007, 10:37 AM~7208492
> *My Boys hard at work :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


on one tell GM about these ****** in AZ

they might get jelous and sik OSHA on them for somthing 

I like what I'm seeing  

yeh fire inpecters ain't come in hur

(It's a shop owner or maniger thing)

I'll give Flaco gas $ and my pic on a milk cartin

"Sorry sir, he just disiapered of the face of the earth Today!"
:roflmao:


----------



## WUTITDU

HEY HOMIE , YOU DON'T MAKE NO GOD DAMN SENSE.TRY USING SPELL CHECK NEXT TIME.DON'T COME TO THE S.T.L.H. TRYING TO TALK SHIT , OR YOU CAN COME TO AZ. AND GET CHOPPED UP.

OH YEAH THIS IS "FLACO" FROM THE FIRST PIC.THIS IS A REAL SHOP , NOT THE "FANTASY" SHIT IN YOUR HEAD.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 30 2007, 01:59 AM~7125583
> *LET ME KNOW WHEN WE ROLLIN' OUT...YOU GOING TO THE BIG 'N' TOO !!!!!!
> *



ron give me a call let me know the scoop on this!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Feb 8 2007, 11:10 AM~7208784
> *HEY HOMIE , YOU DON'T MAKE NO GOD DAMN SENSE.TRY USING SPELL CHECK NEXT TIME.DON'T COME TO THE S.T.L.H. TRYING TO TALK SHIT , OR YOU CAN COME TO AZ. AND GET CHOPPED UP.
> 
> OH YEAH THIS IS "FLACO" FROM THE FIRST PIC.THIS IS A REAL SHOP , NOT THE "FANTASY" SHIT IN YOUR HEAD.
> *


Quit talking sh*t....that's my job....and get to work! :biggrin: 





FANTASY CUSTOMS....can you repeat that bullshit in english please???


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

IS THAT THE FRAME FROM THE 61 ON YOURE LEFT :0


----------



## I. K. Rico

good pics leonard... i added them to the site...


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Feb 8 2007, 11:21 AM~7208878
> *IS THAT THE FRAME FROM THE 61 ON YOURE LEFT :0
> *


No, that's another customers frame.


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Feb 8 2007, 11:10 AM~7208784
> *HEY HOMIE , YOU DON'T MAKE NO GOD DAMN SENSE.TRY USING SPELL CHECK NEXT TIME.DON'T COME TO THE S.T.L.H. TRYING TO TALK SHIT , OR YOU CAN COME TO AZ. AND GET CHOPPED UP.
> 
> OH YEAH THIS IS "FLACO" FROM THE FIRST PIC.THIS IS A REAL SHOP , NOT THE "FANTASY" SHIT IN YOUR HEAD.
> *


I wasn't talking shit just clowin

read between the lines :uh: 

and If you can't read my kindergarden ass typeing

I feel sorry for you over the next 10 year or more on this web site

It's going to hurt like a bitch :0


----------



## hoppers602

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 8 2007, 11:27 AM~7208919
> *good pics leonard... i added them to the site...
> *



When are you going to add the rest of the pics i sent you? :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

_*HI JEN! HAVE LAYED OUT YOU TOUR SCHEDULE FOR THIS YEAR YET.*_


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 9 2007, 12:01 AM~7216057
> *HI JEN! HAVE LAYED OUT YOU TOUR SCHEDULE FOR THIS YEAR YET.
> *


Yes, but also working in a couple in-studio photo shoots and 2 major events that we're trying to work in. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 9 2007, 08:18 AM~7217376
> *Yes, but also working in a couple in-studio photo shoots and 2 major events that we're trying to work in. :biggrin:
> *



:0 :cheesy: Can't wait... :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Feb 8 2007, 10:33 PM~7215252
> *When are you going to add the rest of the pics i sent you? :biggrin:
> *


which ones? i already put up all the ones you sent me...


----------



## Knightstalker

I was bored.. check out this video of a couple weeks ago... hop at StreetLife.. :biggrin: 

Video


----------



## Eddie-Money

_*JEN! DOES YOUR TOUR HAPPEN TO RIDE INTO THE BAY AREA, JUST WANNA KEEP THE BAY RIDERS AWARE  *_


----------



## 214RIDERZ

:biggrin: TTT FOR THEM STREETLIFE RIDERZ SUP TODD N JEN LENORD


----------



## jojo

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Feb 10 2007, 05:57 PM~7228077
> *:biggrin: TTT FOR THEM STREETLIFE RIDERZ SUP TODD N JEN LENORD
> *


Hello! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Por313Vida

Hope to see you guys in Ohio.


----------



## tufly

Jen Leonard and the whole streetlife crew......got my pump today  streetlife doin it real big.......see u in ohio this summer


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by tufly_@Feb 12 2007, 08:23 PM~7244610
> *Jen Leonard and the whole streetlife crew......got my pump today  streetlife doin it real big.......see u in ohio this summer
> *


Post pics


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by tufly_@Feb 12 2007, 09:23 PM~7244610
> *Jen Leonard and the whole streetlife crew......got my pump today  streetlife doin it real big.......see u in ohio this summer
> *


Glad you liked it! Thanks for you business and let me know if you need anything else!


----------



## tufly

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 13 2007, 04:20 PM~7249961
> *Glad you liked it!  Thanks for you business and let me know if you need anything else!
> *


u will be hearing from me.....


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Feb 8 2007, 11:10 AM~7208784
> *HEY HOMIE , YOU DON'T MAKE NO GOD DAMN SENSE.TRY USING SPELL CHECK NEXT TIME.DON'T COME TO THE S.T.L.H. TRYING TO TALK SHIT , OR YOU CAN COME TO AZ. AND GET CHOPPED UP.
> 
> OH YEAH THIS IS "FLACO" FROM THE FIRST PIC.THIS IS A REAL SHOP , NOT THE "FANTASY" SHIT IN YOUR HEAD.
> *


EASY TURBO :biggrin: I MEAN FLACO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## tufly

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 12 2007, 11:29 PM~7244685
> *Post pics
> *


i know the pic is shitty but u get the point........quality


----------



## tufly




----------



## drasticplastic

> _Originally posted by tufly_@Feb 14 2007, 02:37 PM~7260688
> *
> 
> *


nice pump how much you pay 
why is there a check valve on the return is it really needed thanks


----------



## tufly

> _Originally posted by drasticplastic_@Feb 14 2007, 03:49 PM~7260792
> *nice pump how much you pay
> why is there a check valve on the return is it really needed thanks
> *


call Jen for pricing........


----------



## hoppers602

> _Originally posted by drasticplastic_@Feb 14 2007, 01:49 PM~7260792
> *nice pump how much you pay
> why is there a check valve on the return is it really needed thanks
> *


Its so that when you have air in the tank the pressure is not always on the dump


----------



## DeeLoc

Some old pics....

















:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Feb 14 2007, 09:26 PM~7263516
> *Its so that when you have air in the tank the pressure is not always on the dump
> *


Damn man you real smart! You work at a hydraulic company or something :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 15 2007, 07:57 AM~7266999
> *Some old pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Damn... took it back to BIG LOTS... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 15 2007, 03:04 PM~7270582
> *Damn man you real smart! You work at a hydraulic company or something :biggrin:
> *


NAW I just took a wild guess :biggrin:


----------



## drasticplastic

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Feb 14 2007, 08:26 PM~7263516
> *Its so that when you have air in the tank the pressure is not always on the dump
> *



thanks hopper602 :cheesy:


----------



## drasticplastic

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 15 2007, 08:57 AM~7266999
> *Some old pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



DAMN is that single or double any info on the set-up


----------



## DeeLoc

that's pinky, nuggah


----------



## hoppers602

> _Originally posted by drasticplastic_@Feb 15 2007, 07:43 PM~7273135
> *DAMN is that single or double any info on the set-up
> *


Single


----------



## Knightstalker

Sup Davinci? :wave:


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 13 2007, 05:20 PM~7249961
> *Glad you liked it!  Thanks for you business and let me know if you need anything else!
> *


WHATS UP JEN? I WILL SEE YALL ON MAR 3 WITH COLD BLOODED RIDAZ!


----------



## VGP

:wave:


----------



## JAE313

:wave:


----------



## Knightstalker

here's a couple sneak pics i came across... the homie Big Nene coming HARD at the competition! :guns: :cheesy:


----------



## tufly

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 17 2007, 07:15 PM~7287093
> *here's a couple sneak pics i came across...  the homie Big Nene coming HARD at the competition! :guns: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JEN IN PHX

:biggrin:


----------



## chilac

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 17 2007, 06:15 PM~7287093
> *here's a couple sneak pics i came across...  the homie Big Nene coming HARD at the competition! :guns: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that the same car that came thur chitown last summer?


----------



## chilac

:wave: a todd you and nene coming back to the chi this year uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by chilac_@Feb 19 2007, 05:59 PM~7300870
> *is that the same car that came thur chitown last summer?
> *


Different car... :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by chilac_@Feb 19 2007, 07:02 PM~7300897
> *:wave: a todd you and nene coming back to the chi this year uffin:
> *


WHAT,YOU MISS THEM ALREADY. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## trespatines

> _Originally posted by chilac_@Feb 19 2007, 06:02 PM~7300897
> *:wave: a todd you and nene coming back to the chi this year uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chilac

> _Originally posted by trespatines_@Feb 20 2007, 10:18 AM~7306228
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


get back to work :buttkick:


----------



## chilac

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 20 2007, 09:37 AM~7305954
> *WHAT,YOU MISS THEM ALREADY. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

WHAT IT B LIKE STREET LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## tufly

whats going on streetlife.......


----------



## I. K. Rico

I'm trying to put a HOP together...

* AT LEAST 3 entries to make a class
* $20 entry fee for ALL hoppers
* $100+ CASH payout for each class (depends on amount of entries)

please call Ricky for details 480-209-5904


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ+Feb 20 2007, 05:29 PM~7310468-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT IT B LIKE STREET LIFE :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2007, 04:02 PM~7319082
> * whats going on streetlife.......
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-I. K. Rico_@Feb 21 2007, 09:19 PM~7322060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to put a HOP together...
> 
> * AT LEAST 3 entries to make a class
> * $20 entry fee for ALL hoppers
> * $100+ CASH payout for each class (depends on amount of entries)
> 
> please call Ricky for details 480-209-5904
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## showandgo

what up street life hopefully we will be seeing you guys soon


----------



## DeeLoc

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
Good morning!


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 22 2007, 07:17 AM~7324571
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


ha ha, what's up jen!?


----------



## Knightstalker

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Big Worm

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## cadillac313

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 19 2007, 05:05 PM~7299594
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## himbone

team cracker hats gonna be ready by this weekend?


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 26 2007, 03:18 PM~7356306
> *team cracker hats gonna be ready by this weekend?
> *



:0


----------



## JEN IN PHX

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 26 2007, 03:18 PM~7356306
> *team cracker hats gonna be ready by this weekend?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Feb 24 2007, 07:29 PM~7344426
> *Bump  :biggrin:
> *


what's up?

T
T
T
for the STREET LIFE CREW!!!!


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 26 2007, 09:59 PM~7360093
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


we will be in town late friday night with rom and the boys


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

:biggrin: STREETLIFE BAAYYYBAAEE! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE HOMIE BIG RAY FROM MAJESTICS GLENDALE CHAPTER/STREETLIFE CREW...  *

















































 :biggrin:


----------



## maniak2005

:biggrin:


----------



## tufly

ttt for street life


----------



## jojo

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

TTT!


----------



## hoppers602

Another StreeLife setup by DaVinci
















Danny from Impalas C.C. Phx


----------



## hoppers602

and another
















Big Ray Majestics C.C. Glendale


----------



## hoppers602

The Newest hopper coming out of StreetLife


----------



## BIG NICK

BIGGEST WASHINGTON/OREGON AREA SHOW, IS GOING DOWN JUNE 10TH IN WASHINGTON, $1000 HOP PAYOUTS, SPECIAL INVITE TO ALL MY PHX HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico

i added those pics to the site leonard...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 5 2007, 01:44 PM~7411127
> *and another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Ray Majestics C.C. Glendale
> *


how high can he hop? or does it


----------



## hoppers602




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 7 2007, 11:49 AM~7428246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: Tearing that fuckin bumper UPPP! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## showandgo

sup streetlife


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 8 2007, 09:34 PM~7440413
> *
> *


hey jen get at me girl i need a couple thangs asap


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Mar 10 2007, 08:36 AM~7449758
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Heeey... I'm in this picture... :biggrin: 


Nice pics homie.. :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoMC85SS

wats the price of el travieso if 4 sale


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 10 2007, 02:37 PM~7451301
> *Heeey... I'm in this picture...  :biggrin:
> Nice pics homie.. :thumbsup:
> *



THANK'S


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Mar 10 2007, 08:36 AM~7449758
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



_*IS THAT NENE NEW RIDE*_


----------



## str8 clown'n

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Mar 10 2007, 10:36 AM~7449758
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


what it do


----------



## FloRida

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 7 2007, 12:49 PM~7428246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 hell yeah


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by LocoMC85SS+Mar 10 2007, 04:34 PM~7451688-->
> 
> 
> 
> wats the price of el travieso if 4 sale
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM Bignene...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eddie$Money_@Mar 11 2007, 09:47 AM~7454680
> *IS THAT NENE NEW RIDE
> *



Yup... :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked One

thanks for the hospitality this weekend.i enjoyed meeting you guys.very nice shop and very nice people.if you need anything don't hestate to call me.i hope you can come by the shop when you guys go to omaha. we have the best bbq in the world.
again thanks.
paz,
chris lona


----------



## hoppers602

> _Originally posted by Wicked One_@Mar 12 2007, 11:02 AM~7461482
> *thanks for the hospitality this weekend.i enjoyed meeting you guys.very nice shop and very nice people.if you need anything don't hestate to call me.i hope you can come by the shop when you guys go to omaha. we have the best bbq in the world.
> again thanks.
> paz,
> chris lona
> *


 :biggrin: Hell ya it was our pleasure Bro! W'e'll hit you up on are way up there.


----------



## hoppers602

Some more for Ya! 
















This Caddy is done by the hommie Jesse. The clown in the corner :biggrin: 








http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/
k192/Leonard_021/DSCF0969.jpg


----------



## Knightstalker

:worship: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 13 2007, 07:37 AM~7468262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 13 2007, 12:11 AM~7467302
> *Some more for Ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Caddy is done by the hommie Jesse. The clown in the corner :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*THAT LOOKS SICK LOOKING*


----------



## hoppers602

ttt


----------



## MARINATE

TTT


----------



## TRUDAWG

Nice work Lenord!


----------



## Mr cortez

nice setups what club do they belong 2? are they both fleetwoods?


----------



## MARINATE

CHECK OUT THE REGAL DONE!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=325802


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 5 2007, 12:46 PM~7411148
> *The Newest hopper coming out of StreetLife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im glad u guys like my picture


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

heres another stickin da bumper streetlife doin it in the double 0 seven


----------



## brownpridethug21

> _Originally posted by Mr cortez_@Mar 14 2007, 04:19 PM~7478658
> *nice setups what club do they belong 2? are they both fleetwoods?
> *


YEAH I THINK THE PURPLE ONE IS FROM GENUINE CAR CLUB.


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by brownpridethug21_@Mar 14 2007, 09:38 PM~7481200
> *YEAH I THINK THE PURPLE ONE IS FROM GENUINE CAR CLUB.
> *


No actually the guy it belongs to is not from a club. His name is Byron.


----------



## hoppers602

> _Originally posted by Mr cortez_@Mar 14 2007, 04:19 PM~7478658
> *nice setups what club do they belong 2? are they both fleetwoods?
> *


The Fleet belongs to Bryon no clud and the white Coupe belongs to Rich Majestics


----------



## Knightstalker

:nicoderm:


----------



## RedDog

Is this Big Richs Caddy? :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 16 2007, 03:01 PM~7492387
> *Is this Big Richs Caddy? :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes! :biggrin:


----------



## joemata

Big Rich thats my man


----------



## hoppers602

> _Originally posted by joemata_@Mar 16 2007, 05:14 PM~7493016
> *Big Rich thats my man
> *


Big Rich Phoenix Chapter :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 16 2007, 11:39 PM~7495064
> *Big Rich Phoenix Chapter :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *






Davinci is the man :worship: 


Can't wait till he does my caddy..  :biggrin:


----------



## 250/604

uffin:


----------



## hoppers602

Byrons big body done and now its time for the sterio system


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 20 2007, 11:10 PM~7519248
> *Byrons big body done and now its time for the sterio system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice Leonard real nice pimpin


----------



## hoppers602

What up West Coast hopper :biggrin: You get the cutty workn?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

yeah :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 20 2007, 10:10 PM~7519248
> *Byrons big body done and now its time for the sterio system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Mar 20 2007, 10:12 PM~7519268
> *nice Leonard real nice pimpin
> *


Actually this wasnt Leonards work.....it was Jesse from STREETLIFE!!! This is one of many show setup's you'll be seeing by Jesse!


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 20 2007, 09:10 PM~7519248
> *Byrons big body done and now its time for the sterio system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 21 2007, 12:37 PM~7522214
> *Actually this wasnt Leonards work.....it was Jesse from STREETLIFE!!!  This is one of many show setup's you'll be seeing by Jesse!
> *


my bad....  props to Jessie. and Street life


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 21 2007, 11:37 AM~7522214
> *Actually this wasnt Leonards work.....it was Jesse from STREETLIFE!!!  This is one of many show setup's you'll be seeing by Jesse!
> *



:0 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 21 2007, 11:37 AM~7522214
> *Actually this wasnt Leonards work.....it was Jesse from STREETLIFE!!!  This is one of many show setup's you'll be seeing by Jesse!
> *


Ya i expect alot of clean setups from my Boy Jess.


----------



## All Out Customs

Dayum, that is some clean ass craftsmanship.  :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

I WOULD LIKE TO PUT OUT AN A.P.B. IF ANYONE HAS SEEN THIS MAN PLEASE CONTACT AUTHORITIES...HE GOES BY THE NAME ROLL'N AND HE LOOKS LIKE THIS

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## jt321

hey streetlife, have you guys juiced an chrysler 300 before? I have an 06 chrysler 300 that currently has bags on it, but im having the juiced itch! let me know.. also are you guys back up at all, can i get it done right away? and how long will it take? one of my friends from myjestics recommended you guys.
Thanks, John


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by jt321_@Mar 25 2007, 11:31 PM~7551302
> *hey streetlife, have you guys juiced an chrysler 300 before? I have an 06 chrysler 300 that currently has bags on it, but im having the juiced itch! let me know.. also are you guys back up at all, can i get it done right away? and how long will it take? one of my friends from majestics recommended you guys.
> Thanks, John
> *



Call them up homie... *StreetLife Customs 602-242-3811*


----------



## DREAM ON

WHAT'S UP STREET LIFE... I GOT FEW MORE PIC'S FROM THE ODESSA.SHOW..


----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Mar 28 2007, 11:16 PM~7574687
> *WHAT'S UP STREET LIFE... I GOT FEW MORE PIC'S FROM THE ODESSA.SHOW..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hopemwear do you have that pic unedited? :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Leonard, Jenn, Todd please tell me yinz are still going to the Westside picnic in Ohio ...

Me & Tufly ( Danny ) just drove to Tampa last weekend ( 1,000 mi ) and 16 hours of non-stop driving to the LRM show and saw the mutha fuck'n weakest HOP in the history of all Hop'n!


----------



## KandyRegal

I MADE MY FIRST CALL TO STREET LIFE AND WAS DISAPOINTED .... I WAS EAGAR TO ORDER A PISTON PUMP FROM THEM... BUT THE GUY THAT ANSWERED THE PHONE COULDNT ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS.. WHAT SIZE PORT ON THE BLOCK... IF THE TANK ASSEMBLEY WAS A MULTI PIECE OR A WELDED TANK... HE TOOK MY NUMBER SAID WOULD CALL BACK WHEN TODD GOT IN.. DAY TWO NOTHING.....


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Apr 3 2007, 06:07 PM~7612489
> *I MADE MY FIRST CALL TO STREET LIFE AND WAS DISAPOINTED .... I WAS EAGAR TO ORDER A PISTON PUMP FROM THEM... BUT THE GUY THAT ANSWERED THE PHONE COULDNT ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS.. WHAT SIZE PORT ON THE BLOCK... IF THE TANK ASSEMBLEY WAS A MULTI PIECE OR A WELDED TANK... HE TOOK MY NUMBER SAID WOULD CALL BACK WHEN TODD GOT IN.. DAY TWO NOTHING.....
> *



*DAMN SORRY FOR YOUR WAIT THE PEEPS ARE PROBADLY BUSY. FOR WHAT I HERE THERE REALLY GOOD PEOPLE TO DO BUSINESS WITH.*


----------



## genuine

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Apr 3 2007, 06:07 PM~7612489
> *I MADE MY FIRST CALL TO STREET LIFE AND WAS DISAPOINTED .... I WAS EAGAR TO ORDER A PISTON PUMP FROM THEM... BUT THE GUY THAT ANSWERED THE PHONE COULDNT ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS.. WHAT SIZE PORT ON THE BLOCK... IF THE TANK ASSEMBLEY WAS A MULTI PIECE OR A WELDED TANK... HE TOOK MY NUMBER SAID WOULD CALL BACK WHEN TODD GOT IN.. DAY TWO NOTHING.....
> *


I wouldn't spend my money anywhere else call again if todd isn't there ask for Ray or Jen :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Apr 3 2007, 06:07 PM~7612489
> *I MADE MY FIRST CALL TO STREET LIFE AND WAS DISAPOINTED .... I WAS EAGAR TO ORDER A PISTON PUMP FROM THEM... BUT THE GUY THAT ANSWERED THE PHONE COULDNT ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS.. WHAT SIZE PORT ON THE BLOCK... IF THE TANK ASSEMBLEY WAS A MULTI PIECE OR A WELDED TANK... HE TOOK MY NUMBER SAID WOULD CALL BACK WHEN TODD GOT IN.. DAY TWO NOTHING.....
> *



STOP TALKING SHIT AND ORDER THE DAMN PUMP HA HA. DAMN HOMIE RELAX MAYBE THEY ARE BUSY. :biggrin:


----------



## tufly

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Apr 3 2007, 08:07 PM~7612489
> *I MADE MY FIRST CALL TO STREET LIFE AND WAS DISAPOINTED .... I WAS EAGAR TO ORDER A PISTON PUMP FROM THEM... BUT THE GUY THAT ANSWERED THE PHONE COULDNT ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS.. WHAT SIZE PORT ON THE BLOCK... IF THE TANK ASSEMBLEY WAS A MULTI PIECE OR A WELDED TANK... HE TOOK MY NUMBER SAID WOULD CALL BACK WHEN TODD GOT IN.. DAY TWO NOTHING.....
> *


talk to leonard...he will set u up....its worth it.....


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

:roflmao: :roflmao:YELLOW SCHOOL BUS RYDER ! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Apr 3 2007, 06:07 PM~7612489
> *I MADE MY FIRST CALL TO STREET LIFE AND WAS DISAPOINTED .... I WAS EAGAR TO ORDER A PISTON PUMP FROM THEM... BUT THE GUY THAT ANSWERED THE PHONE COULDNT ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS.. WHAT SIZE PORT ON THE BLOCK... IF THE TANK ASSEMBLEY WAS A MULTI PIECE OR A WELDED TANK... HE TOOK MY NUMBER SAID WOULD CALL BACK WHEN TODD GOT IN.. DAY TWO NOTHING.....
> *


I do apologize! That might have been my son....he's 12...give him a break. PM me your # and I'll call you and tell ya everything you want to know. It's been busy! We're gettin ready for San Bernadino and for the "Dream Team" to hit the road for the summer.  




> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money+Apr 3 2007, 10:28 PM~7614510-->
> 
> 
> 
> *DAMN SORRY FOR YOUR WAIT THE PEEPS ARE PROBADLY BUSY. FOR WHAT I HERE THERE REALLY GOOD PEOPLE TO DO BUSINESS WITH.*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are! But we will take care of him!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2007, 10:50 PM~7614657
> *I wouldn't spend my money anywhere else  call again if todd isn't there ask for Ray or Jen  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Carlos!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2007, 05:54 PM~7626693
> *talk to leonard...he will set u up....its worth it.....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-YOUNG ROGUE_@Apr 7 2007, 03:53 PM~7639154
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:YELLOW SCHOOL BUS RYDER ! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: Stop by sometime!! We miss ya! 


HOPPY EASTER!!! LOL!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492

DAMN TODD, TEAM STREET LIFE IS PUTTIN IT DOWN TO THA FULLEST AND HELL I HOPE TO BRING MY 64 TO YOU NEXT SUMMER TO HOPEFULLY JOIN THE BIG "M" WITH MY RANFLA AND PUT IT DOWN FOR STREET LIFE PRODUCT IN FORT WORTH,TX ...
O'YEAH KEEP THE HOPPER COMIN ON THE TRUUCHA VIDEO'S......
STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS #1


----------



## hoppers602

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Apr 7 2007, 03:53 PM~7639154
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:YELLOW SCHOOL BUS RYDER ! :biggrin:
> *


HAYE A E :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

gonna be in portland may26?


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 8 2007, 09:50 PM~7647198
> *gonna be in portland may26?
> *


We're trying to hit quite a few events May thru August, but are definitely gonna try to make it up there sometime soon!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Apr 8 2007, 08:43 PM~7646677
> *HAYE A E :biggrin:
> *


WHAT IT IS LENDEAZZY :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 9 2007, 12:36 PM~7650682
> *We're trying to hit quite a few events May thru August, but are definitely gonna try to make it up there sometime soon!
> *


HEY HONEY :biggrin: HAVEN'T FORGOT ABOUT NO ONE JUST BEEN WORKING HARD :wave: STREETLIFE IS STILL THA SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## tufly

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 9 2007, 02:36 PM~7650682
> *We're trying to hit quite a few events May thru August, but are definitely gonna try to make it up there sometime soon!
> *


u still making the westside picnic in ohio????


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 9 2007, 12:36 PM~7650682
> *We're trying to hit quite a few events May thru August, but are definitely gonna try to make it up there sometime soon!
> *


COOL. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by tufly_@Apr 9 2007, 07:56 PM~7654036
> *u still making the westside picnic in ohio????
> *


 :thumbsup: DEFINETLY!!!


----------



## VGP

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 4 2007, 12:28 AM~7614510
> *DAMN SORRY FOR YOUR WAIT THE PEEPS ARE PROBADLY BUSY. FOR WHAT I HERE THERE REALLY GOOD PEOPLE TO DO BUSINESS WITH.
> *





X2 , yeah they are good people, I am a happy customer of theirs :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Apr 10 2007, 11:58 PM~7663658
> *X2 , yeah they are good people, I am a happy customer of theirs :biggrin:
> *





oh and by the way jen got a homie "g-body" that wants the hook up on some T faucet slowdowns , :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO

:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Apr 10 2007, 10:01 PM~7663685
> *oh and by the way jen got a homie "g-body" that wants the hook up on some T faucet slowdowns ,  :biggrin:
> *


He pm'd me last night, Thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## B Town Fernie

Any pics of a street life piston pump?


----------



## KAKALAK

:thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Apr 11 2007, 07:18 PM~7670722
> *:thumbsup:
> *


TODD IS A HOMIE ,IM GONNA STOP BY THERE ON FRIDAY TO PICK UP 4 ITALIAN DUMPS AND 4 CHECK VALVES,(FUCK DELTA DUMPS).STREET LIFE ARE GOOD PEOPLE AND GOOD BUISNESS!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Apr 11 2007, 07:22 PM~7670760
> *TODD IS A HOMIE ,IM GONNA STOP BY THERE ON FRIDAY TO PICK UP 4 ITALIAN DUMPS AND 4 CHECK VALVES,(FUCK DELTA DUMPS).STREET LIFE ARE GOOD PEOPLE AND GOOD BUSINESS!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



x2... they are real good people.. they lifted my bro's monte ls and will be doing my caddy soon... :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

Put in my first small order  JEN is a great person to work with and gets back at you right away :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by supreme+Apr 11 2007, 07:18 PM~7670722-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I owe you a shirt! PM me your addy so I can send it out!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2007, 07:22 PM~7670760
> *TODD IS A HOMIE ,IM GONNA STOP BY THERE ON FRIDAY TO PICK UP 4 ITALIAN DUMPS AND 4 CHECK VALVES,(FUCK DELTA DUMPS).STREET LIFE ARE GOOD PEOPLE AND GOOD BUISNESS!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2007, 10:05 PM~7672327
> *x2... they are real good people.. they lifted my bro's monte ls and will be doing my caddy soon...  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine too!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-g-body_@Apr 12 2007, 02:51 PM~7676870
> *Put in my first small order  JEN is a great person to work with and gets back at you right away :biggrin:
> *


Thank you!


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Apr 11 2007, 02:26 PM~7668732
> *Any pics of a street life piston pump?
> *


I'll get a few pics to you in the next couple of days!


----------



## BIG NICK

$1OOO.OO IN EACH CLASS :biggrin:


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub

how much is a fully wrapped frame with a split belly for a 83 monte carlo


----------



## MARINATE

CHECK IT OUT MADE ANOTHER FEATURE ON ANOTHER WEBSITE!
http://www.scalelows.com/feature.html


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 14 2007, 08:44 PM~7691922
> *CHECK IT OUT MADE ANOTHER FEATURE ON ANOTHER WEBSITE!
> http://www.scalelows.com/feature.html
> *




  :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## B Town Fernie

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 12 2007, 01:56 PM~7676916
> *I'll get a few pics to you in the next couple of days!
> *


Any pics yet? :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 14 2007, 08:44 PM~7691922
> *CHECK IT OUT MADE ANOTHER FEATURE ON ANOTHER WEBSITE!
> http://www.scalelows.com/feature.html
> *


that shit looks tight Marinate. Got to have you build one like my 64








it has chrome under it now


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Apr 18 2007, 06:28 PM~7723011
> *that shit looks tight Marinate. Got to have you build one like my 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has chrome under it now
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Apr 18 2007, 07:28 PM~7723011
> *that shit looks tight Marinate. Got to have you build one like my 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has chrome under it now
> *



:0 :0 LET ME KNOW.......


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## CADILLACIN

any pics of the product, blocks, tanks, welding jobs etc?


----------



## MARINATE

THE HOMIE GUERO ASK ME TO POST THESE PICS.....BUILT FOR A CUSTOMER IN DETROIT


----------



## Knightstalker

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

ARE YOU COMIN TO PORTLAND MAY 27TH OR WHAT?
WE READY.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 22 2007, 12:40 PM~7747708
> *THE HOMIE GUERO ASK ME TO POST THESE PICS.....BUILT FOR A CUSTOMER IN DETROIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:  +TIGHT SHIT FELLAS THAT BITCH CAME OUT CLEAN AS FUCK


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 22 2007, 02:40 PM~7747708
> *THE HOMIE GUERO ASK ME TO POST THESE PICS.....BUILT FOR A CUSTOMER IN DETROIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah.that bitch gets up.nice job fellas


----------



## 250/604

uffin:


----------



## tufly

is that a single pump??looks real good  



> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 22 2007, 02:40 PM~7747708
> *THE HOMIE GUERO ASK ME TO POST THESE PICS.....BUILT FOR A CUSTOMER IN DETROIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## I. K. Rico

Here are some videos of Street Life cars puttin' down in AZ...










Check out the new video player on Lowriding Underground... 
This is one of many upcoming additions to the site, 
so check back often to see what else is in store! uffin:


----------



## Chevillacs

I likes my streetlife shirts, I rock em almost everyday :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMAZ

street life does really nice work all the way around!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Guest

:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

I STILL RIDE THA STREETLIFE HYDRAULICS YELLOW SCHOOL BUS :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 22 2007, 02:40 PM~7747708
> *THE HOMIE GUERO ASK ME TO POST THESE PICS.....BUILT FOR A CUSTOMER IN DETROIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 NICE


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MANCHU64

DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW MUCH THEY CHARGE TO DO A ROLLING CHASSIS FOR A 64.


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 10 2007, 11:53 AM~7875816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where was this at? i've never seen the '61 hop since it got redone... back at again i see... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 10 2007, 11:53 AM~7875816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 22 2007, 07:20 PM~7749308
> *ARE YOU COMIN TO PORTLAND MAY 27TH OR WHAT?
> WE READY.
> *


???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 10 2007, 12:52 PM~7876249
> *where was this at? i've never seen the '61 hop since it got redone... back at again i see...  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN THAT IS A TALL STACK OF CRACKERS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KADILAKIN

tru that tru that


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 11 2007, 08:53 PM~7886575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats to huero on centerfold :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## Guest

uffin:


----------



## UPINSMOKE602

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Sep 8 2006, 01:46 AM~6129129
> *Street Life Hydrualics doin the damn thing in the 602 . I went to there shop on Grand Ave and seen nothing but quality shit from a-arms to full frame wraps . Todd quoted me $1500. for a G-Body and $1600.00 if he provided the frame so if you need it done in the 602 take it to him he'll hook you up . I didn't have a camera so I didn't take any pics I know how much everybody love them on here  but if somebody on here gots some Street Life work post that shit . Fernando AKA Big Worm  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT DOES THAT GET ME IM LOOKIN TO DO MY MONTE


----------



## UPINSMOKE602

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Sep 8 2006, 01:46 AM~6129129
> *Street Life Hydrualics doin the damn thing in the 602 . I went to there shop on Grand Ave and seen nothing but quality shit from a-arms to full frame wraps . Todd quoted me $1500. for a G-Body and $1600.00 if he provided the frame so if you need it done in the 602 take it to him he'll hook you up . I didn't have a camera so I didn't take any pics I know how much everybody love them on here  but if somebody on here gots some Street Life work post that shit . Fernando AKA Big Worm  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT DOES THAT GET ME IM LOOKIN TO DO MY MONTE


----------



## UPINSMOKE602

MY BAD


----------



## hoppers602

ttt For the hommi







e


----------



## hoppers602

TTT for the homie


----------



## BIGKILLA503

still un answered? may 27th?


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 15 2007, 07:12 AM~7906983
> *TTT for the homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

PIC FORM ANOTHER THREAD!


----------



## hoppers602

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 15 2007, 07:14 AM~7906998
> *still un answered? may 27th?
> *


Well be there,Chill!!!!! Your time is come'n Soooon!!!

StreetLife :twak: SmallTime


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 15 2007, 07:21 PM~7911869
> *Well be there,Chill!!!!! Your time is come'n Soooon!!!
> 
> StreetLife :twak: SmallTime
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 15 2007, 08:21 PM~7911869
> *Well be there,Chill!!!!! Your time is come'n Soooon!!!
> 
> StreetLife :twak: SmallTime
> *


HEY LEONARD CAN YOU POST SOME FOTOS OF THA PINK CUTLASS HOMIE PLUS I WANTED SAY I LIKE THA INK WORK ON YOUR ARM. :biggrin: STREET LIFE DOIN DA DAMN THING
:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 15 2007, 07:21 PM~7911869
> *Well be there,Chill!!!!! Your time is come'n Soooon!!!
> 
> StreetLife :twak: SmallTime
> *


sure, we will see.


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 15 2007, 11:41 PM~7913624
> *sure, we will see.
> *


<=========CAN'T WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 15 2007, 07:21 PM~7911869
> *Well be there,Chill!!!!! Your time is come'n Soooon!!!
> 
> StreetLife :twak: SmallTime
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LEAVE IT TO LENDO :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## renegade602

sup az and jenn and everyone else!!!! "sissssslllerrs"


----------



## Big Worm

I thought Big Time already got served guess they want to go 0-2 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

:0


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 15 2007, 07:21 PM~7911869
> *Well be there,Chill!!!!! Your time is come'n Soooon!!!
> 
> StreetLife :twak: SmallTime
> *


 dam i thought streetlife already served you fools and now you want more :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 15 2007, 08:21 PM~7911869
> *Well be there,Chill!!!!! Your time is come'n Soooon!!!
> 
> StreetLife :twak: SmallTime
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Look'n for my Western Union - where she at? :nicoderm: 

Still sending Jenn, Big Todd & Leonard sum STEEL CITY LOVE ... 
We love dat hard lined Piston Pump we got for a Town Car - Thanks again!


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@May 21 2007, 07:00 PM~7951212
> *Look'n for my Western Union - where she at?  :nicoderm:
> 
> Still sending Jenn, Big Todd & Leonard sum STEEL CITY LOVE ...
> We love dat hard lined Piston Pump we got for a Town Car - Thanks again!
> *


Thanks for the luv!! I'm working hard over here!  Hope your doing good! Send me some pics of the Town Car!!! Keep in touch!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 21 2007, 10:05 PM~7951264
> *Thanks for the luv!!  I'm working hard over here!   Hope your doing good!  Send me some pics of the Town Car!!!  Keep in touch!
> *



No doubt! It'll be some time, but were working on a donor car now so that we have a seperate rolling chassis to work with. But when progress is made and I snap them photo's I'll send them right to yah!
 
Much Love to STREETLIFE - All the way from tha Steel City


----------



## REALTALK

STREET LIFE IS THE SHIT :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

:0


----------



## renegade602

WHAT IT DO AZ!!!! BIG CHUBS DADDY HERE JUST SAY HOLA TO ALL OF YALL!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by renegade602_@May 23 2007, 12:54 AM~7961046
> *WHAT IT DO AZ!!!! BIG CHUBS DADDY HERE JUST SAY HOLA  TO ALL OF YALL!!!!!
> *


CALL ME LATER DOG


----------



## Guest

:wave:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 15 2007, 07:21 PM~7911869
> *Well be there,Chill!!!!! Your time is come'n Soooon!!!
> 
> StreetLife :twak: SmallTime
> *


NO YOUR TIME CAME AND WENT YOU HAS BEEN
THE ONLY THING SMALL TIME IS YOUR CARS!!!!
BIG TIME CLOWNED STREETLIFE IN PORTLAND


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 27 2007, 08:01 PM~7989870
> *NO YOUR TIME CAME AND WENT YOU HAS BEEN
> THE ONLY THING SMALL TIME IS YOUR CARS!!!!
> BIG TIME CLOWNED STREETLIFE IN PORTLAND
> *


ohhh boy gonna be a long night im going to get some popcorn


----------



## true rider

I gotta hear this..what happend ..


----------



## Big Worm

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 27 2007, 09:01 PM~7989870
> *NO YOUR TIME CAME AND WENT YOU HAS BEEN
> THE ONLY THING SMALL TIME IS YOUR CARS!!!!
> BIG TIME CLOWNED STREETLIFE IN PORTLAND
> *


Do we have footage of this ? :0


----------



## toons

we aint stressing. now is your turn to visit us. :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by toons_@May 27 2007, 10:24 PM~7990623
> *we aint stressing. now is your turn to visit us. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by toons_@May 27 2007, 10:24 PM~7990623
> *we aint stressing. now is your turn to visit us. :biggrin:
> *


TODD SURE WAS.


----------



## hoppers602

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 09:52 AM~7992180
> *TODD SURE WAS.
> *


Shit I know Todd you sould be getting your ass handed to you today! if the 61 didnt brake something major.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 28 2007, 09:55 AM~7992199
> *Shit I know Todd you sould be getting your ass handed to you today! if the 61 didnt brake something major.
> *


NO NO NO THAT 61 DONT GET HIGHER WERE WAS YOU LOUD MOUTH ASS.
MARK, NOW WERE GONNA KEEP STREETLIFE IN THE LOSERS BRACKET I GOT 3 MORE CARS COMIN OUT AND IM SERVIN YALL WITH ALL OF THEM.


----------



## toons

you want to claim a win with that junk thats not big time :biggrin:


----------



## toons

do the other 3 cars look like that red one :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wondering in PHX

Not talking shit , But the appearance of a car has nothing to say on the cars or the switch mans hopping skills the overall inche is what counts. and its cause of coments like well i got more money, or my car has more chrome, well my car looks better, that brings the sore losser out. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by wondering in PHX_@May 28 2007, 12:39 PM~7993468
> *Not talking shit , But the appearance of a car has nothing to say on the cars or the switch mans hopping skills the overall inche is what counts.  and its cause of coments like well i got more money, or my car has more chrome, well my car looks better, that brings the sore losser out.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## loose the aditude

> _Originally posted by wondering in PHX_@May 28 2007, 01:39 PM~7993468
> *Not talking shit , But the appearance of a car has nothing to say on the cars or the switch mans hopping skills the overall inche is what counts.  and its cause of coments like well i got more money, or my car has more chrome, well my car looks better, that brings the sore losser out.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it brings out a sore winner too you should have been there that guys a joke and that car is too.


----------



## loose the aditude

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 28 2007, 01:44 PM~7993488
> *X2
> *


x2 because you swing


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by wondering in PHX_@May 28 2007, 02:39 PM~7993468
> *Not talking shit , But the appearance of a car has nothing to say on the cars or the switch mans hopping skills the overall inche is what counts.  and its cause of coments like well i got more money, or my car has more chrome, well my car looks better, that brings the sore losser out.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wrong, there is rules to being "King of Street" you cant roll youre car down the street with no Windshield or missing lights etc..That would only make you "king of the junk yard" A "KING OF THE STREET" gotta have beats, chrome undercarriage, paint, full guts, and be able to get on the freeway after a well deserved win. dont know what part of AZ you from homie but around here it been that way for years...


----------



## Big Worm

There is a video on youtube.com where Todd said that the gold 64 had too much flake in the paint that's why it wouldn't get up :0 When is this going down , date time , address I want to see this go down .


----------



## toons

MAJESTICS worlwide. im sorry amall time but i still havent seen u take the cover of truucha 2 times


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503+May 27 2007, 08:01 PM~7989870-->
> 
> 
> 
> NO YOUR TIME CAME AND WENT YOU HAS BEEN
> THE ONLY THING SMALL TIME IS YOUR CARS!!!!
> BIG TIME CLOWNED STREETLIFE IN PORTLAND
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 61 broke....you member what that feels like, right??? Your car only won cause his broke. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2007, 09:52 AM~7992180
> *TODD SURE WAS.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were too, that's what real riders do when they know what they're shit is capable of.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2007, 09:55 AM~7992199
> *Shit I know Todd you sould be getting your ass handed to you today! if the 61 didnt brake something major.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 10:46 AM~7992535
> *NO NO NO THAT 61 DONT GET HIGHER WERE WAS YOU LOUD MOUTH ASS.
> MARK, NOW WERE GONNA KEEP STREETLIFE IN THE LOSERS BRACKET I GOT 3 MORE CARS COMIN OUT AND IM SERVIN YALL WITH ALL OF THEM.
> *


It takes 3 wins to be a champ homeboy, this weekend you just got real lucky! You shoulda played the lottery!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 28 2007, 11:59 PM~7996957
> *The 61 broke....you member what that feels like, right???  Your car only won cause his broke. :0
> You were too, that's what real riders do when they know what they're shit is capable of.
> It takes 3 wins to be a champ homeboy, this weekend you just got real lucky!  You shoulda played the lottery!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 28 2007, 08:59 PM~7996957
> *The 61 broke....you member what that feels like, right???  Your car only won cause his broke. :0
> You were too, that's what real riders do when they know what they're shit is capable of.
> It takes 3 wins to be a champ homeboy, this weekend you just got real lucky!  You shoulda played the lottery!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 28 2007, 09:59 PM~7996957
> *The 61 broke....you member what that feels like, right???  Your car only won cause his broke. :0
> You were too, that's what real riders do when they know what they're shit is capable of.
> It takes 3 wins to be a champ homeboy, this weekend you just got real lucky!  You shoulda played the lottery!
> *


WE WILL SEE YOU MAKE THE RULES ? LOSE A BOXING MATCH AND THERE IS A NEW CHAMP 1 TIME THATS IT IM THE NEW KING ,AND THE ORIGINAL KING OF THIS SHIT. BUT IT ALL GOOD AINT NOTHIN WRONG WITH A FRIENDLY RIVALRY
TODD PUTS IN WORK NO DOUBT,SO DO I AND IM BACK, WE 1 AND1 AND WE WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS NEXT.WE DID HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH NO BULLSHIT SO I HAD FUN!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

THE CAR BROKE IS ALSO A EXCUSE, REMEMBER ALL THE SHIT SAID WHEN MY CAR BROKE IN LA, SHIT IT AINT EVEN BEEN HALF THAT BAD,IM NOT TRYING TO BUST TODDS BALLS HE A GOOD GUY.CANT WAIT TILL THE NEXT TIME.I ALSO SUGGEST YOU TRY THE LOTTERY BECAUSE YOULL NEED TO BE LUCKY TO GET MY 64.


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 10:08 PM~7997043
> *WE WILL SEE YOU MAKE THE RULES ? LOSE A BOXING MATCH AND THERE IS A NEW CHAMP 1 TIME THATS IT IM THE NEW KING ,AND THE ORIGINAL KING OF THIS SHIT. BUT IT ALL GOOD AINT NOTHIN WRONG WITH A FRIENDLY RIVALRY
> TODD PUTS IN WORK NO DOUBT,SO DO I AND IM BACK, WE 1 AND1 AND WE WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS NEXT.WE DID HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH NO BULLSHIT SO I HAD FUN!!!
> *


the way i see it, you guys are one and one. but i also know, that the 61 is higher and also complete. next time can you please get a complete car together??


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 10:11 PM~7997071
> *THE CAR BROKE IS ALSO A EXCUSE, REMEMBER ALL THE SHIT SAID WHEN MY CAR BROKE IN LA, SHIT IT AINT EVEN BEEN HALF THAT BAD,IM NOT TRYING TO BUST TODDS BALLS HE A GOOD GUY.CANT WAIT TILL THE NEXT TIME.I ALSO SUGGEST YOU TRY THE LOTTERY BECAUSE YOULL NEED TO BE LUCKY TO GET MY 64.
> *


Excuse or not, its the truth. That's what you said too. It broke, like I said, you know what that feels like. Just like you also know what your car can do, and we know what the 61 does. I picked my #......it's 61 all day baby! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 28 2007, 10:16 PM~7997111
> *the way i see it, you guys are one and one. but i also know, that the 61 is higher and also complete. next time can you please get a complete car together??
> *


WE ARE 1 AND 1 THE 61 ISNT HIGHER,THATS FOR SURE 
IM STILL PUTTING THE PIECES ON SO WHAT IT ALL AT THE SHOP,ASK THE GUYS UP HERE TRYING TO START THE M THEY WERE THERE AND SEEN ALL MY SHIT SO ON THAT NOTE NEXT TIME I SEE YALL IT WILL ALL BE ON SO WORRY ABOUT THE HOP SHIT AND WORK ON THEM INCHES CUZZ A LOSS IS A LOSS HOMIE AND WE ALL KNOW IT. AND THERE IS A NEW SHERIFF IN TOWN!!!


----------



## big ray

jen they know the 61 is higher, you just gotta let them enjoy their lucky win.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 28 2007, 10:16 PM~7997117
> *Excuse or not, its the truth.  That's what you said too.  It broke, like I said, you know what that feels like.  Just like you also know what your car can do, and we know what the 61 does.  I picked my #......it's 61 all day baby! :biggrin:
> *


THATS COOL ITS ALL GOOD WE HAD A COOL TIME ASK TODD!
HE HIT OUR AFTER PARTY TOO. WE ALL IN THE SAME SHIT!!
ASK HIM IF WE GOT THE BOMB TOO!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 28 2007, 10:20 PM~7997154
> *jen they know the 61 is higher, you just gotta let them enjoy their lucky win.
> *


sorry homie it wasnt luck and you wasnt there to see its not higher.
might be next time who knows but not now.


----------



## JEN IN PHX

Todd said they did have a good time. That's cool. Bedtime for me. Goodnite fella's!


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 10:19 PM~7997146
> *WE ARE 1 AND 1 THE 61 ISNT HIGHER,THATS FOR SURE
> IM STILL PUTTING THE PIECES ON SO WHAT IT ALL AT THE SHOP,ASK THE GUYS UP HERE TRYING TO START THE M THEY WERE THERE AND SEEN ALL MY SHIT SO ON THAT NOTE NEXT TIME I SEE YALL IT WILL ALL BE ON SO WORRY ABOUT THE HOP SHIT AND WORK ON THEM INCHES CUZZ A LOSS IS A LOSS HOMIE AND WE ALL KNOW IT. AND THERE IS A NEW SHERIFF IN TOWN!!!
> *


much props to you getting a car to do those high inches is not an easy task, congratulations on this win but all bullshit aside, you know damn well the 61 is higher.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 28 2007, 10:26 PM~7997221
> *much props to you getting a car to do those high inches is not an easy task, congratulations on this win but all bullshit aside, you know damn well the 61 is higher.
> *


NO NO HOMIE THE 64 IS, WE COULD GO ON AND ON HOMIE,WE WILL SE NEXT TIME.


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 09:19 PM~7997146
> *WE ARE 1 AND 1 THE 61 ISNT HIGHER,THATS FOR SURE
> IM STILL PUTTING THE PIECES ON SO WHAT IT ALL AT THE SHOP,ASK THE GUYS UP HERE TRYING TO START THE M THEY WERE THERE AND SEEN ALL MY SHIT SO ON THAT NOTE NEXT TIME I SEE YALL IT WILL ALL BE ON SO WORRY ABOUT THE HOP SHIT AND WORK ON THEM INCHES CUZZ A LOSS IS A LOSS HOMIE AND WE ALL KNOW IT. AND THERE IS A NEW SHERIFF IN TOWN!!!
> *


who starting Majestics out here? cause thats me, *nothing personal but dont want no confusion* strait up, but i have seen your cars and the cut is cool


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 28 2007, 10:31 PM~7997261
> *who starting Majestics out here? cause thats me, nothing personal but dont want no confusion strait up
> *


MIKE SAID IT WAS HIM TODAY SO,
NO DISRESPECT TO NO ONE BUT THERE ISNT ANY M MATERIAL OUT HERE
THATS A BIG NAME TO BACK UP AND I HAVENT SEEN ANYONE UP TO IT
NO HATING JUST STATING MY OPINION AND IVE HOPPED OUIT HERE FOR YEARS
BUT TO EACH NTHERE OWN


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 10:31 PM~7997254
> *NO NO HOMIE THE 64 IS, WE COULD GO ON AND ON HOMIE,WE WILL SE NEXT TIME.
> *


true true, again congratulations on your win. we will definately see next time. todd did tell me he had fun regardless..


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 09:34 PM~7997281
> *MIKE SAID IT WAS HIM TODAY SO,
> NO DISRESPECT TO NO ONE BUT THERE ISNT ANY M MATERIAL OUT HERE
> THATS A BIG NAME TO BACK UP AND I HAVENT SEEN ANYONE UP TO IT
> NO HATING JUST STATING MY OPINION AND IVE HOPPED OUIT HERE FOR YEARS
> BUT TO EACH NTHERE OWN
> *


ya Mike too, your right there isnt any M staus out here but we gonna change that, you know i keep it real bro all the time, bottom line everyone had fun this weekend todd too even though he didnt win, but june 10th is around the corner :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 28 2007, 10:36 PM~7997299
> *true true, again congratulations on your win. we will definately see next time. todd did tell me he had fun regardless..
> *


THANKS GAME RECOGNIZE GAME,BOTH CARS WILL BE HARD TO BEAT,I KNOW THAT 61 HASNT LOST TILL YESTERDAY IT WAS A GOOD RUN!!


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 28 2007, 09:36 PM~7997299
> *true true, again congratulations on your win. we will definately see next time. todd did tell me he had fun regardless..
> *


bro, we were in the strip club, making it rain, lol come up here june 10th bro, well have a good time


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 28 2007, 10:39 PM~7997331
> *ya Mike too, your right there isnt any M staus out here but we gonna change that, you know i keep it real bro all the time, bottom line everyone had fun this weekend todd too even though he didnt win, but june 10th is around the corner :biggrin:
> *


BE READY CUZZ VIDEOS TO HOPPING IS PUTTING YOU OUT THERE AND YOU KNOW IM AROUND THE CORNER, AND TODD ISNT ALWAYS GONNA BE HERE.
I DONT KNOW BOUT YOU BUT MIKE BEEN IN LIKE 5 CLUBS ALREADY, HEY GOOD LUCK THOUGH, ITS GONNA GET TOUGH OUT HERE,NICK YOU KNOW HOW I GET DOWN FIRST HAND YOU EVEN BEEN TO OUR BBQS AND SHIT.


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 28 2007, 10:41 PM~7997341
> *bro, we were in the strip club, making it rain, lol come up here june 10th bro, well have a good time
> *


man trust me i wish i couldve gone but had to stay at the shop we had some cars that needed to be finished.. next time for sure homie.


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 09:43 PM~7997365
> *BE READY CUZZ VIDEOS TO HOPPING IS PUTTING YOU OUT THERE AND YOU KNOW IM AROUND THE CORNER, AND TODD ISNT ALWAYS GONNA BE HERE.
> I DONT KNOW BOUT YOU BUT MIKE BEEN IN LIKE 5 CLUBS ALREADY, HEY GOOD LUCK THOUGH, ITS GONNA GET TOUGH OUT HERE,NICK YOU KNOW HOW I GET DOWN FIRST HAND YOU EVEN BEEN TO OUR BBQS AND SHIT.
> *


YA I BEEN TO YOUR BBQS, IT WAS COO, BUT THE CLUB I CHOOSE HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU, IM NOT EVEN IN THE CLUB YET, SO ILL LEAVE THIS SUBJECT ALONE, BUT I DO SHIT FOR ME, AND THATS IT, ILL MAKE MY CLUB PROUD TO BE OUT HERE, THATS ON EVERYTHING


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 28 2007, 10:50 PM~7997413
> *YA I BEEN TO YOUR BBQS, IT WAS COO, THE CLUB I CHOOSE HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU
> *


WHO SAID IT DID I MEAN INSEAD OF YOU FILMING ME YOUR GONNA BE HOPPING ME :biggrin: GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SHIT.


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 09:52 PM~7997428
> *WHO SAID IT DID I MEAN INSEAD OF YOU FILMING ME YOUR GONNA BE HOPPING ME :biggrin: GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SHIT.
> *


THATS COOL :biggrin: , STRAIT UP, MAJESTICS AND INDIVIDUALS WERE OUT THERE THIS WEEKEND, DOIN SOME LOWRIDER SHIT, THAT WAS TIGHT


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 28 2007, 10:55 PM~7997442
> *THATS COOL :biggrin: , STRAIT UP, MAJESTICS AND INDIVIDUALS WERE OUT THERE THIS WEEKEND, DOIN SOME LOWRIDER SHIT, THAT WAS TIGHT
> *


YES SIR


----------



## Guest

:wave:


----------



## loose the aditude

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 10:34 PM~7997281
> *MIKE SAID IT WAS HIM TODAY SO,
> NO DISRESPECT TO NO ONE BUT THERE ISNT ANY M MATERIAL OUT HERE
> THATS A BIG NAME TO BACK UP AND I HAVENT SEEN ANYONE UP TO IT
> NO HATING JUST STATING MY OPINION AND IVE HOPPED OUIT HERE FOR YEARS
> BUT TO EACH NTHERE OWN
> *


your not BIG I material that didn't stop you from getting in


----------



## stevie d

i havent seen todd reply yet ,maybe because his fixin his shit ready to serve again 

we need pics of what happened


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@May 29 2007, 01:25 PM~8000880
> *your not BIG I material that didn't stop you from getting in
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REALTALK

:0


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 29 2007, 05:24 PM~8001258
> *i havent seen todd reply yet ,maybe because his fixin his shit ready to serve again
> 
> 
> AND THE CROWD GO'S WILD*


----------



## KingSuper

Excusse the ignorance, but is that what used to be the orange 61?


----------



## KAKALAK

Mad props to Street Life for getting into Lowrider mag. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@May 29 2007, 12:10 AM~7994588
> *wrong, there is rules to being "King of Street"  you cant roll youre car down the street with no Windshield or missing lights etc..That would only make you "king of the junk yard"  A "KING OF THE STREET" gotta have beats, chrome undercarriage, paint, full guts, and be able to get on the freeway after a well deserved win. dont know what part of AZ you from homie but around here it been that way for years...
> *


x2


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 29 2007, 05:07 AM~7997030
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Yo rich remeber the last time dudes was talking about clowin the BIG M ,it didn't take long for the pay back.  Gues we'll see what happens this time.


----------



## FantasyCustoms

Just wondering how many people work at your guys's

Shop there in Arizona?

P.S. you guys do build some dope ass rides


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by KingSuper+May 29 2007, 02:50 PM~8001446-->
> 
> 
> 
> Excusse the ignorance, but is that what used to be the orange 61?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-supreme_@May 29 2007, 03:02 PM~8001520
> *Mad props to Street Life for getting into Lowrider mag. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks! We actually are in 3 mags this month. LAID, LRM, & STREETLOW!


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 29 2007, 05:05 PM~8002271
> *
> Thanks!  We actually are in 3 mags this month.  LAID, LRM, & STREETLOW!
> *



:0 Don't forget that "Girls of Lowrider" special issue too... :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by toons_@May 28 2007, 09:57 PM~7996938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAJESTICS worlwide. im sorry amall time but i still havent seen u take the cover of truucha 2 times
> *


whos 64 lil jose?


----------



## toons

i dont know but that 64 aint even doing 90 in we know what the 61 does way over 96 in


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by toons_@May 29 2007, 07:25 PM~8003351
> *i dont know but that 64 aint even doing 90 in  we know what the 61 does way over 96 in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PLEASE :uh:


----------



## compita

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 29 2007, 07:53 PM~8003650
> *PLEASE :uh:
> *


TODD IT'S GOING TO COME BACK 1 WIN DOESN'T MEAN NOTHING BRO!!!!!!!!
AND YOU NOW IT MAN...   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

YOU BEAT HIM... WHO ELSE HAS


----------



## toons

BIG M you nkow how we do it


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 29 2007, 10:53 PM~8004570
> *YOU BEAT HIM... WHO ELSE HAS
> *


Who else has he hopped.. :0 I see he wants some of me !!!!! We could make it happen....That 4 is doin 84 maybe 86....Need more ass for us !!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 29 2007, 10:08 PM~8004693
> *Who else has he hopped.. :0 I see he wants some of me !!!!!  We could make it happen....That 4 is doin 84 maybe 86....Need more ass for us !!!!!
> *


LETS DO IT I LOVE THE GEUSTAMENT PULL YOUR CRAP OUT


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 29 2007, 10:08 PM~8004693
> *Who else has he hopped.. :0 I see he wants some of me !!!!!  We could make it happen....That 4 is doin 84 maybe 86....Need more ass for us !!!!!
> *


THATS WHY YOU SELLIN THAT TRE
THE DIFFERENCE IS I RESPECT TODD AND I DONT RESPECT YOU
IM MASHING YOU, BRING YOUR SHIT JUNE 10TH WASHINGTON
MY YELLOW 4 DID 86 THIS IS ALOT MORE THAN THAT ITS ALL I WILL SAY
YOULL SEE HOW MUCH WHEN YOU PULL UP.



SOOOOO WHEN?????????????????????????? DONT MAKE ME CLOWN YYOU AT YOUR SHOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 30 2007, 11:08 AM~8006591
> *THATS WHY YOU SELLIN THAT TRE
> THE DIFFERENCE IS I RESPECT TODD AND SOOOOO WHEN?????????????????????????? DONT MAKE ME CLOWN YYOU AT YOUR SHOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 hno: hno:


----------



## Big Rich

:0


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 30 2007, 11:24 AM~8006693
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 30 2007, 08:08 AM~8006591
> *THATS WHY YOU SELLIN THAT TRE
> THE DIFFERENCE IS I RESPECT TODD AND I DONT RESPECT YOU
> IM MASHING YOU, BRING YOUR SHIT JUNE 10TH WASHINGTON
> MY YELLOW 4 DID 86  THIS IS ALOT MORE THAN THAT ITS ALL I WILL SAY
> YOULL SEE HOW MUCH WHEN YOU PULL UP.
> SOOOOO WHEN?????????????????????????? DONT MAKE ME CLOWN YYOU AT YOUR SHOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YOU TALK ALOT OF SHIT AND CONSTANTLY KEEP CALLIN CARS JUNK AND CRAP AND THAT PINK HUNK OF SHIT AINT NO CLEANER WITH THAT BLUE RIM AND NO INTERIOR OR TRIM....IF YOU HAD THE INTERIOR AND TRIM WHY WASNT IT ON FOR YOUR OWN SHOW ITS NOT LIKE YOU DIDNT KNOW ABOUT IT?.....AND LIKE I SAID YOU NEED TO KEEP IT CLEAN AND TO THE CARS BECAUSE WHEN YOU DO GET SOME ONE MAD OR SERIOUS I DONT THINK YOUR READY BECAUSE I SAW THE PM YOU SENT RON LAST TIME IT GOT HEATED....AND ITS REALLY EASY TO TALK ALL THAT SHIT WHEN YOU NEVER LEAVE HOME :0


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 30 2007, 11:46 AM~8006860
> *YOU TALK ALOT OF SHIT AND CONSTANTLY KEEP CALLIN CARS JUNK AND CRAP AND THAT PINK HUNK OF SHIT AINT NO CLEANER WITH THAT BLUE RIM AND NO INTERIOR OR TRIM....IF YOU HAD THE INTERIOR AND TRIM WHY WASNT IT ON FOR YOUR OWN SHOW ITS NOT LIKE YOU DIDNT KNOW ABOUT IT?.....AND LIKE I SAID YOU NEED TO KEEP IT CLEAN AND TO THE CARS BECAUSE WHEN YOU DO GET SOME ONE MAD OR SERIOUS I DONT THINK YOUR READY BECAUSE I SAW THE PM YOU SENT RON LAST TIME IT GOT HEATED....AND ITS REALLY EASY TO TALK ALL THAT SHIT WHEN YOU NEVER LEAVE HOME :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 30 2007, 08:46 AM~8006860
> *YOU TALK ALOT OF SHIT AND CONSTANTLY KEEP CALLIN CARS JUNK AND CRAP AND THAT PINK HUNK OF SHIT AINT NO CLEANER WITH THAT BLUE RIM AND NO INTERIOR OR TRIM....IF YOU HAD THE INTERIOR AND TRIM WHY WASNT IT ON FOR YOUR OWN SHOW ITS NOT LIKE YOU DIDNT KNOW ABOUT IT?.....AND LIKE I SAID YOU NEED TO KEEP IT CLEAN AND TO THE CARS BECAUSE WHEN YOU DO GET SOME ONE MAD OR SERIOUS I DONT THINK YOUR READY BECAUSE I SAW THE PM YOU SENT RON LAST TIME IT GOT HEATED....AND ITS REALLY EASY TO TALK ALL THAT SHIT WHEN YOU NEVER LEAVE HOME :0
> *


OH YA ONE MORE THING HE IS SELLING THE TREY BECAUSE AFTER 10 YEARS ITS OLD AND TIRED JUST LIKE THAT BULLSHIT YOUR ALWAYS WHOOOFIN!!!!..OLD AND TIRED!! :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 30 2007, 11:50 AM~8006887
> *OH YA ONE MORE THING HE IS SELLING THE TREY BECAUSE AFTER 10 YEARS ITS OLD AND TIRED JUST LIKE THAT BULLSHIT YOUR ALWAYS WHOOOFIN!!!!..OLD AND TIRED!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 30 2007, 03:46 PM~8006860
> *YOU TALK ALOT OF SHIT AND CONSTANTLY KEEP CALLIN CARS JUNK AND CRAP AND THAT PINK HUNK OF SHIT AINT NO CLEANER WITH THAT BLUE RIM AND NO INTERIOR OR TRIM....IF YOU HAD THE INTERIOR AND TRIM WHY WASNT IT ON FOR YOUR OWN SHOW ITS NOT LIKE YOU DIDNT KNOW ABOUT IT?.....AND LIKE I SAID YOU NEED TO KEEP IT CLEAN AND TO THE CARS BECAUSE WHEN YOU DO GET SOME ONE MAD OR SERIOUS I DONT THINK YOUR READY BECAUSE I SAW THE PM YOU SENT RON LAST TIME IT GOT HEATED....AND ITS REALLY EASY TO TALK ALL THAT SHIT WHEN YOU NEVER LEAVE HOME :0
> *


What up homie,damn he don't respect Black magic.Talking is cool and all but ron is one of the big names in hopping no one can say any different.I can't wiat till the next show out there todd,ron and big time.Make sure truuchas there i want to see this shit. :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

daaammmmmmmmmmmmm i feel some1s gunna get seriously served soon but i doubt it will make much difference as they will still be on here claiming shit :uh:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 30 2007, 08:46 AM~8006860
> *YOU TALK ALOT OF SHIT AND CONSTANTLY KEEP CALLIN CARS JUNK AND CRAP AND THAT PINK HUNK OF SHIT AINT NO CLEANER WITH THAT BLUE RIM AND NO INTERIOR OR TRIM....IF YOU HAD THE INTERIOR AND TRIM WHY WASNT IT ON FOR YOUR OWN SHOW ITS NOT LIKE YOU DIDNT KNOW ABOUT IT?.....AND LIKE I SAID YOU NEED TO KEEP IT CLEAN AND TO THE CARS BECAUSE WHEN YOU DO GET SOME ONE MAD OR SERIOUS I DONT THINK YOUR READY BECAUSE I SAW THE PM YOU SENT RON LAST TIME IT GOT HEATED....AND ITS REALLY EASY TO TALK ALL THAT SHIT WHEN YOU NEVER LEAVE HOME :0
> *


june 10th :biggrin: 
you got the wrong guy


----------



## Eddie-Money

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDVqp-HiaSc

*THIS IS WHAT I FOUND ON UTUBE*


----------



## garcia503

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 30 2007, 08:46 AM~8006860
> *YOU TALK ALOT OF SHIT AND CONSTANTLY KEEP CALLIN CARS JUNK AND CRAP AND THAT PINK HUNK OF SHIT AINT NO CLEANER WITH THAT BLUE RIM AND NO INTERIOR OR TRIM....IF YOU HAD THE INTERIOR AND TRIM WHY WASNT IT ON FOR YOUR OWN SHOW ITS NOT LIKE YOU DIDNT KNOW ABOUT IT?.....AND LIKE I SAID YOU NEED TO KEEP IT CLEAN AND TO THE CARS BECAUSE WHEN YOU DO GET SOME ONE MAD OR SERIOUS I DONT THINK YOUR READY BECAUSE I SAW THE PM YOU SENT RON LAST TIME IT GOT HEATED....AND ITS REALLY EASY TO TALK ALL THAT SHIT WHEN YOU NEVER LEAVE HOME :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 30 2007, 10:54 PM~8011531
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDVqp-HiaSc
> 
> THIS IS WHAT I FOUND ON UTUBE
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Hey "Western Union" Jenn - is the site going thru maint? I can get it to load ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 30 2007, 10:54 PM~8011531
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDVqp-HiaSc
> 
> THIS IS WHAT I FOUND ON UTUBE
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 30 2007, 10:54 PM~8011531
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDVqp-HiaSc
> 
> THIS IS WHAT I FOUND ON UTUBE
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Rascal King

STREETLIFE SERVING bigtime

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

AND YOUR POINT IS?????? 1-1


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@May 31 2007, 10:18 AM~8015096
> *Hey "Western Union" Jenn - is the site going thru maint? I can get it to load ?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> *


yes it's down cause my host company is switching my servers... hopefully this fixes all the trouble i've been having with them... if not i'ma find another host server... sorry for the inconvenience homie...


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@May 31 2007, 03:41 PM~8016080
> *STREETLIFE SERVING bigtime
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> AND YOUR POINT IS?????? 1-1
> *


 :uh: OK WHAT HAPPENED NOW HOMIE???? 1-1 :0


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 31 2007, 03:46 PM~8016141
> *yes it's down cause my host company is switching my servers... hopefully this fixes all the trouble i've been having with them... if not i'ma find another host server... sorry for the inconvenience homie...
> *


No problem ... Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@May 31 2007, 05:38 PM~8015226
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


Cool video i see it got stuck with switch man on the switch also,and it also shows that todd wasn't on the bumper.


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 31 2007, 05:10 PM~8016839
> *Cool video i see it got stuck with switch man on the switch also,and it also shows that todd wasn't on the bumper.
> *


LIKE THEY SAY IN CALI. TAKE A LOSS HOMIE :twak: :twak:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

SHIT HAPPENS AND CARS BREAK :dunno: BUT I KNOW THE REMATCH IS GONNA BE SOMETHING TO SEE :thumbsup: :biggrin: WHAT UP STREETLIFE FAM BAM :wave:


----------



## THE SHIT

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@May 31 2007, 08:20 PM~8019822
> *SHIT HAPPENS AND CARS BREAK  :dunno: BUT I KNOW THE REMATCH IS GONNA BE SOMETHING TO SEE  :thumbsup:  :biggrin: WHAT UP STREETLIFE FAM BAM  :wave:
> *


sooner then you think. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@May 31 2007, 09:25 PM~8016951
> *LIKE THEY SAY IN CALI. TAKE A LOSS HOMIE :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: Out here in the midwest stuck cars hop agaist stuck cars,i'm sure todd could do 120 inches if he wanted a stuck car. :uh: Like i said though cool video. :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 1 2007, 06:10 AM~8021464
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: Out here in the midwest stuck cars hop agaist stuck cars,i'm sure todd could do 120 inches if he wanted a stuck car. :uh: Like i said though cool video. :0
> *


wow, I think you just made a good point, are you feeling ok :biggrin: I agree a win is a win , take a loss, get that shit unstuck, finish the car, and lets see the rematch, just my opinion, but getting a win over a broke car is not much to brag a bout, killa about had a heart attack, damn dude act like u been there before, that was funny shit, hollerin and screamin :biggrin: man that was funny, good times good times :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Jun 1 2007, 04:39 PM~8022701
> *wow, I think you just made a good point, are you feeling ok :biggrin: I agree a win is a win , take a loss, get that shit unstuck, finish the car, and lets see the rematch, just my opinion, but getting a win over a broke car is not much to brag a bout, killa about had a heart attack, damn dude act like u been there before, that was funny shit, hollerin and screamin :biggrin: man that was funny, good times good times :biggrin:
> *


I make alot of good pionts,like haveing a v8 instead of a v6 and painting the belly on a car.You liked those didn't you. :biggrin: And yeah that dude just does that i seen him in another tape yelling the same way just like juan does. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Jun 1 2007, 08:39 AM~8022701
> *wow, I think you just made a good point, are you feeling ok :biggrin: I agree a win is a win , take a loss, get that shit unstuck, finish the car, and lets see the rematch, just my opinion, but getting a win over a broke car is not much to brag a bout, killa about had a heart attack, damn dude act like u been there before, that was funny shit, hollerin and screamin :biggrin: man that was funny, good times good times :biggrin:
> *




TODD DOIN IT 4 SURE BUT IN L.A. , STREET LIFE CAME 3 DAYS LATE & KNOWING THE CAR WAS BROKE. KILLA STILL PULLED IT OFF THE TRAILOR KNOWING HIS SHIT WASNT GUNNA WORK. THATS REEL SHIT, JUST MY OPINION... THEY WILL BE BACK TO BATTLE SOON.

GET YOUR SHIT TALKING ABOUT THE 64 SOON- CAUSE THAT THING LOOKS TYGHT AS HELL NOW!!!!!!

RIDER CHRONICLES WILL HAVE IT ON DVD.










ITS ALL ONE LOVE...


----------



## weldermyass

:uh: :0


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 1 2007, 08:04 PM~8025995
> *TODD DOIN IT 4 SURE BUT IN L.A. , STREET LIFE CAME 3 DAYS LATE  & KNOWING THE CAR WAS BROKE. KILLA STILL PULLED IT OFF THE TRAILOR KNOWING HIS SHIT WASNT GUNNA WORK. THATS REEL SHIT, JUST MY OPINION... THEY WILL BE BACK TO BATTLE SOON.
> 
> GET YOUR SHIT TALKING ABOUT THE 64 SOON- CAUSE THAT THING LOOKS TYGHT AS HELL NOW!!!!!!
> 
> RIDER CHRONICLES WILL HAVE IT ON DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITS ALL ONE LOVE...
> *


word is todds car was not working either so looks like killa got an easy win too. I guess they even now?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

I SAY EVEN


----------



## toons

cant fuck with with the M recognise. clowns


----------



## toons

:biggrin: :biggrin: big M AZ


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 1 2007, 10:17 PM~8026782
> *I SAY EVEN
> *


B careful someone might get mad at you


----------



## himbone

:biggrin: team cracka in the house :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 1 2007, 10:18 PM~8027102
> *B careful someone might get mad at you
> *


who doesnt big tone


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 2 2007, 10:57 AM~8028412
> *who doesnt big tone
> *


LOL you crazy ? for ya have you ever known me to hate on anyone?????


----------



## toons

:0


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 2 2007, 10:17 AM~8028495
> *LOL you crazy ? for ya have you ever known me to hate on anyone?????
> *



U ALWAYZ BEEN TRUE TO ME BIG STUFF.  NORTHWEST WASHINGTON & OREGON COMIN TOGETHER. ITS ALL GOOD

BIG M CA/AZ GOOD ASS PEEPS TO ME TOO HOMIE
MUCH RESPECT


----------



## toons

can' fuck with avondale majestics repin AZ(mando gas hopping.)


----------



## magicmike

tight shit


----------



## 75MarkIV559

lol at that video.. 

homie actin a fool.. hahaha..


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Knightstalker

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 



KING OF CHEVY'S


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr

Mad props to Todd love your cars and will be talking to u guys about some parts :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

"BIG TIME" I DONT KNOW THAT LOOK'S LIKE ENOUGH ! BUT EVERY DOG HAS HIS DAY AND HE'S HANDED YOU YOUR'S MORE THAN ONCE SO YOU HAVE THE WRITE TO BASK IN IT. OUT THERE THE 61 WASENT WORK'N BUT A "W" IS A "W" NO EXCUSES BUT I BET IT WONT HAPPEN AGAIN . JUST BEING REALISTIC DOG THAT'S ALL IM FROM AZ FROM A WHOLE DIFFRENT SHOP JUS CALLING IT AS IVE SEEN IT ALL TIME'S YOU MEET YOU KNOW HOW IT IS FOR YOUR SHIT NOT TO WORK REMEMBER WHEN YOU DIDNT WANT TO TAKE YOUR SHIT OF THE TRAILER AND YOU FINELY DID AND IT DIDNT DO SHIT ! THAT'S WHAT I MEAN WHEN I SAY EVERY DOG HAS HIS DAY. "MY TWO CENT'S"


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 30 2007, 09:46 AM~8006860
> *YOU TALK ALOT OF SHIT AND CONSTANTLY KEEP CALLIN CARS JUNK AND CRAP AND THAT PINK HUNK OF SHIT AINT NO CLEANER WITH THAT BLUE RIM AND NO INTERIOR OR TRIM....IF YOU HAD THE INTERIOR AND TRIM WHY WASNT IT ON FOR YOUR OWN SHOW ITS NOT LIKE YOU DIDNT KNOW ABOUT IT?.....AND LIKE I SAID YOU NEED TO KEEP IT CLEAN AND TO THE CARS BECAUSE WHEN YOU DO GET SOME ONE MAD OR SERIOUS I DONT THINK YOUR READY BECAUSE I SAW THE PM YOU SENT RON LAST TIME IT GOT HEATED....AND ITS REALLY EASY TO TALK ALL THAT SHIT WHEN YOU NEVER LEAVE HOME :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jun 6 2007, 10:36 AM~8052873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "BIG TIME" I DONT KNOW THAT LOOK'S LIKE ENOUGH ! BUT EVERY DOG HAS HIS DAY AND HE'S HANDED YOU YOUR'S MORE THAN ONCE SO YOU HAVE THE WRITE TO BASK IN IT. OUT THERE THE 61 WASENT WORK'N BUT A "W" IS A "W" NO EXCUSES BUT I BET IT WONT HAPPEN AGAIN . JUST BEING REALISTIC DOG THAT'S ALL IM FROM AZ FROM A WHOLE DIFFRENT SHOP JUS CALLING IT AS IVE SEEN IT ALL TIME'S YOU MEET YOU KNOW HOW IT IS FOR YOUR SHIT NOT TO WORK REMEMBER WHEN YOU DIDNT WANT TO TAKE YOUR SHIT OF THE TRAILER AND YOU FINELY DID AND IT DIDNT DO SHIT ! THAT'S WHAT I MEAN WHEN I SAY EVERY DOG HAS HIS DAY. "MY TWO CENT'S"
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

:0


----------



## compita

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jun 6 2007, 10:36 AM~8052873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "BIG TIME" I DONT KNOW THAT LOOK'S LIKE ENOUGH ! BUT EVERY DOG HAS HIS DAY AND HE'S HANDED YOU YOUR'S MORE THAN ONCE SO YOU HAVE THE WRITE TO BASK IN IT. OUT THERE THE 61 WASENT WORK'N BUT A "W" IS A "W" NO EXCUSES BUT I BET IT WONT HAPPEN AGAIN . JUST BEING REALISTIC DOG THAT'S ALL IM FROM AZ FROM A WHOLE DIFFRENT SHOP JUS CALLING IT AS IVE SEEN IT ALL TIME'S YOU MEET YOU KNOW HOW IT IS FOR YOUR SHIT NOT TO WORK REMEMBER WHEN YOU DIDNT WANT TO TAKE YOUR SHIT OF THE TRAILER AND YOU FINELY DID AND IT DIDNT DO SHIT ! THAT'S WHAT I MEAN WHEN I SAY EVERY DOG HAS HIS DAY. "MY TWO CENT'S"
> *


that's true,big ed.just keep'n real homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
regal look's clean :worship: :worship:


----------



## let_it_go

WHATS UP HOMIES.... COLD BLOODED RIDAZ WOULD LIKE TO THANK STREET LIFE FOR ALL THERE HARD WORK IN HELPING US DO THE DAM THANG OUT HERE IN NEBRASKA... GOOD LOOK'N OUT HOMIES....KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.. MUCH LOVE  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Jun 7 2007, 08:11 AM~8058894
> *WHATS UP HOMIES.... COLD BLOODED RIDAZ WOULD LIKE TO THANK STREET LIFE FOR ALL THERE HARD WORK IN HELPING US DO THE DAM THANG OUT HERE IN NEBRASKA... GOOD LOOK'N OUT HOMIES....KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.. MUCH LOVE   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: dat monte really does work :thumbsup: looks good with those rims on it too


----------



## BIG NICK

monte doin it


----------



## magicmike

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jun 3 2007, 09:42 PM~8036202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can' fuck with avondale majestics repin AZ(mando gas hopping.)
> *



Sick !


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## UntouchableS1fndr

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Jun 7 2007, 08:11 AM~8058894
> *WHATS UP HOMIES.... COLD BLOODED RIDAZ WOULD LIKE TO THANK STREET LIFE FOR ALL THERE HARD WORK IN HELPING US DO THE DAM THANG OUT HERE IN NEBRASKA... GOOD LOOK'N OUT HOMIES....KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.. MUCH LOVE   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice monte :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 7 2007, 09:52 PM~8063995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Best Hydraulic Setup LRM S.D. Show
:0 :0


----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Jun 7 2007, 10:58 PM~8064022
> *Nice monte :thumbsup:
> *


LIKE MY ****** BUDDIES SAY N TEJAS NICE GRASSHOPPER... :thumbsup: SWEET MONTE. POST MORE OF IT HOMIE.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 10 2007, 12:33 PM~8076681
> *Best Hydraulic Setup LRM S.D. Show
> :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUD

Does Street Life sell pre-compressed coils? If so how much for 3.5 tons to 79107?


----------



## showandgo

what up my fellow crackers


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 12 2007, 10:39 PM~8093216
> *what up my fellow crackers
> *


 :biggrin: Steel City Cracker here - from the Left Coast :biggrin: 



Thanks Jenn - PM sent and look forward to the continued business!


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jun 11 2007, 02:14 PM~8082855
> *Does Street Life sell pre-compressed coils? If so how much for 3.5 tons to 79107?
> *


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jun 13 2007, 08:49 AM~8096092
> *:dunno: :dunno:
> *


You shoulda called or pm'd me!! Pm sent.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Thanks so much for the continued support & business ... 
Jenn, What you did above & beyond my order is greatly appreciated and won't ever be forgotten!


----------



## PIGEON

DAMN GREAT WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jun 3 2007, 10:42 PM~8036202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can' fuck with avondale majestics repin AZ(mando gas hopping.)
> *


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Jun 14 2007, 06:46 AM~8102221
> *Thanks so much for the continued support & business ...
> Jenn, What you did above & beyond my order is greatly appreciated and won't ever be forgotten!
> *


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 18 2007, 01:43 AM~8124657
> *
> *


What up stalker ... :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Jun 18 2007, 06:32 AM~8125626
> *What up stalker ...  :wave:
> *


Chillin..


----------



## MARINATE

:0


----------



## toons




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

BIG PROPS TO TODD AND ALL THE MAJESTICS OUT THERE ... KEEP IT UP TODD ! IF YOU CAN SEE THIS PM ME IM THINKING OF HAVING YOU DO A COMPLETE WRAP ON MY FRAME ... ALSO WANNA POWDERCOAT IT BABY BLUE.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 18 2007, 09:04 AM~8126314
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

*Yall still going right?*


----------



## monte88

WHAT DOES HE CHARGE FOR A FULL FRAME FROM A CADDY AND PAINTED :biggrin: COMON JEN LET M EGET HOOKED UP


----------



## big ray

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

How about those slow downs Jen


----------



## Latin Thug

:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## toons

MAJESTICS AZ


----------



## Knightstalker

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## L-Dogg LoLo

TTT


----------



## Latin Thug

:cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 30 2007, 09:54 PM~8011531
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDVqp-HiaSc
> 
> THIS IS WHAT I FOUND ON UTUBE
> *


Wow that dudes talking shit out the front of where his missing window should be. :0 :roflmao:


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 29 2007, 07:15 AM~8200823
> *Wow that dudes talking shit out the front of where his missing window should be. :0  :roflmao:
> *


MAYBE WITH THE MONEY HE "WON" :uh: HE COULD FINISH BUILDN THE REST OF THE CAR


----------



## VGP

:wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

:wave: :wave:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## toons

what up ray anyword on a new truucha video :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc

TTT


----------



## VGP

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

ttt


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Happy Late 4th !!! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jul 1 2007, 02:41 PM~8213671
> *what up ray anyword on a new truucha video :biggrin:
> *


i think he said his next vid on 7/10/07...


----------



## ICED BOXX

STREET LIFE TTT


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## toons

thanx ray :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP




----------



## Big Rich




----------



## toons

what up dream team post some pics :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

ttt


----------



## suthrn_az_lo_lo

WASSUP STREET LIFE FROM MI VIDA CC...JUS WONDERIN ABOUT HOW MUCH WOULD YALL CHARGE TO REINFORCE A CAR WIT A UNIBODY?


----------



## toons

pics pics pics :twak:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by toons+Jul 10 2007, 10:57 PM~8280749-->
> 
> 
> 
> pics pics pics  :twak:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :buttkick: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MARINATE_@Jul 11 2007, 06:15 AM~8282083
> *SOME OF TRUUCHA'S PICS FROM DENVER..NENE & GUEDO HOPPING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

thanks Jen,,,,the slowdowns look good


----------



## VGP

:wave:


----------



## C-LO9492

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## toons

:guns: :guns:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

New Page :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin:


----------



## toons

thanx ray


----------



## VGP

:wave:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## leomajestics

whats up az ill be in your town this week ill see you todd ill hit you up when im town


----------



## 155/80/13

so does streetlife have anything new for these guys up here in portland :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY+Jul 14 2007, 11:48 PM~8310989-->
> 
> 
> 
> *so does streetlife have anything new*  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MARINATE_@Jul 11 2007, 06:15 AM~8282083
> *SOME OF TRUUCHA'S PICS FROM DENVER..NENE & GUEDO HOPPING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ICED BOXX

:thumbsup:


----------



## The BIG M Biker




----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by LowLifeBiker_@Jul 17 2007, 05:35 AM~8325023
> *
> *


----------



## C-LO9492

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## leomajestics




----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 15 2007, 08:47 PM~8314995
> *:biggrin:
> *



those cars are lrm legal?...good shit..


----------



## The BIG M Biker

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jun 29 2007, 03:29 PM~8203636
> *MAYBE WITH THE MONEY HE "WON"  :uh: HE COULD FINISH BUILDN THE REST OF THE CAR
> *


thats what i was thinking


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jul 17 2007, 10:40 PM~8333821
> *those cars are lrm legal?...good shit..
> *



:yes: Those pics are from the Denver *LRM* show... :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker

:thumbsup:


----------



## toons

majestics always got something in the mix homies some clean shit to


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jul 19 2007, 02:18 PM~8347236
> *majestics always got something in the mix homies some clean shit to
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## toons




----------



## The BIG M Biker

Nice^^^^


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## 575 Droptop

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

:wave:


----------



## leomajestics




----------



## 575 Droptop

:biggrin:  :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin:


----------



## leomajestics




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 27 2007, 08:33 AM~8404688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 Damn I remember that day.... :biggrin:


----------



## VGP

:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Big Worm

When is the next major show in Phoenix , Arizona let me know ? :0


----------



## ICED BOXX

X2


----------



## toons

jhony's show at the phx civic plaza aug


----------



## Big Worm

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jul 28 2007, 04:28 PM~8414668
> *jhony's show at the phx civic plaza aug
> *


August what and is it going to be 2 days (Saturday & Sunday) like back in the day ?


----------



## S!LKY_JOHNSON

:cheesy:


----------



## toons

i believe 17-18 :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc

ttt


----------



## BIG NICK




----------



## BIG NICK




----------



## BIG NICK




----------



## BIG NICK




----------



## BIG NICK




----------



## BIG NICK




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## ElKr0nic0

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 3 2007, 05:29 PM~8465890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this car is so bad :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## toons

majestics :biggrin:


----------



## leomajestics




----------



## JEN IN PHX

Nationals in Bakersfield today.....Todd & Nene put it down! Street Life Crew is comin to a hood near you!! Any questions????


----------



## ICED BOXX

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 5 2007, 10:49 PM~8480418
> *Nationals in Bakersfield today.....Todd & Nene put it down!  Street Life Crew is comin to a hood near you!!  Any questions????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey jen do u have more pics of da cutlass that is on tha trailer??
congrat to todd and nene and tha streetlife crew. :worship: :worship:


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Aug 6 2007, 04:38 PM~8487050
> *hey jen do u have more pics of da cutlass that is on tha trailer??
> congrat to todd and nene and tha streetlife crew. :worship:  :worship:
> *


i have a video of it hopping on my site... Lowriding Underground


----------



## loose the aditude

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 5 2007, 09:49 PM~8480418
> *Nationals in Bakersfield today.....Todd & Nene put it down!  Street Life Crew is comin to a hood near you!!  Any questions????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pls come bust big tymes bubble they ruried the sport and life style in the north west.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 5 2007, 09:49 PM~8480418
> *Nationals in Bakersfield today.....Todd & Nene put it down!  Street Life Crew is comin to a hood near you!!  Any questions????
> 
> 
> *












KINGS OF THIS SHIT...


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

WE ARE READY TO TAKE THE SECOND TRIP TO AZ WITH THE STUCK CAPRICE SO BE READY STREET LIFE


----------



## 575 Droptop

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 8 2007, 08:51 AM~8502126
> *WE ARE READY TO TAKE THE SECOND TRIP TO AZ WITH THE STUCK CAPRICE SO BE READY STREET LIFE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Be careful what you ask for...... :biggrin:


----------



## toons

:twak:


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by toons_@Aug 10 2007, 10:09 PM~8526146
> *:twak:
> *


what up foo..did your member give u that video??i send a truucha video with one of your members about 3 weeks ago..


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 8 2007, 07:51 AM~8502126
> *WE ARE READY TO TAKE THE SECOND TRIP TO AZ WITH THE STUCK CAPRICE SO BE READY STREET LIFE
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: junk


----------



## toons

i get you at the show next week regarding the truucha ray thanx. i hear we should be deep next week at the jhonny show. u know how majestics do it . RIP BIG RICH


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by toons_@Aug 11 2007, 08:17 PM~8531562
> *i get you at the show next week regarding the truucha ray thanx. i hear we should be deep next week at the jhonny show. u know how majestics do it . RIP BIG RICH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 11 2007, 12:35 PM~8529197
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: junk
> *


BUT YOUR BOY IS STILL AFRAID TO HOP THE JUNK WE GOT HE KNOWS HE WILL LOOK BAD AND HE KNOWS IS TRUE ASK HIM WHAT HE SAW THE CAPRICE HIT ON MONDAY THATS WHY ROLLN HAD TO CATCH A RIDE HOME CAUSE HE TRYED TO DELETE HIS FOOTAGE


----------



## ICED BOXX

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## toons

hope to see everyone at the show. M :guns: :worship:


----------



## toons




----------



## toons




----------



## JEN IN PHX

TTT!!!


----------



## PHX2DABAY

How much for 2 pump 6 battery and reinforcement? THanks


----------



## purpl7duece

> _Originally posted by PHX2DABAY_@Aug 22 2007, 01:57 PM~8617447
> *How much for 2 pump 6 battery and reinforcement? THanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tolleson huh? I knew I seen that car.


----------



## PHX2DABAY

YEA...THATS ME


----------



## The BIG M Biker




----------



## showandgo

sup crackers


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

just came back from a test cruise with Tim a new prospect. all was good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 13 2007, 09:35 AM~8541557
> *BUT YOUR BOY IS STILL AFRAID TO HOP THE JUNK WE GOT HE KNOWS HE WILL LOOK BAD AND HE KNOWS IS TRUE ASK HIM WHAT HE SAW THE CAPRICE HIT ON MONDAY THATS WHY ROLLN HAD TO CATCH A RIDE HOME CAUSE HE TRYED TO DELETE HIS FOOTAGE
> *


on the real, i saw that caprice hit 90-91...
"props for the high inches"
but the 61 hits 97 inches and everybody knows that.. plus the 61 is getting redone.. but dont trip we have something else ready for you guys.. and regarding the jamal comment, the reason he caught a ride was to go home because stayed in l.a...


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Aug 24 2007, 11:26 PM~8637040
> *just came back from a test cruise with Tim a new prospect. all was good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good brother!


----------



## JEN IN PHX

CONGRATS TO POPS, STREET LIFE EMPLOYEE OF THE MONTH!!!!  








:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 27 2007, 11:36 PM~8656305
> *CONGRATS TO POPS, STREET LIFE EMPLOYEE OF THE MONTH!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 27 2007, 09:36 PM~8656305
> *CONGRATS TO POPS, STREET LIFE EMPLOYEE OF THE MONTH!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 27 2007, 09:36 PM~8656305
> *CONGRATS TO POPS, STREET LIFE EMPLOYEE OF THE MONTH!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


the original RITZ :biggrin:


----------



## toons

i think pops is doing all the work and u guys are taking the credit ray. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 28 2007, 04:36 AM~8656305
> *CONGRATS TO POPS, STREET LIFE EMPLOYEE OF THE MONTH!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


The rooms a mess the floors dirty :biggrin: How did he get emploee of the month. :biggrin: :biggrin: Politics it happens at every job. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Just playing your dad he real cool,i freak out that he likes low-riders,my dad don't know nothing about it.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 27 2007, 10:36 PM~8656305
> *CONGRATS TO POPS, STREET LIFE EMPLOYEE OF THE MONTH!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


HE SHOULD HIT Y'ALL UP FOR A RAISE!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

I don't get on here much but like to thank everyone for ther coments and support we do got some shit for vegas so thats why we realy haven't been in the streets just look for us in vegas and stop by our booth THANKS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by toons+Aug 28 2007, 05:58 PM~8663922-->
> 
> 
> 
> i think pops is doing all the work and u guys are taking the credit ray. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Suburban [email protected] 28 2007, 09:10 PM~8665603
> *The rooms a mess the floors dirty :biggrin: How did he get emploee of the month. :biggrin:  :biggrin: Politics it happens at every job. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Just playing your dad he real cool,i freak out that he likes low-riders,my dad don't know nothing about it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the before pic.....(before his coffee, before his first game of Solitaire and before we cleaned it) LOL.... Mom and Pop both love to come to shows and hops, they are really supportive. It's cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2007, 09:46 PM~8665892
> *HE SHOULD HIT Y'ALL UP FOR A RAISE!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does a new parking spot count?? :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hopemwear_@Aug 28 2007, 11:28 PM~8666572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVE THIS PIC!!!!


----------



## big ray




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!+Aug 29 2007, 02:09 AM~8667146-->
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get on here much but like to thank everyone for ther coments and  support we do got some shit for vegas so thats why we realy haven't been in the streets just look for us in vegas and *stop by our booth* THANKS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big ray_@Aug 29 2007, 06:15 PM~8673414
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 29 2007, 02:49 PM~8667864
> *:biggrin:
> That was the before pic.....(before his coffee, before his first game of Solitaire and before we cleaned it) LOL.... Mom and Pop both love to come to shows and hops, they are really supportive. It's cool.
> 
> 
> Does a new parking spot count?? :biggrin:
> LOVE THIS PIC!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ICED BOXX

TTT BIG UPS


----------



## Latin Thug

I need a job  You guys hiring :biggrin:


----------



## toons

:biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc

any new DVDs? :biggrin:


----------



## leomajestics

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 30 2007, 09:04 PM~8682897
> *any new DVDs? :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Big Worm

Streetlife doing it big . :yes:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 29 2007, 03:09 AM~8667146
> *I don't get on here much but like to thank everyone for ther coments and  support we do got some shit for vegas so thats why we realy haven't been in the streets just look for us in vegas and stop by our booth THANKS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Stop mak'in excuses, you been at the strip club ****** :biggrin: .Still heading east in a week or 2????


----------



## showandgo

you guys should come out for my picnic saturday september 8th


----------



## toons

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

SEE YA IN VEGAS


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave: :0 :0 :0


----------



## toons

hno:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## toons

:0 :0 :0


----------



## leomajestics

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin: TTMFT


----------



## toons

:twak:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Thanks for all the help homie,we'll see you in vegas. :biggrin:


----------



## toons

looks like pinky had a bad day Big M


----------



## KrAzE1

> _Originally posted by toons_@Sep 19 2007, 03:52 PM~8826535
> *looks like pinky had a bad day Big M
> *


 :0 X2


----------



## L-Dogg LoLo

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Sep 20 2007, 07:59 PM~8837228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free burgers and dogs after the cruise,parking for like 40 cars off street private property byob and chronic
> *



anyone in the NW welcome


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by toons_@Sep 19 2007, 10:52 PM~8826535
> *looks like pinky had a bad day Big M
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## 250/604

whats up Jen,i gotta get some pics of those arms up on here that yall did :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## toons

:biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

sup jen see ya and the crew in vegas :thumbsup:


----------



## espinoza surfaces

ANY SHOWS OR PICNICS AROUND THANKSGIVING THERE? WILL BE THERE FOR TWO WEEKS. COMMING FROM CHI-TOWN :biggrin:


----------



## hi-nrg

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 18 2007, 03:07 AM~8814678
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help homie,we'll see you in vegas. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: ok is it just me or are the upper arms sitting on the drive shaft???
if they are not they look like they will git in the way when the car drops.
is pinky here to answer ?????
any on els???


----------



## weldermyass

the wish bone on the car attaches to the top of the drive shaft loop in the picture so in no way can the drive shaft hit the wishbone unless it breaks .


----------



## B Town Fernie

What happened to big time. didnt see them in vegas


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Oct 9 2007, 07:57 PM~8960983
> *What happened to big time. didnt see them in vegas
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Don't know todd had 4 hoppers out there. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> :uh: ok is it just me or are the upper arms sitting on the drive shaft???
> if they are not they look like they will git in the way when the car drops.
> is pinky here to answer ?????
> any on els???


Heres what really happened. :0 :0 :0 :0 


























[/quote]


----------



## toons

guess whos back haters :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 10 2007, 12:13 AM~8966493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess whos back haters :biggrin:
> *


Dat muthafucka is soooo tight!!!


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 3 2007, 07:55 PM~8706599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEE YA IN VEGAS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 10 2007, 03:21 PM~8967868
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## toons




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 10 2007, 07:09 PM~8973052
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 9 2007, 10:13 PM~8966493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess whos back haters :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 10 2007, 11:09 PM~8973052
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SUP HOMIE?


----------



## SIK_9D1

What up Todd it was nice meeting you down in Vegas and thanks for the hop. I didnt drive 10 hrs for no play time. Gotta represent what a Black Magic single piston can do. The truck was untested. I trailered the truck straight to Vegas after putting it together in Cali.
Tony

Todd vs Tony For Da Peeps


----------



## stevie d

sup tony good to meet ya at rons shop shame we missed the truck hopping i was looking forward to seeing it looks sick on the vid tho


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 15 2007, 09:38 PM~9010568
> *sup tony good to meet ya at rons shop shame we missed the truck hopping i was looking forward to seeing it looks sick on the vid tho
> *


Thanx! It was good meeting you to bro. You missed out some good action that night. I will be making some adjustment this week and try to get this sucker on the roll pan. :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Oct 15 2007, 10:30 PM~9011002
> *Thanx! It was good meeting you to bro. You missed out some good action that night. I will be making some adjustment this week and try to get this sucker on the roll pan. :thumbsup:
> *


make sure you get it on video booooyyyy


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 16 2007, 08:16 PM~9018316
> *make sure you get it on video booooyyyy
> *


 :thumbsup: Good as done!


----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## showandgo

you send my shit yet?


----------



## big nuts

:0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## big nuts

almost done!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 23 2007, 08:03 PM~9069587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost done!!!! :biggrin:
> *


that cuttttttttttttttttttttty is fuck--n sick :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 23 2007, 08:03 PM~9069587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost done!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah its almost done...........but one question, WHAT IT DO? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 24 2007, 06:40 AM~9071676
> *:biggrin:
> yeah its almost done...........but one question, WHAT IT DO? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


? SSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

:biggrin:  guess i will have to wait till the first


----------



## Latin Thug

:cheesy:


----------



## ICED BOXX




----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 26 2007, 06:38 AM~9087797
> *:biggrin:   guess i will have to wait till the first
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ

yeah what it do


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Oct 26 2007, 09:12 PM~9092747
> *yeah what it do
> *


come find out!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :angry:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 26 2007, 08:29 PM~9092865
> *come find out!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :angry:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 26 2007, 10:29 PM~9092865
> *come find out!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :angry:
> *


damnnnnnnnnnn :biggrin:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ

:angry: whats with the sad face you didnt lose yet


----------



## espinoza surfaces

WHAT UP AZ? THERE'S A SHOW THERE ON THE 27 OF NOV. ANYONE HAVE FLIER? CAN'T FIND IT ANYMORE. :biggrin: WOULD LIKE TO ATTEND THAT SHOW. I NOW YOU GUYS ARE HAVING ONE ON THE 2nd OF DEC. BUT I LEAVE THAT DAY BACK TO THE CHI-TOWN. ANY INFO WOULD BE HELPFULL THANKS. :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: FOR STREETLIFE HYD. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

TODD IS A COOL ASS HOMIE 2 DEAL WITH. :biggrin:


----------



## toons

bad ass pic homies


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 29 2007, 10:20 PM~9111523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad ass pic homies
> *


DAAAAAMMMMM !!!!!!!!!!! ITTT :worship: :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## BLVD

Houston 07.......


----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## Latin Thug

:wave:


----------



## G-TIMES 559

THANKS JEN!!! :biggrin: STREET LIFE HYD. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP TODD ,YOU ARE GOING TO COME TO THE AZTLAN CAR SHOW HERE IN MEXICALI IS IN NOVEMBER 18


----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## ICED BOXX

:banghead:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Nov 4 2007, 11:33 PM~9155725
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 5 2007, 05:35 PM~9161497
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LocoMC85SS

YO I NEED A FRAME LIKE GREEN 64S OR I MEAN SUSP


----------



## loose the aditude

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 29 2007, 10:20 PM~9111523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad ass pic homies
> *


where's big time?????????????????????????///////


----------



## G-TIMES 559

TTT 4 STREETLIFE & 4 GREAT PRODUCTS,PRICES & CUSTOMER SERVICE!!! THANKS 2 JEN & TODD :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Nov 7 2007, 01:25 PM~9176429
> *TTT 4 STREETLIFE & 4 GREAT PRODUCTS,PRICES & CUSTOMER SERVICE!!! THANKS 2 JEN & TODD :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## compita

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 7 2007, 02:39 PM~9176834
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## compita

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Nov 7 2007, 01:25 PM~9176429
> *TTT 4 STREETLIFE & 4 GREAT PRODUCTS,PRICES & CUSTOMER SERVICE!!! THANKS 2 JEN & TODD :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## toons

:biggrin:


----------



## KrAzE1

> _Originally posted by LocoMC85SS_@Nov 6 2007, 07:18 AM~9165886
> *YO I NEED A FRAME LIKE GREEN 64S OR I MEAN SUSP
> *


----------



## hoodstar

how much are you guys wrapin frame's for (g-body) w/ trailing arms and to make the rear work with some 24 inch strokes. pm me


----------



## Knightstalker

VIDS SOMEONE POSTED FROM TUCSON SHOW YESTERDAY...


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

TTT for one of the best to ever do it! From show-n-prove to products to Customer Service
:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Nov 13 2007, 07:42 AM~9216979
> *TTT for one of the best to ever do it! From show-n-prove to products to Customer Service
> :thumbsup:
> *



 :yes: :werd: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 13 2007, 08:49 PM~9220878
> *  :yes:  :werd:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Stalker ... What's crack'n?
Seen your VEGAS fliccs in Mr. Bean's Super Show topic ... :thumbsup: Your just like Howard, Bean and the rest of them ... Each picture is an improvement from the last!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*TTT Street Life doing it! :biggrin: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Nov 14 2007, 10:57 AM~9226127
> *Hey Stalker ... What's crack'n?
> Seen your VEGAS fliccs in Mr. Bean's Super Show topic ...  :thumbsup:  Your just like Howard, Bean and the rest of them ... Each picture is an improvement from the last!
> *



 Qvo homie... thanks for the props... i didn't really take too many pics cuz i wanted to enjoy myself more... but this weekend is odessa and i think i gotta redeem myself...  :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602

My old car


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 11 2007, 05:35 PM~9205251
> *VIDS SOMEONE POSTED FROM TUCSON SHOW YESTERDAY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i took those videos STREET LIFE DOING THE DAMN THING!


----------



## beanerman

i herd that tucson show judges were bought :thumbsdown:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Nov 15 2007, 07:28 PM~9237591
> *i herd that tucson show judges were bought :thumbsdown:
> *


i duno? why u say that?


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Nov 15 2007, 09:36 AM~9233307
> *My old car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Badass setup! :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

THAT'S RIGHT I TOOK THIS BAD AS PIC RIGHT HERE :biggrin: 














THIS SHOT IS CLEANNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Whats up streetlife,way o keep puttin it down.


----------



## JEN IN PHX

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO KING OF AZ!!!!!!!!


----------



## toons

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Nov 15 2007, 11:03 PM~9239397
> *THAT'S RIGHT I TOOK THIS BAD AS PIC RIGHT HERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS SHOT IS CLEANNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!
> *



:yes: :werd: Yes it is homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 19 2007, 10:10 PM~9263499
> *:yes: :werd: Yes it is homie... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## beanerman

for sale make me an offer


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 16 2007, 09:29 AM~9240896
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO KING OF AZ!!!!!!!!
> *


Yea Happy fuckin B-day nicca......wish we could've made it .But we had to hold it down in Odessa..... :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Happy Turkey Bird to da STREETLIFE Crew


----------



## MUFASA

I'D LIKE TO THANK TODD AND THE REST OF THE STREETLIFE CREW FOR SHOWING LOVE OUT IN AZ THIS WEEKEND............THANX HOMIES....STAY UP !!


----------



## G-TIMES 559

WUZZUP MUFASA!!???!! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Nov 26 2007, 01:45 PM~9308700
> *WUZZUP MUFASA!!???!! :biggrin:
> *


sup homie.just got back a little while ago from az................went and kicked it out there for the individuals picnic..................


----------



## G-TIMES 559

any vid. clips??? :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Nov 20 2007, 04:06 PM~9268337
> *
> *



:0


----------



## Knightstalker

*TTMFT!*


----------



## JEN IN PHX

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 26 2007, 11:19 PM~9314014
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Nov 28 2007, 05:53 PM~9327012
> *:0
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

Anyone needing parts, or estimates hit me up!!


----------



## B Town Fernie

Whats the ticket on a piston pump


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 30 2007, 06:07 PM~9342946
> *Anyone needing parts, or estimates hit me up!!
> *


 :0 :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie+Nov 30 2007, 06:01 PM~9343406-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the ticket on a piston pump
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MARINATE_@Nov 30 2007, 06:22 PM~9343587
> *:0  :wave:
> *


Hey you!!


----------



## showandgo

:angry:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 30 2007, 09:49 PM~9344507
> *:angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## G-TIMES 559

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 30 2007, 04:07 PM~9342946
> *Anyone needing parts, or estimates hit me up!!
> *


PISTON PUMP PRICE ALSO...

~TOMMY~ :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 30 2007, 07:52 PM~9344542
> *:0
> *


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Nov 30 2007, 07:49 PM~9344507-->
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You shoulda hired me when you had the chance! LOL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2007, 07:52 PM~9344542
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Dec 1 2007, 01:17 AM~9346951
> *PISTON PUMP PRICE ALSO...
> 
> ~TOMMY~ :biggrin:
> *


I'll pm you tonight!


----------



## stevie d

sup jen :wave:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 2 2007, 10:14 AM~9354276
> *You shoulda hired me when you had the chance!  LOL :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> I'll pm you tonight!
> *


why you dont return my calls either :0


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Nov 30 2007, 07:52 PM~9344542-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2007, 08:25 AM~9347765
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by stevie [email protected] 2 2007, 11:27 AM~9354613
> *sup jen  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-showandgo_@Dec 2 2007, 03:20 PM~9355729
> *why you dont return my calls either :0
> *


  I called you this morning didnt I...??? Want to trade some pump heads for some White Castles?? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 5 2007, 01:08 AM~9377564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tight pics


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 5 2007, 03:48 PM~9381816
> *Tight pics
> *




 Thanks homie...


----------



## Beanerking1

Sup Jen :biggrin: 
Thanks for having Tod call me for my settup. we got things all figured out. now i have another club member that wants the same settup as mine, so you have more business coming your guy's way!  oh when i get everything ready to go to Pheonix i will need more prices for other things too. but i'll call you guys up. thanks again! :biggrin: keep it up STREET LIFE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Dec 6 2007, 10:52 AM~9388438
> *Sup Jen  :biggrin:
> Thanks for having Tod call me for my settup. we got things all figured out. now i have another club member that wants the same settup as mine, so you have more business coming your guy's way!   oh when i get everything ready to go to Pheonix i will need more prices for other things too. but i'll call you guys up. thanks again! :biggrin: keep it up STREET LIFE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 5 2007, 12:08 AM~9377564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 nice pic's


----------



## azmobn06

Just got my set up, all chrome with the Streetlife logos on annodized blocks, motor end caps, backing plates, and dumps. Shit looks fucken bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by hopemwear+Dec 6 2007, 05:33 PM~9391539-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  nice pic's
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thx homie..
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-azmobn06_@Dec 6 2007, 08:44 PM~9393309
> *Just got my set up, all chrome with the Streetlife logos on annodized blocks, motor end caps, backing plates, and dumps. Shit looks fucken bad ass  :thumbsup:
> *



:0 Post pics homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 6 2007, 08:44 PM~9393309
> *Just got my set up, all chrome with the Streetlife logos on annodized blocks, motor end caps, backing plates, and dumps. Shit looks fucken bad ass  :thumbsup:
> *


pics pics pics :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 6 2007, 08:44 PM~9393309
> *Just got my set up, all chrome with the Streetlife logos on annodized blocks, motor end caps, backing plates, and dumps. Shit looks fucken bad ass  :thumbsup:
> *


I loved the annodized parts too! I can't decide which color I like the best! I'll take some pics this weekend and post them up.


----------



## Rascal King

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 7 2007, 12:44 PM~9397774
> *I loved the annodized parts too!  I can't decide which color I like the best!  I'll take some pics this weekend and post them up.
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Dec 7 2007, 01:58 PM~9398270
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hey you! Where you been hiding??


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Dec 6 2007, 09:04 PM~9393496-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 Post pics homie..  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will later, everything is under construction right now. Hope to make the March show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2007, 10:31 AM~9396879
> *pics pics pics :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will, I will!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JEN IN PHX_@Dec 7 2007, 12:44 PM~9397774
> *I loved the annodized parts too!  I can't decide which color I like the best!  I'll take some pics this weekend and post them up.
> *


The set up came out better than I expected!!! Post up the red ones!! My color!!!


----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg

can u conect 2 cyclinders and use 1 pump to power both


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SnoopDoggyDogg_@Dec 7 2007, 05:58 PM~9400050
> *can u conect 2 cyclinders and use 1 pump to power both
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg

> _Originally posted by SnoopDoggyDogg_@Dec 7 2007, 05:58 PM~9400050
> *can u conect 2 cyclinders and use 1 pump to power both
> *


Random Question


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SnoopDoggyDogg_@Dec 7 2007, 08:15 PM~9400990
> *Random Question
> *


Sorry homie.
But that's a single pump set up for either front or back.


----------



## JEN IN PHX

One day sale today at Street Life!! Chrome parts, trim, bumpers. Cadillac, Lincoln, G-body's, Impala's parts/accessories for super low prices. 12 to 5 today only!!


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 8 2007, 11:01 AM~9403965
> *One day sale today at Street Life!!  Chrome parts, trim, bumpers.  Cadillac, Lincoln, G-body's, Impala's parts/accessories for super low prices.  12 to 5 today only!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 7 2007, 08:40 PM~9401136
> *Sorry homie.
> But that's a single pump set up for either front or back.
> *


Well can u wire 2 pumps together to work as 1 pump. Example=when u hit da switch both pumps will move at the same time


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SnoopDoggyDogg_@Dec 8 2007, 05:57 PM~9405905
> *Well can u wire 2 pumps together to work as 1 pump. Example=when u hit da switch both pumps will move at the same time
> *



Just saw your profile, I see your still very green.

That's called a double pump.


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 7 2007, 02:03 PM~9398339
> *Hey you!  Where you been hiding??
> *


Just staying home and working on my car :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## DeeLoc

:wave: HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

HEY Knightstalker I USED ONE OF YOUR PIC'S!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

OK BETTER SMALLER......











:cheesy:


----------



## magicmike

these guys build some clean rides


----------



## PHX2DABAY

How much for a arm extensions street life....got a 78 monte carlo...thanks


----------



## DeeLoc

:wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Dec 9 2007, 02:32 PM~9410636
> *Just staying home and working on my car :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

:werd:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 12 2007, 08:48 AM~9433921
> *pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by hopemwear+Dec 11 2007, 01:11 AM~9424027-->
> 
> 
> 
> HEY  Knightstalker I USED ONE OF YOUR PIC'S!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hopemwear_@Dec 11 2007, 01:14 AM~9424036
> *OK BETTER SMALLER......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *



   :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 12 2007, 08:48 AM~9433921
> *pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:
> *


  :dunno: :ugh: 

I forgot how to post pics....... Yeah that's it!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 12 2007, 01:01 PM~9436039
> *     :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Beanerking1

hey guys howz it going?? i don't know if the message was passed on but we are having a car show this weekend and street life is more than welcomed for it. we are a small club and this being our first real show we couldn't do much but its a start you know. sorry for the short nitice if you didn't now already.


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Dec 12 2007, 01:02 PM~9436053
> *  :dunno:  :ugh:
> 
> I forgot how to post pics....... Yeah that's it!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## 155/80/13

you guys still selling them one shirts that had a couple of streetlifes cars on them? and that one that had the wanted ad?


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 18 2007, 01:52 PM~9477342
> *
> *


No product list on your website, you got one available online?


----------



## ICED BOXX

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Dec 19 2007, 08:52 AM~9483449
> *No product list on your website, you got one available online?
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Dec 19 2007, 09:59 AM~9483490
> *:twak:
> *


:dunno: Do you have one? Post it up! I need good "real" parts though! :uh:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY+Dec 18 2007, 02:46 PM~9478200-->
> 
> 
> 
> you guys still selling them one shirts that had a couple of streetlifes cars on them? and that one that had the wanted ad?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we are. PM me what you want and the sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Latin [email protected] 19 2007, 08:52 AM~9483449
> *No product list on your website, you got one available online?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but just let me know what you need and I'll take care of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2007, 08:59 AM~9483490
> *:twak:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Latin Thug_@Dec 19 2007, 09:15 AM~9483580
> *:dunno:  Do you have one?  Post it up!  I need good "real" parts though!  :uh:
> *


 All of our parts are real and good....


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Dec 19 2007, 01:52 PM~9484847-->
> 
> 
> 
> No, but just let me know what you need and I'll take care of it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JEN IN PHX_@Dec 19 2007, 01:52 PM~9484847
> *All of our parts are real and good....
> *


I knew yours are, but that cat wants to sell me hand-me-downs for full price plus tax! :uh:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Dec 19 2007, 01:06 PM~9484960
> *:cheesy:
> I knew yours are, but that cat wants to sell me hand-me-downs for full price plus tax!  :uh:
> *


Who??? :0


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81+Dec 19 2007, 09:59 AM~9483490-->
> 
> 
> 
> :twak:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JEN IN [email protected] 19 2007, 01:52 PM~9484847
> * :wave: *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^
> l
> l
> l
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JEN IN PHX_@Dec 19 2007, 02:08 PM~9484985
> *Who???  :0
> *


That cat up there that you waved too. He shisty little fella. :angry:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Dec 19 2007, 01:38 PM~9485196
> *^
> l
> l
> l
> That cat up there that you waved too.  He shisty little fella.  :angry:
> *


Hmmm....he's bought parts from us and is also a fellow member of the Big M.....we've never had a problem.


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 19 2007, 02:39 PM~9485206
> *Hmmm....he's bought parts from us and is also a fellow member of the Big M.....we've never had a problem.
> 
> *


Oh....you dont know him to well! I go to him for parts and he says come back in a couple of days. I go back and his car is on the lift and trunk is open and the parts that he hands me are all armor all'd all up. I'm like "dude...did you just pull these from your trunk?" and he's like "nah man" 

The next week I see him he gots all new chorme stuff on his car. I'm like dude!???!!!???

:uh: You cant trust these back ally "salesmen" :uh:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Dec 19 2007, 01:49 PM~9485274
> *Oh....you dont know him to well!  I go to him for parts and he says come back in a couple of days.  I go back and his car is on the lift and trunk is open and the parts that he hands me are all armor all'd all up.  I'm like "dude...did you just pull these from your trunk?"  and he's like "nah man"
> 
> The next week I see him he gots all new chorme stuff on his car.  I'm like dude!???!!!???
> 
> :uh: You cant trust these back ally "salesmen"  :uh:
> *


If you have an issue with Primo, then please take it up with him personally or thru PM's not on our topic. Sorry to sound insensitive.....but.....What can I help you with? :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 19 2007, 01:57 PM~9485323
> *If you have an issue with Primo, then please take it up with him personally or thru PM's not on our topic.  Sorry to sound insensitive.....but.....What can I help you with? :biggrin:
> *


x2 no personal issues in this topic!!

Jen you making green chicken chili tonight?? :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Dec 19 2007, 02:57 PM~9485323-->
> 
> 
> 
> If you have an issue with Primo, then please take it up with him personally or thru PM's not on our topic.  Sorry to sound insensitive.....but.....What can I help you with? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I might give him a piece of my mind :angry:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Dec 19 2007, 03:14 PM~9485412
> *x2 no personal issues in this topic!!*


It wasnt until she brought it up :0 I was all calm and shit and now bringing the emotions all up makes me go and take my gun out the pawn shop 


:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Dec 19 2007, 02:14 PM~9485412-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2 no personal issues in this topic!!
> 
> Jen you making green chicken chili tonight?? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOPE!! The maid will have dinner ready by the time I get home tonight. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Latin Thug_@Dec 19 2007, 02:19 PM~9485442
> *Yeah I might give him a piece of my mind  :angry:
> It wasnt until she brought it up  :0  I was all calm and shit and now bringing the emotions all up makes me go and take my gun out the pawn shop
> :biggrin:
> *


You're that one freakfest window shopper he was talkin about????


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 19 2007, 02:24 PM~9485488
> *NOPE!!  The maid will have dinner ready by the time I get home tonight. :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Dec 19 2007, 03:24 PM~9485488-->
> 
> 
> 
> You're that one freakfest window shopper he was talkin about????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep thats me  It beats being an Industrial door to door tampon salesmen
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Dec 19 2007, 03:43 PM~9485628
> *:0  :0
> *


x2....if that's how ya'll roll, then where can I sign up? I got 20....can I get a shirt and a complementary hat? :cheesy:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Dec 19 2007, 03:04 PM~9485731
> *Yep thats me    It beats being an Industrial door to door tampon salesmen
> x2....if that's how ya'll roll, then where can I sign up?  I got 20....can I get a shirt and a complementary hat?  :cheesy:
> *


We dont take foodstamps....anymore! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 19 2007, 04:09 PM~9485769
> *We dont take foodstamps....anymore! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Anymore......WTF! :0 When did I miss that  

It's all good....I think its time for a car wash :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 7 2007, 12:44 PM~9397774
> *I loved the annodized parts too!  I can't decide which color I like the best!  I'll take some pics this weekend and post them up.
> *



I'll snap some pics of the set up I got and will post up this weekend!!!


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Dec 6 2007, 05:33 PM~9391539
> *:0  nice pic's
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 19 2007, 03:09 PM~9485769
> *We dont take foodstamps....anymore! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


just bridge cards huh? tell the big cracker to call me,, please


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 21 2007, 06:58 AM~9499973
> *just bridge cards huh? tell the big cracker to call me,, please
> *


Will do. Merry Christmas to all of you, from all of us! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

yeah you got that right :biggrin: :0


----------



## brayz

CAN U Pm ME THE PRICE FOR A G BODY WRAP AND A PISTON PUMP :biggrin:


----------



## toons

:wave:


----------



## zc_delacruz

> _Originally posted by brayz_@Dec 22 2007, 11:15 AM~9508418
> *CAN U Pm ME THE PRICE FOR A G BODY WRAP AND A PISTON PUMP :biggrin:
> *



YEAH I wanna know the price for a G body wrap too!! Oh yeah is it possible for you to supply the core frame??


----------



## leomajestics

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 21 2007, 07:28 AM~9500047
> *Will do.  Merry Christmas to all of you, from all of us! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## azmobn06

will post pics of my set up later tonight mocked up for now just to show the annodized parts and chrome accessories :biggrin:   






rechargeable batteries charging


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 22 2007, 09:37 PM~9511492
> *will post pics of my set up later tonight mocked up for now just to show the annodized parts and chrome accessories :biggrin:
> rechargeable batteries charging
> *


----------



## beanerman

:wave: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## 250/604

Happy Holidays Streetlife from Canada :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 23 2007, 01:18 PM~9514865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I knew you'd like it!! :biggrin:


----------



## Riding Low

That madda fukka looks bad!!! I'ma have to call you peeps a call!


----------



## Beanerking1

hell yea that shit looks bad ass!!!! :biggrin: i can't wait till i get my shit real soon, i'll be there in a few weeks.  



> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 23 2007, 01:19 PM~9514871
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 23 2007, 02:19 PM~9514871
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That Shit looks hot!!! Happy Holidays to everyone at Street Life!!!


----------



## azmobn06

Glad everyone liked that set up. Street life will also do the install in the near future, will also post progress pics, right now the Caddy is in Vicious' hands. Hopefully It'll make it's debut at the March Show here in Phoenix


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 24 2007, 01:47 PM~9522076
> *Glad everyone liked that set up. Street life will also do the install in the near future, will also post progress pics, right now the Caddy is in Vicious' hands. Hopefully It'll make it's debut at the March Show here in Phoenix
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO THE WHOLE STREET LIFE CREW


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 25 2007, 09:38 AM~9527014
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS TO THE WHOLE STREET LIFE CREW
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


----------



## Latin Thug

:wave:


----------



## Knightstalker

TTT


----------



## DeeLoc

:wave:


----------



## DeeLoc

:werd:


----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## Beanerking1

T T T


----------



## azmobn06

Im looking for a radiator overflow can and windshield washer can for an 82 Coupe DeVille. If any body has them please pm me.


Thanks


----------



## theloyaltyones

T T T


----------



## azmobn06

Sneek peeks!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

looking good homie keep the pics coming. :biggrin:


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Dec 31 2007, 02:30 PM~9573063
> *looking good homie keep the pics coming. :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY NEW YEAR S L H!


----------



## magicmike

my income tax money might go with a set up from streetlife


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@Dec 31 2007, 02:58 PM~9574610
> *my income tax money might go with a set up from streetlife
> *


oh jess! :biggrin: 
me too. i already spoke to Todd and we got that shit all settup already just waiting on the acountant to give me my shit!!!  
4 pump show setup!!! :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

iv seen nothing but top notch work here! much respect  :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlass_rider

*Happy New Year to my street life family*


----------



## MR JOKER

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## fesboogie

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## REDS*NM

hey street life do u guys have any adex dump valves in just the regular duty and if u do how much?????????????/


----------



## Texaswayz

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin:


----------



## CADDY82DEVILLE

:cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## trespatines

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Jan 2 2008, 11:52 PM~9594235
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that motherfucker looks real good ,is that a single gate or double,how many batt?


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Jan 2 2008, 11:52 PM~9594235
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin:


----------



## toons

:thumbsup:


----------



## compita

> _Originally posted by trespatines_@Jan 3 2008, 02:20 PM~9597626
> *that motherfucker looks real good ,is that a single gate or double,how many batt?
> *


single, with 9 batteries. pretty 

car. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

T T T for STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## trespatines

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 3 2008, 07:27 PM~9600223
> *single, with 9 batteries. pretty
> 
> car. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> T T T for STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


post pics of that nice set up TODO ORO. 
and the engine bay


----------



## trespatines

> _Originally posted by trespatines_@Jan 3 2008, 08:23 PM~9600693
> *post pics of that nice set up TODO ORO.
> and the engine bay
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Jan 3 2008, 12:52 AM~9594235
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by trespatines_@Jan 3 2008, 09:23 PM~9600693
> *post pics of that nice set up TODO ORO.
> and the engine bay
> *


x2


----------



## JEN IN PHX

Another great start for a New Year! Street Life & the Dream Team doin it even bigger in 08!


----------



## toons

i love this moda fu#*r


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 4 2008, 05:25 PM~9608512
> *Another great start for a New Year!  Street Life & the Dream Team doin it even bigger in 08!
> *


*MIKES CUTLASS CAME OUT NICE !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 












JUST FOR YOU STREET LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492

Even the "I" know who has the Best Hydraulic shit "STREETLIFE"... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Jan 4 2008, 09:34 PM~9609868
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST FOR YOU STREET LIFE :biggrin:
> *


  pic!!! Still servin'!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*+Jan 4 2008, 07:44 PM~9609465-->
> 
> 
> 
> *MIKES CUTLASS CAME OUT NICE !!  *  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2008, 08:34 PM~9609868
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST FOR YOU STREET LIFE :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love this pic!! THANKS!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-C-LO9492_@Jan 4 2008, 09:34 PM~9610447
> *Even the "I" know who has the Best Hydraulic shit "STREETLIFE"... :biggrin:
> *


 Never a doubt in my mind!


----------



## SIK_9D1

What up Jen! How was the trip back Home? Stef says hi!
T


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 5 2008, 10:41 AM~9613597
> *What up Jen! How was the trip back Home? Stef says hi!
> T
> *


It was good! It was so nice to meet you guys and look forward to March! Tell Stef I'm on the way to the shop to play cars! :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## KIKOUNO

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jan 4 2008, 06:34 PM~9609018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love this moda fu#*r
> *


thas a bad ass 61 :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jan 5 2008, 05:54 PM~9615606
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



no set up pics :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## cutlass_rider

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jan 5 2008, 04:54 PM~9615606
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Street life yall did it with that...yall going to make rob a bank j/k :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6show4

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 7 2008, 08:39 PM~9635728
> *
> *



:worship: wow that was some bad ass shit :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

I have some more pics & vids to post, I've just been sick. If I'm up to it tonight, I'll take the time to do it!


----------



## 6show4

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2008, 04:06 PM~9641812
> *I have some more pics & vids to post, I've just been sick.  If I'm up to it tonight, I'll take the time to do it!
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## C-LO9492

Jen I hope you get better, being sick sucks big time....


----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## RAGTOPROY

How much for a set of mini coils to run inside of my 4 1/2 tons Street Life?


----------



## DREAM ON

:0 

:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Jan 10 2008, 11:17 PM~9664980
> *:0
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Another great pic!! Thanks!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 11 2008, 07:09 AM~9666253
> *Another great pic!!  Thanks!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 7 2008, 10:39 PM~9635728
> *
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Latin Thug

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich

street life equipped,,big spikes single pump

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dduP7gNKHRg


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 14 2008, 10:16 PM~9697200
> *street life equipped,,big spikes single pump
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dduP7gNKHRg
> *


damn street life working, can't wait to get my setup next week!!! :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 14 2008, 11:16 PM~9697200
> *street life equipped,,big spikes single pump
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dduP7gNKHRg
> *


 :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

whats up street life


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 15 2008, 08:41 PM~9705289
> *whats up street life
> *


Hi Jimmy! I heard you talk to my Pops on New Years! That's cool. You coming out for the March Show??


----------



## showandgo

hell yeah thats my pops too, and we are trying to see whats up, if we do come we are just coming probably not any cars but who knows


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 15 2008, 09:06 PM~9705564
> *hell yeah thats my pops too, and we are trying to see whats up, if we do come we are just coming probably not any cars but who knows
> *


tickets are pretty reasonable nowadays, I got round trip flight to the d for about $200. You're more than welcome to stay at my crib if need be. (well if I'm not homeless by then :biggrin: )


----------



## showandgo

lol where do you get your tickets and is that non stop because i dont transfer well :uh:


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 16 2008, 07:04 AM~9708006
> *tickets are pretty reasonable nowadays, I got round trip flight to the d for about $200. You're more than welcome to stay at my crib if need be. (well if I'm not homeless by then :biggrin: )
> *


Ryan for a round trip? that pretty cheap!! maybe ill go just for shits and giggles!! LOL


----------



## TRUDAWG

yea round trip and those are non-stop flights, and they were on cheaptickets.com


----------



## showandgo

well did you book me tickets then fool :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

WHAT'S UP STREET LIFE I'M SURE YOU GUY'S SEEN SOME OF MY WORK DESING'S ON PICS. JUST LET YOU GUY'S KNOW IF YOU NEED POSTER'S DONE LET ME KNOW
THE SIZE IS 20x3O. AND I WILL SHIP THEM OUT THERE!!.  THANK'S :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Jan 17 2008, 01:25 AM~9716855
> *WHAT'S UP STREET LIFE I'M SURE YOU GUY'S SEEN SOME OF MY WORK DESING'S ON PICS. JUST LET YOU GUY'S KNOW IF YOU NEED POSTER'S DONE LET ME KNOW
> THE SIZE IS 20x3O. AND I WILL SHIP THEM OUT THERE!!.   THANK'S  :biggrin:
> *


Yes, we'll definitely be contacting you soon! I've got some idea's I'd like to incorporate with your work. I'll be in touch and thank you!!!




JIMMY......how bout you, Tommy & your Pops come down in April for Glendales 10th Anniversary party I'm planning???? :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 17 2008, 07:23 AM~9717451
> *Yes, we'll definitely be contacting you soon! I've got some idea's I'd like to incorporate with your work.  I'll be in touch and thank you!!!
> JIMMY......how bout you, Tommy & your Pops come down in April for Glendales 10th Anniversary party I'm planning????  :biggrin:
> *



Thank's  that sounds great!!!


----------



## espinoza surfaces




----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 17 2008, 07:23 AM~9717451
> *Yes, we'll definitely be contacting you soon! I've got some idea's I'd like to incorporate with your work.  I'll be in touch and thank you!!!
> JIMMY......how bout you, Tommy & your Pops come down in April for Glendales 10th Anniversary party I'm planning????  :biggrin:
> *


you paying, shit i aint got money like you :biggrin: i thought it was going to be the same weekend as the lowrider show


----------



## toons




----------



## TRUDAWG

ttt


----------



## L-Dogg LoLo

what's up streetlife :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug

:wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by L-Dogg LoLo+Jan 22 2008, 01:11 PM~9756078-->
> 
> 
> 
> what's up streetlife  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey you! Ray left you a message last week. Your order will be shipped Thursday.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Latin Thug_@Jan 22 2008, 01:47 PM~9756367
> *:wave:
> *


Hey! Sorry to hear the news.....I have some connections in TX, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 22 2008, 05:55 PM~9757746
> *Hey!  Sorry to hear the news.....I have some connections in TX, I'll see what I can do.
> *


Yeah, me too, but its all good. Good looking out, i'll get my resume ready :thumbsup:


----------



## leomajestics




----------



## Spanky

INDIVIDUALS C.C.-OK 10TH ANNUAL PICNIC


----------



## DREAM ON

WHAT'S UP STREET LIFE!!!  













DOING THE THAM THANG!!


----------



## big nuts

what's up my ******


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Jan 25 2008, 03:23 AM~9779777
> *WHAT'S UP STREET LIFE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOING THE THAM THANG!!
> *


Nice pic!!! Whutz Good Street Life!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by big nuts+Jan 27 2008, 09:24 AM~9794804-->
> 
> 
> 
> what's up my ******
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: Hey you! :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fesboogie_@Jan 27 2008, 09:35 AM~9794861
> *Nice pic!!! Whutz Good Street Life!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

can wait to finish these cars for these ball players so i can get back to hopping


----------



## showandgo

lets see cracker :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 30 2008, 12:32 AM~9819374
> *can wait to finish these cars for these ball players so i can get back to hopping
> *


wuz up todd :wave: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 29 2008, 11:32 PM~9819374
> *can wait to finish these cars for these ball players so i can get back to hopping
> *



I'm coming for that chrome this saturday!! :0


----------



## big nuts

:wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 30 2008, 07:29 PM~9826776
> *:wave:
> *


kiss ass!!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## toons

:wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ICED BOXX

SUP STREETLIFE C YOU IN A MONTH


----------



## cutlass_rider

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 29 2008, 11:32 PM~9819374
> *can wait to finish these cars for these ball players so i can get back to hopping
> *


good..because i feeling like i lost my best friend :biggrin:


----------



## L-Dogg LoLo

Can i get the tracking # for my order please


----------



## DREAM ON

WHAT'S GOING ONN STREET LIFE  












DOING SOME MORE GRAPHICS!!


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 31 2008, 04:16 PM~9833828
> *Todd knows,and I understand the shop is busy,So I just went to Franks Hydraulics instead.......Just disappointed cuz I drove from Mesa to get that street life service and didnt get it......
> *


well sorry u feel that way i try to please every one but i am human and u can talk shit if you want its all good good luck with your arms


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

> _Originally posted by L-Dogg LoLo_@Feb 1 2008, 09:19 PM~9845905
> *Can i get the tracking # for my order please
> *


call my cell monday about 10:30 I got you and I got your dump Friday


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 2 2008, 07:49 PM~9851451
> *well sorry u feel that way i try to please every one but i am human and u can talk shit if you want its all good good luck with your arms
> *


No one's talkin'shit,I just stated a fact..there's a difference.......I'll still go to street life "first" for a part I need, and if you cant supply it (for any reason),I'll go to some one else......"supply and demand" thats all it is Todd........


----------



## SIK_9D1

Waz up Jen :wave: I don't think Stef is gonna make it next month.  
Whats crakin Todd!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 30 2008, 12:32 AM~9819374
> *can wait to finish these cars for these ball players so i can get back to hopping
> *


What psi rating are your hoses? I need some #6s that can last on a single pump piston. A lot of people tell me prohopperand reds hoses will break at the ends if I put them on a hopper. What are you guys using? ...if u dont mind me asking? trying to get big inches not just the high 50s


----------



## big nuts




----------



## compita

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 4 2008, 07:55 PM~9865407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT IT DO SPIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 4 2008, 02:43 PM~9862943
> *What psi rating are your hoses? I need some #6s that can last on a single pump piston. A lot of people tell me prohopperand reds hoses will break at the ends if I put them on a hopper.  What are you guys using? ...if u dont mind me asking? trying to get big inches not just the high 50s
> *


my hoses are 2 wire i also you go too #8 hoses you will have better performance


----------



## 250/604

todd its matt give me a call playa :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 5 2008, 01:12 AM~9867705
> *my hoses are 2 wire i also you go too #8 hoses you will have better performance
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 5 2008, 01:12 AM~9867705
> *my hoses are 2 wire i also you go too #8 hoses you will have better performance
> *


Just curious, what do you think would work better in my 64. Y'd under the hood or Y'd in the trunk? You can PM me if u dont wanna give away too many secrets  
my set up:
12 batts running at 96v to the front. (was thinkin about adding one more to the front) Single piston-#10 G force head-1' block, 4 1/2 ton MBQs with mini coils inside, extended trailing arms, 14-24 inch telescopics in the rear, super duty adex ,3/4 fittings and check valve, caprice spindle set up with pockets dropped in my lower arms. Think it would work better if I Y'd it in the trunk and ran #8 hoses to the front cylinders?


----------



## espinoza surfaces




----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## azrdr

Are you guys open? I need some o-rings badly? I'm calling but no one is answering.

Bobby


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


----------



## big ray

FOR SALE!!
1964 chevy impala conv.









CALL 602-242-3811 FOR PRICE AND MORE INFO!!
(OH YEAH IT IS A SINGLE PUMP) :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Feb 11 2008, 11:59 PM~9922079
> *FOR SALE!!
> 1964 chevy impala conv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CALL 602-242-3811 FOR PRICE AND MORE INFO!!
> (OH YEAH IT IS A SINGLE PUMP) :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## zc_delacruz

How much is your guys's Anodized set?? I seen pics of that shitz TIGHT!!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 5 2008, 12:12 AM~9867705
> *my hoses are 2 wire i also you go too #8 hoses you will have better performance
> *



*hows thangs Todd,.. how u been homie?
:wave: :wave: :wave: *


----------



## cutlass_rider

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Feb 11 2008, 11:59 PM~9922079
> *FOR SALE!!
> 1964 chevy impala conv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CALL 602-242-3811 FOR PRICE AND MORE INFO!!
> (OH YEAH IT IS A SINGLE PUMP) :biggrin:
> *


if it was a tray i would be cashin in food stamp and all :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows

uffin:


----------



## toons

:0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

*VOTE FOR THE HOMIE DIRTYSANCHEZ423

IN THE ADEX GIVE AWAY*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391915

IF NOT ME HIT UP SUBURBAN SWINGIN HE'S IN THERE TOO.


----------



## hoodstar

THANKS FOR THE INFO! post some pics up soon!


----------



## MonteLoko87

:biggrin:


----------



## ICED BOXX




----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## dougy83

streetlife good luck in ur hometown represent :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

Bump for da homies at Street Life!!!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

WHATS UP HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## kandy-kutty87

Does Street Life do hydros on uni bodys as well or just traditional lowriders?


----------



## stevie d

todd did the damm thing in la this weekend with the 64 :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces




----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 10 2008, 07:37 PM~10137552
> *todd did the damm thing in la this weekend with the 64  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: And you know this man!!!

Hi! Tell Amy it was nice to visit with her and we'll be seeing you soon! :wave: :wave:


----------



## stevie d

will do jen whens the show in el paso todd was talking about


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 21 2008, 01:01 PM~9994878
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by stevie d+Mar 11 2008, 06:26 PM~10145502-->
> 
> 
> 
> will do jen whens the show in el paso todd was talking about
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure exactly. I'll look into it. We are planning to go to a show in New Mexico in May and of course San Bernadino. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Mar 12 2008, 11:07 AM~10151443
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ICED BOXX

:biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 12 2008, 12:09 PM~10151765
> *Not sure exactly. I'll look into it.  We are planning to go to a show in New Mexico in May and of course San Bernadino. :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


not sure about san bernandino but i rekon were deffo gunna do new mexico as its close lol


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 12 2008, 04:46 PM~10153506
> *not sure about san bernandino but i rekon were deffo gunna do new mexico as its close lol
> *


Cool! See you guys soon!


----------



## chevyman

:biggrin: :biggrin: GO HEAD TOOD I C YA HOMIE


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63




----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## Pinky Bitches

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## Paul K




----------



## 99linkers

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 4 2008, 07:55 PM~9865407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick asssss cuttty 1 of my fav!!!


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

SUP HOMIES


----------



## DREAM ON

this pic was taken last sunday at koolaid's hop!!!!! :0 











that's right!!!!


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> Goodmorning


----------



## lboogie

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## Big Worm

Post some pics of the cars lifted at STREETLIFE .


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Mar 16 2008, 09:02 AM~10178846
> *this pic was taken last sunday at koolaid's hop!!!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's right!!!!
> *


So you all busted that ass? :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 12 2008, 12:09 PM~10151765
> *Not sure exactly. I'll look into it.  We are planning to go to a show in New Mexico in May and of course San Bernadino. :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


hope to see u guys in nm im like 80 miles away see u guys there :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar

I HEARD YOU GUYS MIGHT BE HAVEING A HOP AT FIREBIRD?


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Mar 16 2008, 09:21 PM~10184214-->
> 
> 
> 
> So you all busted that ass? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already know! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2008, 12:59 PM~10188698
> *hope to see u guys in nm im like 80 miles away see u guys there :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll be there!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoodstar_@Mar 17 2008, 05:43 PM~10190966
> *I HEARD YOU GUYS MIGHT BE HAVEING A HOP AT FIREBIRD?
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TRUDAWG

BaBump


----------



## MARINATE

GOOD LOOKING OUT ON MY SETUP GUEDO


----------



## showandgo

would like to say thanks again to todd on the great news he gave me today, cant wait. a true brother and business man there. thanks again


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 19 2008, 04:13 PM~10208301
> *would like to say thanks again to todd on the great news he gave me today, cant wait. a true brother and business man there. thanks again
> *


well whats the great news??? :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

i just saved thousands on my car insurance :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

jimmy did you have my comment deleted??? :angry:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 20 2008, 05:12 PM~10217352
> *i just saved thousands on my car insurance :cheesy:
> *


I switched to Geico too! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 20 2008, 07:52 PM~10218441
> *jimmy did you have my comment deleted??? :angry:
> *


which comment?
and jen did my parts go out?


----------



## toons

110 inches and coming down


----------



## RedDog

03/22/08


----------



## MARINATE

:0


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 26 2008, 07:15 PM~10263648
> *03/22/08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bthang64

:


> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 27 2008, 12:19 AM~10265297
> *:thumbsup:
> *


that's my boy!!! getn down n a realway


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Lookin Good . Like that rear axle kicked back , and still have power . :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

sup homie's..wut's crack'n :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

YOUR ALL :werd: :roflmao:


----------



## Paul K




----------



## RAGTOPROY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_ZvDI7XGFU
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## iHopp




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

GOODMORNING :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by iHopp_@Apr 4 2008, 08:49 PM~10338895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anymore info on the hop? :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

ttt


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:biggrin:


----------



## big ray

:biggrin: :biggrin: 








TTMFT


----------



## big ray




----------



## big ray




----------



## Pinky Bitches

nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 9 2008, 01:07 AM~10370365
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTMFT
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIG D

Hey!! I took those pics :0


----------



## leomajestics




----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Apr 10 2008, 11:51 AM~10381457
> *
> *


CHECK YOU OUT LAST NIGHT HOMIE


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 10 2008, 12:09 PM~10381594
> *CHECK YOU OUT LAST NIGHT HOMIE
> 
> 
> *


----------



## allcoupedup

Homie you're crushin that bumper! Nice!


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@Apr 9 2008, 06:13 PM~10376450
> *Hey!!  I took those pics :0
> *


 :biggrin: yup!!,and i stole them..haha!!...what up homie


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Apr 10 2008, 10:51 AM~10381457
> *
> *


what up Leo!!!...i see you crushin that bumper homie!!...aawww shit!!see you in sanberdu if you go dawg!!


----------



## leomajestics

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 11 2008, 08:10 PM~10395229
> *what up Leo!!!...i see you crushin that bumper homie!!...aawww shit!!see you in sanberdu if you go dawg!!
> *


count on me their :biggrin:


----------



## BIG D

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 11 2008, 08:08 PM~10395211
> *:biggrin: yup!!,and i stole them..haha!!...what up homie
> *


It's all good :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Chris




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*whats up Todd, looked good this weekend bro! :biggrin: :thumbsup: *


----------



## cutlass_rider

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 9 2008, 01:07 AM~10370365
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTMFT
> *


what's up everybody.....and ray i want to see that in person when i come out there :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

LEO REPPIN STREETLIFE


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

WHATS GOOD HOMIES


----------



## hoppers602

TTT for the FAM


----------



## Cadillac Chris

WHAT UP STREET LIFE


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

*GOODMORINING HOMIES*


----------



## lboogie

:wave:


----------



## stevie d

sup streetlife


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 9 2008, 02:14 AM~10370373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## leomajestics




----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 2 2008, 01:43 PM~10560318
> *
> *


 :wave: SUP JEN


----------



## purpl7duece

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 9 2008, 01:07 AM~10370365
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTMFT
> *


DAMMN!!! TTT


----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## leomajestics

:biggrin:


----------



## magicmike

to thye top


----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog

*KING OF THE STREETS*
Todd Flowmaster Ad in the new LRM


----------



## showandgo

bad ass pic, congrats


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by RedDog+May 15 2008, 09:56 PM~10667154-->
> 
> 
> 
> *KING OF THE STREETS*
> Todd Flowmaster Ad in the new LRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You beat me to it! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-showandgo_@May 16 2008, 05:33 AM~10669042
> *bad ass pic, congrats
> *


----------



## brn2ridelo

how much for a basic whammy pump setup 
nothing fancy just front n back 6 batt


----------



## brn2ridelo

uffin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 15 2008, 10:56 PM~10667154
> *KING OF THE STREETS
> Todd Flowmaster Ad in the new LRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good i picked up a copy tonight and i never buy LRM lol plus they did a story on a homie of mine that died :biggrin:


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 26 2008, 10:15 PM~10263648
> *03/22/08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 15 2008, 09:56 PM~10667154
> *KING OF THE STREETS
> Todd Flowmaster Ad in the new LRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 18 2008, 08:03 PM~10682351
> *Congrats!!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *



a big X2 on that one :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 21 2008, 12:55 PM~10704613
> *:biggrin:
> *


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEN!*


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 22 2008, 06:27 AM~10710934
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEN!
> *


Thank you, Mr. Sanchez!


----------



## soloco

who is all comin up to Utah on the 8th? How many cars


----------



## The BIG M Biker

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 22 2008, 06:27 AM~10710934
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEN!
> *


*X2 Have a great day!* :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619`

:thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@May 22 2008, 02:06 PM~10713814
> *X2 Have a great day! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks!


----------



## stevie d

happy bd jen :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 22 2008, 03:26 PM~10714391
> *happy bd jen  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 22 2008, 08:42 AM~10711249
> *Thank you, Mr. Sanchez!
> *


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 21 2008, 11:55 AM~10704613
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## G-TIMES 559

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 30 2008, 09:43 AM~10771085
> *
> *


SUP JEN, I NEED A COUPLE NEW STREET LIFE STICKERS FOR MY RIDE.  

O YEAH HAPPY LATE B-DAY!!!


----------



## MARINATE

4 SALE PM ME OFFERS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=325802&st=100


----------



## cutlass_rider

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 5 2008, 11:00 PM~10810290
> *4 SALE PM ME OFFERS
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=325802&st=100
> *


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 5 2008, 10:00 PM~10810290
> *4 SALE PM ME OFFERS
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=325802&st=100
> *



:0 :worship: Badass regal... the real one and the model...








I still want that LAC homie...


----------



## big ray

Streetlife Hydraulics has moved to 3306b N. 27th Ave Phx,AZ.85017


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 6 2008, 08:00 PM~10815390
> *Streetlife Hydraulics has moved to 3306b N. 27th Ave Phx,AZ.85017
> *


wuz up big ray


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 5 2008, 11:00 PM~10810290
> *4 SALE PM ME OFFERS
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=325802&st=100
> *


----------



## G-TIMES 559

WERE CAN I GET A GOOD AS COMP. PUMP THAT WOULD MAKE MY 85'REGAL (STREET) SINGLE PUMP DO BIG INCHES @??? I GOT 16' CYLINDERS N BACK AND GET ALL MY LOCK UP...

AND SHOOT SOME PRICES..

I HAVE A PRO HOPPER PISTON PUMP DAT DOESNT DO SHIT...

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :dunno:


----------



## toons

:biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Jun 8 2008, 06:39 PM~10825790
> *WERE CAN I GET A GOOD AS COMP. PUMP THAT WOULD MAKE MY 85'REGAL (STREET) SINGLE PUMP DO BIG INCHES @???  I GOT 16' CYLINDERS N BACK AND GET ALL MY LOCK UP...
> 
> AND SHOOT SOME PRICES..
> 
> I HAVE A PRO HOPPER PISTON PUMP DAT DOESNT DO SHIT...
> 
> :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :dunno:
> *



TTMFT


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Jun 10 2008, 12:48 AM~10836292
> *TTMFT
> 
> 
> *


Just call up to the shop 602-242-3811 ask for Ray or Todd


----------



## big ray

> TTMFT
> 
> 
> [/quote
> pm sent..


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 10 2008, 01:54 PM~10839298
> *Just call up to the shop 602-242-3811 ask for Ray or Todd
> *


----------



## S$L$C$

from utah


----------



## C-LO9492

Hey Todd, just seeing how the crew been doing?? Got any pics of my frame and parts for Carlos of Azle,Tx... Holla back homie


----------



## TRUDAWG

ttt


----------



## big ray




----------



## leomajestics

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

HEY TODD.....IF U SEE THIS PM ME UR CELL # AGAIN..........MY PHONE TOOK A SHIT AND I LOST IT............  

BY THE WAY........CARS ARE LOOKING GOOD............ :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 6 2008, 06:00 PM~10815390
> *Streetlife Hydraulics has moved to 3306b N. 27th Ave Phx,AZ.85017
> *


 :biggrin:are you guys still acting gay over there @ the new shop?jk STREET LIFE


----------



## Eddie-Money

what's up Nene when's you next masterpiece coming out homie.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jun 19 2008, 11:10 PM~10911111
> *:biggrin:are you guys still acting gay over there @ the new shop?jk STREET LIFE
> *


shit I don't even go to the club no more on Sat nights, I hang at the shop, WAAYY more action up there :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## hoodstar

what you guys charging for g-body wraped frames? pm me thanks!


----------



## EASTSIDA

WHATS CRACKING STREETLIFE :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Sep 9 2006, 02:32 PM~6137252
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *











WHATS GOOD MY BROTHERS


----------



## MARINATE

STREETLIFE EQUIPPED!


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 21 2008, 08:36 PM~10922187
> *STREETLIFE EQUIPPED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Put the "other" picture up fool...


----------



## MonteLoko87

:0 t :biggrin: t  t


----------



## rd62rdstr

Todd it was nice meeting with you today. Sorry to hear about your homeboy. Thanks again for the deal on the deep reverse cups. Sal


----------



## espinoza surfaces

WHATS UP TODD! CONGRATS ON THE NEW SHOP :thumbsup: YOU GUYS STILL THINKING ON COMING OUT TO THE MIDWEST THIS YEAR? WERE HAVING A SHOW HERE IN CHICAGO,IF YOU GUYS DO DECIDE TO COME OUT THIS WAY :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## leomajestics

i see u leonard :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412




----------



## hoppers602

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Jun 28 2008, 08:33 PM~10972122
> *i see u leonard :biggrin:<--- No u dont u got ur eyes closed
> *


----------



## rd62rdstr

Hey guys, I was up last Friday and bought the deep reverse cups from you. I have a question regarding the install on my 77 Lincoln Mark V. One of my buddies with a 79, originally welded his powerballs and 12" cylinders to the original reinforced perch. He suffered pinion angle problems and a lot of vibration when lifted. They then redid his setup by welding the powerballs to the top of pieces of c-channel on top of the axle; similar to a cutlass setup. The problem with this setup now is the cylinders enter the spring pocket at an angle and the hole in the trunk floor had to be cut in a 3X6 oval for movement. When he lays it down, the cylinder hits the back of his seat. Another buddy has a 79 with the coil under with 10" cylinders and it is starting to spit out the coil when he does side to side. He added a piece of 3 1/2" inch tubing cut 2" high on the perch and is still having this problem. I originally had my 63 Impala set up coil under and had a lot of side to side sway when driving on the highway. I went to coil over and the ride improved big time. That is why I am thinking of going coil over on the Lincoln. I plan to use 10" cylinders in the rear of the Lincoln. How has anyone else dealt with this problem? Please show any possible pics or give advice. Thanks! Sal


----------



## rd62rdstr

TTT


----------



## espinoza surfaces

updated flier :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## jose cuervo

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Oct 13 2006, 01:29 PM~6363217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I SEEN THIS SET UP AT THE PARKIN LOT OF MOTEL 6 S.D. RITE B 4 D INDOOR SHOW LABOR DAY 07!!!

D SET UP WUS FUCKIN SIIICK!!!

SO WUS THE RIDE!!!

BIG UPS


----------



## hoppers602

> _Originally posted by jose cuervo_@Jul 2 2008, 06:36 PM~11000667
> *I SEEN THIS SET UP AT  THE PARKIN LOT OF MOTEL 6 S.D. RITE B 4 D INDOOR SHOW LABOR DAY  07!!!
> 
> D SET UP WUS FUCKIN SIIICK!!!
> 
> SO WUS THE RIDE!!!
> 
> BIG UPS
> *



Thanks Bro.


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

GOOD MORNING


----------



## true rider

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 3 2008, 09:40 AM~11004689
> *Thanks Bro.
> *


whats up man...


----------



## leomajestics

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jun 30 2008, 03:24 PM~10982926
> *
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## ghettoslick1

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Jul 1 2008, 03:12 AM~10987430
> *Hey guys, I was up last Friday and bought the deep reverse cups from you. I have a question regarding the install on my 77 Lincoln Mark V. One of my buddies with a 79, originally welded his powerballs and 12" cylinders to the original reinforced perch. He suffered pinion angle problems and a lot of vibration when lifted. They then redid his setup by welding the powerballs to the top of pieces of c-channel on top of the axle; similar to a cutlass setup. The problem with this setup now is the cylinders enter the spring pocket at an angle and the hole in the trunk floor had to be cut in a 3X6 oval for movement. When he lays it down, the cylinder hits the back of his seat. Another buddy has a 79 with the coil under with 10" cylinders and it is starting to spit out the coil when he does side to side. He added a piece of 3 1/2" inch tubing cut 2" high on the perch and is still having this problem. I originally had my 63 Impala set up coil under and had a lot of side to side sway when driving on the highway. I went to coil over and the ride improved big time. That is why I am thinking of going coil over on the Lincoln. I plan to use 10" cylinders in the rear of the Lincoln. How has anyone else dealt with this problem?  Please show any possible pics or give advice. Thanks! Sal
> *


everything you said you did you done right sounds like to me whats wrong from my experince is he has the adjustable trailing arms and they are adjusted to far out on the upper arms wich makes your rear roll back when your droped thus making your cylinders pitch forward hitting your seat im gonna pm my number in case you need more help on this homie


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## leomajestics

:wave: :wave: :wave: wud up paisas


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Jul 9 2008, 08:57 PM~11051547
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: wud up paisas
> *


what up!!...heard you broke off them haters out there!!! :biggrin: 
told you it will work!!... :biggrin:


----------



## leomajestics

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 10 2008, 06:27 PM~11059630
> *what up!!...heard you broke off them haters out there!!! :biggrin:
> told you it will work!!... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

*TTMFT :biggrin: *


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

]



















just a thought


----------



## toons




----------



## C-LO9492

Hey Todd and da shop crew, thanks alot for the help friday when I picked my frame up and my truck acting up. We made it home and like we said, I got a hold of some bad gas and it never did it again... Lots off love too StreetLife Customs and will I send the rearend as soon as I get a chance. Thanks again from mi Familia y Los Carnales of Ft. Worth,Tx :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jul 20 2008, 01:56 PM~11133085
> *Hey Todd and da shop crew, thanks alot for the help friday when I picked my frame up and my truck acting up. We made it home and like we said, I got a hold of some bad gas and it never did it again... Lots off love too StreetLife Customs and will I send the rearend as soon as I get a chance. Thanks again from mi Familia y Los Carnales of Ft. Worth,Tx :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No problem homie you know how we du!!!Glad you made it home ok homie....


----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 20 2008, 07:39 PM~11134490
> *No problem homie you know how we du!!!Glad you made it home ok homie....
> *


Yeah homie Thanks and my wife also wanted 2 say Garcias 4 da LOVE Yall have..
Can't wait 2 get my 64 going and I will send you some pics later bro.. StreetLife holding it down... Great work and good people.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jul 20 2008, 09:15 PM~11136012
> *Yeah homie Thanks and my wife also wanted 2 say Garcias 4 da LOVE Yall have..
> Can't wait 2 get my 64 going and I will send you some pics later bro.. StreetLife holding it down... Great work and good people.
> *




:thumbsup: :werd: :yes:


----------



## leomajestics

WTF Pg 6 :biggrin: TTT


----------



## royalts-car-club

black magic is giving me a piston pump,adel, steel block and some trade secreats done to the motor for 960 shipped if you can do better plese let me know running 10 batteries im in p.a


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Aug 5 2008, 03:27 PM~11267226
> *black magic is giving me a piston pump,adel, steel block and some trade secreats done to the motor  for 960 shipped  if you can do better plese let me know running 10 batteries im in p.a
> *


 :uh:


----------



## royalts-car-club

only deltoro and street life


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Aug 5 2008, 03:57 PM~11267494
> *only deltoro and street life
> *


im sure you will find the strretlife and the bm piston will be almost identical


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 5 2008, 04:07 PM~11267625
> *im sure you will find the strretlife and the bm piston will be almost identical
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## royalts-car-club

see simple cooperation i luv it simple answers i wish it was always this simple but infortuanatly sometimes you gotta go through the smart ass comments


----------



## BackBumper559

THIS WEEKEND IN PORTLAND!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmLfXMkGuCE


----------



## Knightstalker

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BackBumper559

FUCK THAT :angry: I WANT A REMACH! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ILL BE SEEING U IN VEGAS 
MY GUY IS IN TRAINING AS WE SPEAK :cheesy: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUMGp8JHbWU


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 5 2008, 06:50 PM~11268593
> *THIS WEEKEND IN PORTLAND!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmLfXMkGuCE
> *


Keepin' it real!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 7 2008, 05:07 PM~11287632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

TTT


----------



## 155/80/13

^^^ thats fuckin gangster


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*hahahahahahahaha,.... im still laughing at Jamal,.... fuckers faster than we all thought!  *


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 19 2008, 06:07 PM~11386495
> *^^^ thats fuckin gangster
> *


----------



## leomajestics

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Chris

:wave:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

:thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 19 2008, 08:08 PM~11387826
> *hahahahahahahaha,.... im still laughing at Jamal,.... fuckers faster than we all thought!
> *


YOU GOT TO WATCH THAT FUCKER THEY BAIT PEOPLE IN WITH HIS BIG ASS ALL THE TIME


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 21 2008, 01:48 PM~11404021
> *YOU GOT TO WATCH THAT FUCKER THEY BAIT PEOPLE IN WITH HIS BIG ASS ALL THE TIME
> *



*thats EXACTLY what they did this time, the Orange cove boys was all " oh man our homie an ex track star blah blah blah"..lol... they thought they had it in the bag,.. then Jamal, aka "Greaselightning" broke em off..lol.. was really good fun though. glad the boys from Orange Cove could be there!*


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 21 2008, 05:43 PM~11406014
> *thats EXACTLY what they did this time, the Orange cove boys was  all " oh man our homie an ex track star blah blah blah"..lol... they thought they had it in the bag,.. then Jamal, aka "Greaselightning"  broke em off..lol.. was really good fun though. glad the boys from Orange Cove could be there!
> *




:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 7 2008, 08:07 PM~11287632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 21 2008, 06:43 PM~11406014
> *thats EXACTLY what they did this time, the Orange cove boys was  all " oh man our homie an ex track star blah blah blah"..lol... they thought they had it in the bag,.. then Jamal, aka "Greaselightning" broke em off..lol.. was really good fun though. glad the boys from Orange Cove could be there!
> *


that wasnt my homeboy :biggrin: found him on the way to portland foo said he knows org like tha back of his hand :0 jk :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 21 2008, 12:48 PM~11404021
> *YOU GOT TO WATCH THAT FUCKER THEY BAIT PEOPLE IN WITH HIS BIG ASS ALL THE TIME
> *


 :yes: :loco:


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 21 2008, 10:39 PM~11408846
> *:yes:  :loco:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: some one lost 100 bucks lol :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Aug 21 2008, 09:49 PM~11408904
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  some one lost 100 bucks lol :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys




----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 19 2008, 02:51 PM~11384398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> *


Like the sign


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS   GAVILAN STILL WORKING AT STREET LIFE


----------



## big ray

STREETLIFE CREW on the road ..Todd,Nene,Spike and Roman going to Ohio to deliver Defensive player Levi Jones's(BENGALS) 1963 Impala..
















you guys have a safe trip and have fun at the game on sunday!!


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 26 2008, 10:05 AM~11705149
> *STREETLIFE CREW on the road ..Todd,Nene,Spike and Roman going to Ohio to deliver Defensive player Levi Jones's(BENGALS) 1963 Impala..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you guys have a safe trip and have fun at the game on sunday!!
> *


they came through Tulsa and didn't stop?  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## trespatines

THANKS JEN FOR TAKING CARE OF BUSS.   :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

TTT


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jun 11 2008, 06:32 PM~10849102
> *from utah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey street life did you guys paint the caprice in the pic


----------



## leomajestics

wud up paisas and 1 guero :biggrin:


----------



## worldwidesetup

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Oct 1 2008, 07:48 PM~11755027
> *hey street life did you guys paint the caprice in the pic
> *


NICE JOB


----------



## Cadillac Chris

:wave: WHAT UP STREETLIFE


----------



## Knightstalker

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

TODD YOU GOING TO SEMA??


----------



## TRUDAWG

:biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

see yall in vegas have a safe trip


----------



## JEN IN PHX

:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin:


----------



## W H A T

GAVILAN COME OUT COME OUT WERE EVER YOU ARE


----------



## W H A T

COME OUT COME OUT


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

thanks :biggrin: 
black sun 08


----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## big ray

EL PATRON ON MY NAME IS EARLL
http://www.nbc.com/My_Name_Is_Earl/video/e...d=783323/plt=lf
:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 24 2008, 02:32 PM~11964077
> *EL PATRON ON MY NAME IS EARLL
> http://www.nbc.com/My_Name_Is_Earl/video/e...d=783323/plt=lf
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## Hellraizer

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 9 2008, 04:14 AM~10370373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr. 412

:thumbsdown: yeah but what's up with that ???? :thumbsdown:


----------



## DeeLoc

El Patron at Mesa Art Show


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 26 2008, 10:47 AM~11975570
> *El Patron at Mesa Art Show
> *


one of my favorite '61's... Big ups to Todd and Street Life on this one...


----------



## DeeLoc

:biggrin: 

yeah, it rarely never hits the bumper and that day that ish was hitting hard!


----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## toons

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 26 2008, 09:47 AM~11975570
> *El Patron at Mesa Art Show
> *


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by big ray+Oct 24 2008, 02:32 PM~11964077-->
> 
> 
> 
> EL PATRON ON MY NAME IS EARLL
> http://www.nbc.com/My_Name_Is_Earl/video/e...d=783323/plt=lf
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DeeLoc_@Oct 26 2008, 10:47 AM~11975570
> *El Patron at Mesa Art Show
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Chris

:thumbsup:


----------



## WORLD CLASS

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

:biggrin:


----------



## compita

happy b-day ''huero''.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## trespatines

:biggrin:


----------



## leomajestics

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## StreetFame

StreetLife Hydraulics coming to the 505! hno:


----------



## showandgo

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

Sup Ray and Todd!

Let me know when I can pick up my chrome


----------



## fesboogie

TTT


----------



## leomajestics

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Cadillac Chris

WHAT UP 
STREET LIFE


----------



## Southside01

todd :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 1 2008, 03:36 PM~12303972
> *StreetLife Hydraulics coming to the 505! hno:
> *









StreetLife IN the 505... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 24 2008, 08:47 AM~12515537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> StreetLife IN the 505... :0 :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs

Wassup Todd, I just finished a video install and snapped a quick pic while watchin Rollin #11 just to show how Street Life rolls......"Smashin on the Bumper!" :0


----------



## genuine

Sup


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by genuine_@Dec 26 2008, 11:06 PM~12534739
> *Sup
> *





:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider

what up street life


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 13 2007, 12:11 AM~7467302
> *Some more for Ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Caddy is done by the hommie Jesse. The clown in the corner :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can u guys get any of that purple battery cables


----------



## genuine

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 28 2008, 01:03 AM~12542193
> *can u guys get any of that purple battery cables
> *


Give me a call on Monday on my cell 602 400-1844 ask for Carlos. Or you can call the shop phone 602-242-3811.


----------



## CADILLACJON




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## toons

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YglETZvhpQ


----------



## 87CADDY

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Chris

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hoodstar

T T T


----------



## genuine




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 1 2008, 03:36 PM~12303972
> *StreetLife Hydraulics coming to the 505! hno:
> *


IM GONNA GET ONE SOON OSCAR, IM GONNA TAKE IT TO TODD HAVE HIM DO HIS MAGIC....VANDERSLICE WILL PAINT IT....*AND JUANITA IS GONNA HOP IT...I PUT THAT ON MY KIDS SON...SHE WANTS TO BATTLE FOOLS, IN HIGH **HEELS* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


*
LIKE THIS...BUT NOT YOURS THIS TIME*  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 16 2009, 02:43 PM~12724494
> *IM GONNA GET ONE SOON OSCAR, IM GONNA TAKE IT TO TODD HAVE HIM DO HIS MAGIC....VANDERSLICE WILL PAINT IT....AND JUANITA IS GONNA HOP IT...I PUT THAT ON MY KIDS SON...SHE WANTS TO BATTLE FOOLS, IN HIGH HEELS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> LIKE THIS...BUT NOT YOURS THIS TIME   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!!


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 16 2009, 01:43 PM~12724494
> *IM GONNA GET ONE SOON OSCAR, IM GONNA TAKE IT TO TODD HAVE HIM DO HIS MAGIC....VANDERSLICE WILL PAINT IT....AND JUANITA IS GONNA HOP IT...I PUT THAT ON MY KIDS SON...SHE WANTS TO BATTLE FOOLS, IN HIGH HEELS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> LIKE THIS...BUT NOT YOURS THIS TIME   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :yes: :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar

*HERE IT IS FELLAS!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy

nice.


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jan 16 2009, 05:47 PM~12726726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE IT IS FELLAS! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## genuine

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 16 2009, 01:43 PM~12724494
> *IM GONNA GET ONE SOON OSCAR, IM GONNA TAKE IT TO TODD HAVE HIM DO HIS MAGIC....VANDERSLICE WILL PAINT IT....AND JUANITA IS GONNA HOP IT...I PUT THAT ON MY KIDS SON...SHE WANTS TO BATTLE FOOLS, IN HIGH HEELS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> LIKE THIS...BUT NOT YOURS THIS TIME   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WERE READY HERE AT STREETLIFE TO HOOK YOUR RIDE UP GIVE US A CALL WHEN YOUR READY 602 242 3811 :biggrin:


----------



## genuine

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jan 16 2009, 05:47 PM~12726726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE IT IS FELLAS! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WERE LOOKING FORWARD TO MAKING THAT CAR DO BIG INCHES :biggrin: SEE YOU NEXT WEEK


----------



## leomajestics

was up hooo-toes :biggrin:


----------



## elognegro

Last time I heard,all street life members were gay,and love to touch men


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Jan 17 2009, 01:33 AM~12730764
> *Last time I heard,all street life members were gay,and love to touch men
> *


 :0 :0 :0 




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by genuine_@Jan 16 2009, 06:58 PM~12727330
> *WERE READY HERE AT STREETLIFE TO HOOK YOUR RIDE UP GIVE US A CALL WHEN YOUR READY 602 242 3811 :biggrin:
> *


cool man...i appreciate it..... we can do alot at vanderslice customs...but when it comes to hoppers we know who puts it down  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .... cant wait to have one...might take a minute, got a few other projects lined up....but trust me...streetlife...and vanderslice customs will be on a car together!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 17 2009, 11:45 AM~12732759
> *cool man...i appreciate it..... we can do alot at vanderslice customs...but when it comes to hoppers we know who puts it down   :biggrin:    :biggrin: .... cant wait to have one...might take a minute, got a few other projects lined up....but trust me...streetlife...and vanderslice customs will be on a car together!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## leomajestics

:angry:


> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Jan 17 2009, 01:33 AM~12730764
> *Last time I heard,all street life members were gay,and love to touch men
> *


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Jan 17 2009, 01:33 AM~12730764
> *Last time I heard,all street life members were gay,and love to touch men
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: SPECIALLY THAT TATTED WHITE GUY :biggrin:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 16 2009, 01:43 PM~12724494
> *IM GONNA GET ONE SOON OSCAR, IM GONNA TAKE IT TO TODD HAVE HIM DO HIS MAGIC....VANDERSLICE WILL PAINT IT....AND JUANITA IS GONNA HOP IT...I PUT THAT ON MY KIDS SON...SHE WANTS TO BATTLE FOOLS, IN HIGH HEELS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> LIKE THIS...BUT NOT YOURS THIS TIME   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man.....you let that girl hit the switch with those exposed wires and shit, she's gonna shock herself*********


----------



## genuine

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 17 2009, 11:45 AM~12732759
> *cool man...i appreciate it..... we can do alot at vanderslice customs...but when it comes to hoppers we know who puts it down   :biggrin:    :biggrin: .... cant wait to have one...might take a minute, got a few other projects lined up....but trust me...streetlife...and vanderslice customs will be on a car together!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin:  were looking forward to it  :biggrin:


----------



## genuine




----------



## JEN IN PHX

:werd:


----------



## genuine

new facility almost ready :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by genuine_@Jan 21 2009, 02:30 PM~12772828
> * new facility almost ready  :biggrin:
> *


The design team is off the hook!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 21 2009, 02:43 PM~12772975
> *The design team is off the hook!
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## elognegro

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 18 2009, 01:19 AM~12738574
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad: SPECIALLY THAT TATTED WHITE GUY :biggrin:
> *


WHAT~NOT THE WHITE BOY


----------



## genuine

yes the design team did a great job :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Jan 21 2009, 05:10 PM~12774436
> *WHAT~NOT THE WHITE BOY
> *



:yessad: :yessad: him and mr universe... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 21 2009, 09:40 PM~12777847
> *:yessad:  :yessad: him and mr universe... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS+Jan 21 2009, 03:35 PM~12773568-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 06:47 PM~12775466
> * yes the design team did a great job :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big ray_@Jan 21 2009, 09:40 PM~12777847
> *:yessad:  :yessad: him and mr universe... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: 
Mr. Universe???? I gotta check this guy out!!!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 23 2009, 09:09 AM~12791354
> *
> :wave:
> Mr. Universe????  I gotta check this guy out!!!
> *




:wave:


----------



## genuine

:biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## genuine

:biggrin: street life just restocked inventory we have everything you need including sacco motors. Call us at 602 242 3811  if no answer pm me ill get back to you asap


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

WUT'S CRACK'N PHX..BIG UP'S TOO ALL THE BIG M HOLD'N IT DOWN.


----------



## genuine




----------



## leomajestics




----------



## genuine

:biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

how much a 3 pump setup running?


----------



## genuine




----------



## genuine

:yessad: :yessad: :420: :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

:nicoderm:


----------



## genuine




----------



## cutlass_rider

:wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 28 2009, 11:18 AM~12836941
> *
> *



*hey Jen,.. everything work out on that estimate?*


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2009, 12:25 PM~12837657
> *hey Jen,.. everything work out on that estimate?
> *


So far so good! Thanks again! You guys out in March?


----------



## Certified Ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 28 2009, 01:07 PM~12837971
> *So far so good! Thanks again! You guys out in March?
> *



*im sure, we go every year,.. its only 45 min drive,... well maybe an hour with a heavy hitter on the trailer :biggrin: 

... Todd gonna host the afterhop again this year?*


----------



## texasgold

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12838977


----------



## genuine




----------



## genuine




----------



## Knightstalker

:wave:


----------



## toons




----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2009, 06:09 PM~12841035
> *im sure, we go every year,.. its only 45 min drive,... well maybe an hour with a heavy hitter on the trailer :biggrin:
> 
> ... Todd gonna host the afterhop again this year?
> *


I didnt realize you guys were that close....that's cool. I'm gonna have to come check out the shop. 

I will find out about the after-show hop. I'm definitely taking Monday off....I dont want to miss any action on Sunday night! :biggrin:



Carlos....I'm coming to work at the shop tomorrow morning....it's your turn to bring breakfast & Shane's turn to bring the beer!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

Whats up Jen !!


----------



## genuine

taking the kids fishing we start at 6am fishing and drinking :biggrin: we be back in time to drink some more


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

anyone got a link to the my name is earl clip with Todds 61 ?


----------



## Cadillac Chris

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jan 31 2009, 12:35 PM~12867566
> *anyone got a link to the my name is earl clip with Todds 61 ?
> *


here you go

http://www.nbc.com/My_Name_Is_Earl/video/e...d=783323/plt=lf


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Chris_@Feb 1 2009, 03:23 AM~12872460
> *here you go
> 
> http://www.nbc.com/My_Name_Is_Earl/video/e...d=783323/plt=lf
> *



good lookin, but I already tried that one... thanks anyway


----------



## Cadillac Chris




----------



## Cadillac Chris

i got it some where ill post it later


----------



## leomajestics




----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## JEN IN PHX

Check out Livin the Low Life tonight on the Speed Channel!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 2 2009, 12:21 PM~12882273
> *
> *


'sup Jen! How you doing?


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 3 2009, 01:36 PM~12894333
> *'sup Jen! How you doing?
> *


Doin good! Just tryin to get ready for this show. :biggrin:


----------



## leomajestics

:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Feb 3 2009, 08:21 PM~12898359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64

> _Originally posted by genuine_@Jan 31 2009, 03:02 AM~12865324
> * taking the kids fishing we start at 6am fishing and drinking  :biggrin:  we be back in time to drink some more
> *



DID u catch anything? BCIDES A BUZZ.. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Feb 4 2009, 10:03 AM~12903242
> *DID u catch anything? BCIDES A BUZZ.. :biggrin:
> *


Whatever he caught can be cured with anti-biotics! LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K...YOU MY BOY CARLOS!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 3 2009, 03:18 PM~12895190
> *Doin good! Just tryin to get ready for this show. :biggrin:
> *


Me too, San Bernardino that is :biggrin: 

I won't make March, came up to quick on me


----------



## genuine

a buzz is all i caught were gonna try again this weekend


----------



## DeeLoc

what up Jen? long time no see.


----------



## genuine




----------



## Certified Ryda

> _Originally posted by genuine_@Feb 5 2009, 04:10 PM~12916787
> *
> *


bummmmmmmmmmmber :biggrin:


----------



## Certified Ryda

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Feb 5 2009, 05:31 PM~12917622
> *bummmmmmmmmmmber :biggrin:
> *


ma bad bummmmmmmmper :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray

sup biatches!!!...shop looking good!!....expansion :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda+Feb 5 2009, 04:35 PM~12917650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ma bad bummmmmmmmper :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big ray_@Feb 5 2009, 11:18 PM~12922427
> *sup biatches!!!...shop looking good!!....expansion :biggrin:
> *


----------



## showandgo

:biggrin:


----------



## genuine

thanks big ray regrand opening soon :biggrin:


----------



## FloRida




----------



## leomajestics

:0


> _Originally posted by genuine_@Feb 6 2009, 12:57 PM~12926774
> *thanks big ray regrand opening soon  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by genuine_@Feb 6 2009, 12:57 PM~12926774
> *thanks big ray re-grand opening soon  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## genuine




----------



## genuine

streetlife has sacco motors in stock and many other parts in stock we also have a good price on full set ups call us 602 242 3811 if no one answers call 602 400 1844 and ask for carlos


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by genuine_@Feb 9 2009, 03:58 PM~12953251
> *streetlife has sacco motors in stock and many other parts in stock we also have a good price on full set ups call us 602 242 3811 if no one answers call 602 400 1844 and ask for carlos
> *


Isnt that Discretions #??? :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

sup jenn n the team


----------



## genuine




----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 10 2009, 10:59 AM~12961975
> *sup jenn n the team
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Mr. 412

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=51221489

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=51223751


----------



## Cadillac Chris

WHAT UP JEN


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Chris_@Feb 11 2009, 12:11 AM~12970293
> * WHAT UP JEN
> *


Hi Chris!


----------



## FantasyCustoms

I don't mean to sound like a dumbass but what's the conection between

BirdCity and StreetLife


----------



## Rick80

WHATS UP TODD,IT WAS COOL KICKIN IT AT THE SHOP WITH YOU GUYS,THANK FOR PUTING THAT PISTON TOGETHER BEFORE WE GOT THERE,WE WILL BE SEEING YOU SOON THANKS AGIAN BRO


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Feb 11 2009, 08:04 AM~12971465
> *I don't mean to sound like a dumbass but what's the conection between
> 
> BirdCity and StreetLife
> *


2 different shops....


----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## genuine

Shop phone is down today. Please call My cell (Carlos) 602 400-1844 or Shane @ 602 577-9259


----------



## JAZZY2

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Feb 11 2009, 08:04 AM~12971465
> *I don't mean to sound like a dumbass but what's the conection between
> 
> BirdCity and StreetLife
> *


 ONE OF THE OWNERS OF BIRDCITY USED TO WORK AT STREETLIFE AND IS A CLUB MEMBER OF THE GLENDALE MAJESTICS


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by JAZZY2_@Feb 11 2009, 01:00 PM~12973881
> *ONE OF THE OWNERS OF BIRDCITY  USED TO WORK AT STREETLIFE AND IS  A CLUB MEMBER OF THE GLENDALE MAJESTICS
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Cadillac Chris

what up RAY :wave:


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Chris_@Feb 11 2009, 09:07 PM~12978476
> *what up RAY  :wave:
> *


sup stinky chris! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc

que pasa ray? :wave:


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 12 2009, 04:16 PM~12985849
> *que pasa ray? :wave:
> *


sup dawg


----------



## big ray

some pics i found on LIL..


----------



## big ray

:roflmao:


----------



## 575 Droptop

Whats up Big Ray :biggrin:


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Feb 12 2009, 07:47 PM~12987573
> *Whats up Big Ray :biggrin:
> *


what up homie...whats cracken,hows homeboy doing


----------



## 575 Droptop

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Feb 12 2009, 08:48 PM~12987597
> *what up homie...whats cracken,hows homeboy doing
> *


Hes back 100 percent we should be there March 1st to kick it....


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Feb 12 2009, 07:49 PM~12987609
> *Hes back 100 percent we should be there March 1st to kick it....
> *


coo man...i wont b here going out of town for my b-day,but todd and every1 else will b here,...1 luv homie..


----------



## leomajestics

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Feb 12 2009, 07:47 PM~12987571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao: wud up ray :biggrin:


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Feb 12 2009, 08:52 PM~12988317
> *:barf:  :barf:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: wud up ray :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP LEO WHATS GOOD WIT YA HOMIE!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## genuine

streetlifes phones are still down call carlos for part or questions 602 400 1844


----------



## Cadillac Chris

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Feb 12 2009, 04:15 PM~12985839
> *sup stinky chris! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Feb 12 2009, 07:47 PM~12987571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## genuine




----------



## genuine




----------



## leomajestics

:biggrin:


----------



## genuine

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man

What up Street Life :wave: Saw the Livin the low life episode yesterday. Keep repin AZ :thumbsup: I got an 85 Caprice Landau that I'll be bringin by when I'm ready. Laterz uffin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Feb 18 2009, 10:25 PM~13046002
> *What up Street Life :wave: Saw the Livin the low life episode yesterday. Keep repin AZ  :thumbsup:  I got an 85 Caprice Landau that I'll be bringin by when I'm ready.  Laterz uffin:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker

TTT


----------



## genuine




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Southside01

IN CHICAGO


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## genuine

streetlife has marzocchi gears in stock call the shop 6022423811 or call carlos 602 400 1844


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 19 2009, 07:17 AM~13048015
> *
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: 

*Jenn, ask your brother if he seen my baseball :biggrin: *


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## genuine




----------



## azmobn06

Todd, is my driveline ready for pick up??

Joe


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

:thumbsup:


----------



## genuine

streetlife has all parts in stock y blocks gears motors comp and street powerballs and everything else you need this weekend call the shop 602 242 3811 if no answer call 602 400 1844 or just stop by we will be here all day :biggrin:


----------



## genuine




----------



## genuine

one day till move in streetlife will be open all day and we have full inventory come see us 602 242 3811 if no answer call 602 400 1844


----------



## hoodstar

ttt


----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## genuine




----------



## genuine




----------



## genuine




----------



## Cadillac Chris




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## genuine




----------



## genuine




----------



## TRUDAWG




----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by genuine_@Mar 9 2009, 03:24 PM~13226712
> *
> *


Can you ask Todd if my drive shaft/line is ready for pick up??


----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 12 2009, 09:15 AM~13258764
> *
> *


Hi Jen :wave: 

How you been?


----------



## genuine

streetlife has all parts in stock and we also have good deals on complete set ups call us fro more info 602 242 3811 of 602 400 1844 and ask for Carlos :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

What it do!!!


----------



## leomajestics

:biggrin:


----------



## genuine




----------



## THE ONE

bump for AZ


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## genuine

streetlife has batteries coils powerballs and y blocks and our inventory is full give us a call 602 242 3811 or 602 400 1844


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*what up STREETLIFE!

:biggrin:  :wave: :wave: :wave: *


----------



## leomajestics

:biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## genuine

:wave:


----------



## bangbackbumper




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## genuine

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## genuine




----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 18 2009, 07:56 PM~13320241
> *what up STREETLIFE!
> 
> :biggrin:    :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Layin Accord

Great people down there at Street Life, awsome customer service!!!

I will soon have the body work and paint done by them.


:thumbsup: :wave: :420:


----------



## genuine

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by Layin Accord+Mar 24 2009, 07:08 PM~13378816-->
> 
> 
> 
> Great people down there at Street Life, awsome customer service!!!
> 
> I will soon have the body work and paint done by them.
> :thumbsup:  :wave:  :420:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-genuine_@Mar 24 2009, 07:33 PM~13379141
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## genuine




----------



## toons

:0


> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Mar 21 2009, 08:37 PM~13349503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see a 57 back there :0


----------



## xemixannx

yep... todd is my cousin. :0 cuz i;m awesome like that. haha


----------



## JEN IN PHX

Carlos!!!! What's for breakfast??? :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## genuine

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC

HI Jen how is the weather? :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 27 2009, 12:37 PM~13408362
> *HI Jen how is the weather? :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Nice as usual. Havent gotten sunburned in like 2 days. LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 27 2009, 12:38 PM~13408377
> *:wave: Nice as usual. Havent gotten sunburned in like 2 days. LOL... :biggrin:
> *


must be nice were having a blizzard in texas :biggrin: sup jen n team


----------



## TerrorCCK

where do you guys cruise at? I got a bodydropped and juiced b2200 on some 17"s.. I'm in the east valley


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 27 2009, 02:38 PM~13408377
> *:wave: Nice as usual. Havent gotten sunburned in like 2 days. LOL... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: how you doing girl


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 30 2009, 04:59 PM~13434107
> *:wave:  :wave:  how you doing girl
> *


 :|


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Mar 30 2009, 05:04 PM~13434148
> *:|
> *


????? :uh:


----------



## supercoolguy




----------



## genuine

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## MonteLoko87

:biggrin: uffin: :wave: :420:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

*.......FORT MCDOWELL CARSHOW MAY 24th</span>........*
*CLICK ON THE LINK*

<a href=\'http://www.mega1043.com/default.asp\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.mega1043.com/default.asp</a>

*<span style=\'color:red\'>GET UR PRINTING DONE FOR A COOL PRICE**!*


----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 27 2009, 12:38 PM~13408377
> *:wave: Nice as usual. Havent gotten sunburned in like 2 days. LOL... :biggrin:
> *


yeah that shit hurt bad. :uh:


----------



## toons

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 27 2009, 03:35 PM~13409714
> *must be nice were having a blizzard in texas  :biggrin: sup jen n team
> *


we get blizars at dairyqueen here :biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06

Todd, heres an update on my frame

Thanks for the chrome  more to come


----------



## AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E

*THIS SUNDAY APRIL 5*


----------



## azmobn06

Going to need that driveline....soon maybe?


----------



## Black86Cutty

How Much For A Set Of Blocks With One Top Pressure And Two Side Returns? PM Me


----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

hey what up everyone :biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Chris

:wave: WHAT UP STREETLIFE


----------



## genuine

whats up streetlife has batteries gears and motors in stock sacco are running low get them while you can 602 242 3811 or 602 400 1844


----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## big boy 1

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Chris

:420:


----------



## 20 Minutes

:wave:


----------



## genuine

:biggrin: all parts in stock call streetlife


----------



## genuine

Happy easter everybody :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty

Pleasure Doing Business With Street Life! Them Blocks Make My Pump Look Sharp! Will Continue Doing Business


----------



## genuine

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## roadmaster95

> _Originally posted by genuine_@Apr 7 2009, 02:56 PM~13509391
> *whats up streetlife has batteries gears and motors in stock sacco are running low get them while you can 602 242 3811 or 602 400 1844
> *


true that, went last friday, they had like 2 pallets of batterys :0


----------



## genuine

down to half a pallet get them while there hot got some sacco in stock not alot but we got em 602 242 3811 602 400 1844


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Chris_@Apr 8 2009, 02:40 PM~13518717
> *:420:
> *


wassup dogg


----------



## hoodstar

U GUYS COMING DOWN FO THE SHOW???


----------



## Layin Accord

I just picked up 3 new batteries from Todd today... :thumbsup: 
Much better then the ones I had before! 

1300 CCA is where it's at!!!

Thanks again Todd and all you at Street Life


----------



## azmobn06

.....here you go Todd!!


----------



## big86ben

how much for reverse deep cups?


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 14 2009, 11:18 PM~13580825
> *.....here you go Todd!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Apr 15 2009, 09:58 PM~13590894
> *how much for reverse deep cups?
> *


I Paid 65 For Mine


----------



## Black86Cutty

Heres My Pump # 2 With The Street Life Block!  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 14 2009, 11:18 PM~13580825
> *.....here you go Todd!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 DAMN TERMITE YOU GONNA B KILLIN EM!!...ALBERT GOT DOWN TOO!!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 16 2009, 06:44 PM~13599250
> *:0  :0  DAMN TERMITE YOU GONNA B KILLIN EM!!...ALBERT GOT DOWN TOO!!
> *



Thanks homie! I can't wait myself :biggrin:


----------



## genuine




----------



## midwestcoast

HEY JEN TELL TODD TO GET CRACCIN ON MY CADDY







JUST KIDDING I KNOW HES DOING THE DAMN THANG WIT IT MUCH LOVE MAC CHICAGO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## genuine

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## genuine




----------



## midwestcoast

:biggrin:


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 18 2009, 11:42 AM~13615275
> *HEY JEN TELL TODD TO GET CRACCIN ON MY CADDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST KIDDING I KNOW HES DOING THE DAMN THANG WIT IT MUCH LOVE MAC CHICAGO!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn! thats nice......






The Wall! :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast

I KNOW IT WOULD BE NICE TO GET THE CADDY TO MATCH LOL :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## genuine




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## showandgo

whats good my people


----------



## genuine

SALE Summer Time SALE a complete set up two pump four dump 6 batteries all chrome with chrome solenoid blocks installed streetlifes street setup for only $2000 offer good till the end of the month call 602 242 3811 if no answer call 602 400 1844 ask for carlos


----------



## genuine

SALE Summer Time SALE a complete set up two pump four dump 6 batteries all chrome with chrome solenoid blocks installed streetlifes street setup for only $2000 offer good till the end of the month call 602 242 3811 if no answer call 602 400 1844 ask for carlos


----------



## roadmaster95

> _Originally posted by genuine_@Apr 23 2009, 08:31 PM~13672492
> *SALE Summer Time SALE a complete set up two pump four dump 6 batteries all chrome with chrome solenoid blocks installed streetlifes street setup for only $2000 offer good till the end of the month call 602 242 3811 if no answer call 602 400 1844 ask for carlos
> *


any stress point re enforments specials??? :biggrin:


----------



## leomajestics

:biggrin:


----------



## BigPete

*WITH OSCAR OUT OF THE PICTURE WHO IS KEEPING HIS TRUCK* :dunno:


----------



## Black86Cutty

How Much For A Set Of Upper A-Arms, Extended 1inch Molded N Chromed For A 86 Cutlass?


----------



## W H A T

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Apr 26 2009, 01:41 PM~13693960
> *WITH OSCAR OUT OF THE PICTURE WHO IS KEEPING HIS TRUCK :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Apr 26 2009, 01:41 PM~13693960
> *WITH OSCAR OUT OF THE PICTURE WHO IS KEEPING HIS TRUCK :dunno:
> *


I got the homies truck for right now were gonna still rep for him in the hops R.I.P.oscar


----------



## genuine

time and space running out make your reservations
SALE Summer Time SALE a complete set up two pump four dump 6 batteries all chrome with chrome solenoid blocks installed streetlifes street setup for only $2000 offer good till the end of the month call 602 242 3811 if no answer call 602 400 1844 ask for carlos


----------



## genuine

:biggrin: :biggrin:   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin:


----------



## genuine




----------



## genuine




----------



## oldskool 62

:biggrin: whats up
street life


----------



## Knightstalker

StreetLife TTT :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman




----------



## genuine




----------



## Big Rob M




----------



## beanerman

:wave:


----------



## genuine




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Apr 28 2009, 12:01 AM~13712076
> *I got the homies truck for right now were gonna still rep for him in the hops R.I.P.oscar
> *


Thats the way he would have wanted it .....R.I.P gangster...Sup Street life crew..

Team cracker :biggrin: Holla at cha boy


----------



## genuine




----------



## genuine

:thumbsup: :wave: sup ron


----------



## oldskool 62

cand u send me a pm on how much for a piston pump tank i got the block and motor thanks


----------



## oldskool 62

cand u send me a pm on how much for a piston pump tank i got the block and motor thanks


----------



## genuine




----------



## lrocky2003

Majestics May 24th 2009
Hop rules correction
Single pump& double pump street- Max lock up 30", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Single pump & Double pump semi street- Max lock up 35", complete car, and rear bumper in stock location. Modified uppers ok, extended lowers ok. Car must drive into the pit. Oh yeah shocks are a must in stock location.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Modified class single or double- Max lock up 40" This class is for street cars with pushed back rear ends, drop mount, Must drive into the pit and have bumpers. If you single you will be in the same class as doubles it’s modified Class no crying.
1st place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Radical anything goes singles, doubles don’t matter its radical. Anything higher than a 40" lock up.
1st place $400.00 2nd place $150.00 

If their single pump radical cars coming and their is enough then we may separate the single and doubles.

Trucks- single and double pump winner takes the whole pot.


CARS $40.00 entry 
Trucks $50.00 entry

Any questions call me at (559)333-2451 or chirps me at 117*930*2758


----------



## rivman

SUP TODD!!!

THANX FOR THE HOOKUP W MY SETUP :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## genuine

that set up is the shit send pics when its fully installed :biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003

PRE REG DEAD LINE IS MAY 17TH THIS SUNDAY. DONT BE LEFT OUT. LIMITED SPACE AVAILABLE.. SEE ALL U THERE. :biggrin: :biggrin:</span>


----------



## rivman

> _Originally posted by genuine_@May 11 2009, 04:59 PM~13855506
> *that set up is the shit send pics when its fully installed :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 14 2009, 11:18 PM~13580825
> *.....here you go Todd!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bangbackbumper

:thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman




----------



## genuine




----------



## genuine




----------



## genuine

Sup AZ goodluck to everyone this weekend at the show. remember to stop by streetlife for all your hydraulics / stereo and final touch up needs give us a call or just stop by 602 242 3811 or 602 400 1844 we have a limited amount of sacco motors so get em now before there gone. have a fun and safe weekend 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

have big boy call me when he gets time


----------



## supercoolguy

:h5:


----------



## genuine

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 6 2009, 10:12 AM~13496244
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## worldwidesetup

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@May 26 2009, 08:17 PM~14007366
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Knightstalker

TTT


----------



## genuine




----------



## supercoolguy




----------



## beanerman




----------



## genuine




----------



## DA SHOCKER




----------



## OneStopCustoms

Individuals Car Club Los Angeles Welcomes all on the 5th of July










Nacho
Individuals Car Club
Los Angeles


----------



## genuine




----------



## JAZZY2

i bought some motors the other day from you guys one was cool but the other fried frist lick.burnt hole through motor cap,my boy did his the same at the guad show. 7 batts to motor,any stand behind just asking


----------



## genuine




----------



## beanerman

sup guys :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

BUMP FOR TODD


----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## genuine

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jun 7 2009, 11:30 PM~14122975
> *Individuals Car Club Los Angeles Welcomes all on the 5th of July
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nacho
> Individuals Car Club
> Los Angeles
> *


You gonna be there too fat boy :biggrin: You following me????


----------



## bangbackbumper




----------



## supercoolguy

TTT. :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## compita

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## beanerman

sup guys :biggrin:


----------



## bangbackbumper

:biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

TTT


----------



## big ray

what up fuckers!!
get 2 work bitches!!!


----------



## compita

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## leomajestics

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 26 2009, 12:07 PM~14585623
> *what up fuckers!!
> get 2 work bitches!!!
> *


k ondas paisas


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Jul 28 2009, 07:37 PM~14609842
> *:biggrin:
> k ondas paisas
> *


q-vo homie...how u feelin??


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

:biggrin: 
* TTT 


sup Jenn and Todd*


----------



## leomajestics

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 29 2009, 01:44 PM~14617534
> *q-vo homie...how u feelin??
> *


better alot better :biggrin:


----------



## andy_64_619

wazz up todd this is fausto can i get my rematch????????????/


----------



## bangbackbumper




----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

how much street life pumps run just the pumps no dumps im looking to upgrade my setup price on 2 please


----------



## bangbackbumper

bump


----------



## Big Rob M

:wave: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## FantasyCustoms

I wanna see some dam pics of shit out of the shop :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

Could someone from street hit me with the good pm, a homie told me you might have a complete lincoln interior you would be willing to sell??? Hit me back either way please :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

ttt


----------



## supercoolguy

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 15 2009, 07:45 PM~15092632
> *ttt
> *


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin:


----------



## bangbackbumper

:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## AZKLIQUER

do you guys have deep cups for skinny cylinders


----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin:


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## BlueBerry

Whats up Todd / Street Life / AZ ,,, Im gonna be heading down there around the end of the month / Would like to stop on by the shop & check it out if possible.......

Im sick of the cold weather up here & Im looking to possibly relocate ... 

Any future for me down that way - Here is some of my work out of the garage... LMK


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

Street Life Customs
=New Location=

3141 N. 31st ave, PHOENIX ARIZONA, 85017

TELEPHONE NUMBER:
(602)242-3811


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

HOW MUCH FOR 3 PUMP SETUP??


----------



## beanerman




----------



## gottie




----------



## 81cut

Dam there's a chrysler 300 just like that down here in tx


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

ttt


----------



## supercoolguy

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 2 2009, 02:09 AM~15246737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: NICE!


----------



## oldskool 62

Do guys have any switch wire in stock if guys can pm me
A price I need about 15feet thanks


----------



## compita

I wanna say big thanks to todd and the street life crew for putting the truck to work,thanks TODD AND STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Paul K

:wave:


----------



## purpl7duece

Post pics of that patterned out magenta colored rag I see outside the shop a lot. My buddy's VW shop is right down the road and I always look to see what you guys have when I drive by


----------



## javib760




----------



## javib760




----------



## javib760




----------



## javib760




----------



## javib760




----------



## javib760




----------



## javib760




----------



## javib760




----------



## el camino man

Did you guys move the shop to 31st ave and thomas or is that just the body shop?  I'm a UPS driver and I'm always checking out the rides on my way in and out of work. I like what I see :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

Yeah the shop is now located on 31st and the body shop right next door. :thumbsup:


----------



## el camino man

What would a 2 pump set up cost with mild reinforcement for an 85 caprice coupe? PM me please, or do I need to bring it by the shop?


----------



## B Town Fernie

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Dec 2 2009, 08:30 PM~15853842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MEXICALI


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Oct 3 2009, 02:52 AM~15256066
> *Whats up Todd / Street Life / AZ ,,, Im gonna be heading down there around the end of the month / Would like to stop on by the shop & check it out if possible.......
> 
> Im sick of the cold weather up here & Im looking to possibly relocate ...
> 
> Any future for me down that way - Here is some of my work out of the garage... LMK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro thats sum nice wotk homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Dec 2 2009, 09:30 PM~15853834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got to see this car in person at vegas super show after hop but it had some probs with it, i got pix of itin the shop, but anyone have a vid of it in action. car looks really solid. i like the rims too with the stripping and etc. :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY92480




----------



## [email protected]*khaters

what up todd keep the game going homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## AZKLIQUER

I need some springs for a 63' imp. you guys got any?


----------



## Still Hated

Looking for a set up....whats the best way to get in contact ?????


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Do you guys sale ball joint extension's


----------



## BIG BEAR63

round 2 lets do this :h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Jan 11 2010, 07:50 PM~16259927
> *round 2 lets do this :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :sprint:


----------



## BigButta63

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Jan 11 2010, 09:50 PM~16259927
> *round 2 lets do this :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## beanerman

:wow:


----------



## BIG BEAR63

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 12 2010, 05:55 PM~16269819
> *:0  :0  :0  :sprint:
> *


 :thumbsup: cant wait big dogg


----------



## BigButta63

TTT


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys




----------



## Hannibal Lector

can u post more pics of this car. i had pics of it when it was at rons shop from the after hop but my son erased the pics from my camera.i liked that 100 dollar bill in the rim. the pinsrtipe n leak was killer too.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

i got motivated by that towncar that i seen from Tod at rons shop. :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jan 19 2010, 12:01 AM~16335711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this towncar! :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 19 2010, 03:02 AM~16336417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got motivated by that towncar that i seen from Tod at rons shop. :biggrin:
> *


car looks clean homie whats with the barefoot painting lol 


sup todd n the crew


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

A few I found taken by someone else...


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jan 19 2010, 01:34 PM~16340038
> *A few I found taken by someone else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks homie. that ride i really liked. :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man

Post up some pics of the new rides your working on at the shop. Like that 61 I seen the other day :drama: Sup Todd keep up the good work homie :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys




----------



## el camino man

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jan 21 2010, 12:18 AM~16360856
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now thats what's up :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice


----------



## beanerman

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

yo todd where the hell u comin with all these imps.


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jan 21 2010, 01:18 AM~16360859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


T T T :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Fleetwood Rider

Any Tax time sales going on this year??


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jan 19 2010, 01:34 PM~16340038
> *A few I found taken by someone else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats hard


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Oct 3 2009, 02:52 AM~15256066
> *Whats up Todd / Street Life / AZ ,,, I would like to head down there sometime soon / Would like to stop on by the shop & check it out if possible.......
> 
> Im sick of the cold weather up here & Im looking to possibly relocate ...
> 
> Any future for me down that way - Here is some of my work out of the garage... LMK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 27 2010, 07:55 AM~16426593
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys




----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

TTT for our PEEPS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowandslowlyfe

pricing on set up two pump four dump 6 batteries with reinforcments on 01 tc lmk thanks


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 27 2010, 05:55 AM~16426593
> *
> *


looks good maybe hit me up


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry+Oct 3 2009, 05:52 AM~15256066-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up Todd / Street Life / AZ ,,, Im gonna be heading down there around the end of the month / Would like to stop on by the shop & check it out if possible.......
> 
> Im sick of the cold weather up here & Im looking to possibly relocate ...
> 
> Any future for me down that way - Here is some of my work out of the garage... LMK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 7 2010, 03:22 AM~16537393
> *looks good maybe hit me up
> *



Hey; you got a job


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Feb 9 2010, 06:50 AM~16558030
> *Hey; you got a job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 9 2010, 01:00 PM~16559559
> *:biggrin:
> *



:yes: :roflmao:


----------



## javib760

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 5 2009, 12:26 AM~15878070
> *i got to see this car in person at vegas super show after hop but it had some probs with it, i got pix of itin the shop, but anyone have a vid of it in action. car looks really solid. i like the rims too with the stripping and etc. :biggrin:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJunyJuAQAg


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

*Fixed :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 16 2010, 02:33 AM~16626472
> **Fixed :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now that fuckah hits hard too.


----------



## el camino man

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 16 2010, 01:33 AM~16626472
> **Fixed :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :thumbsup: I see this town car everyday out in front of the shop. It say's green go on the trunk so I'm guessing it's Todds right?? Just a guess LOL :roflmao:


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 16 2010, 04:33 AM~16626472
> **Fixed :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 16 2010, 03:33 AM~16626472
> **Fixed :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2 seen this shit in Rons shop back in October and its fuckin clean! I just wish I could have seen it hit that night! Bad ass TC bro!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

TTT


----------



## 93Royalty

[/quote]


----------



## compita




----------



## beanerman

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie




----------



## compita




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

TTT


----------



## JEN IN PHX

*STREET LIFE STILL DOIN THE DAMN THING!!!! MOTIVATED BY THE HATERS!!     

PM ME FOR PRICES AND INQUIRIES! *


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## M in Avondale

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## lo68impala

im thinking about moving to arizona, at least i wont be the only lowrider out there


----------



## fesboogie




----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Apr 16 2010, 08:09 AM~17211109
> *im thinking about moving to arizona, at least i wont be the only lowrider out there
> *


Yea, there are a few in AZ. LOL.. :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 16 2010, 03:40 PM~17214728
> *Yea, there are a few in AZ.  LOL.. :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 16 2010, 04:49 PM~17215325
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## stevie d

sup streetlife crew :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys




----------



## compita




----------



## compita

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr. 412

miss this topic ...


----------



## M in Avondale

Whats Up Street Life!!! :wave:


----------



## M in Avondale




----------



## fesboogie




----------



## HittinCornerz93

Shitty cell phone pics but oh well :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## el camino man

Sup Street Life :wave: :wave:


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin:


----------



## compita




----------



## G-TIMES 559

DAMN I STILL NEVER GOT MY NEW WINDSHIELD STICKER I HAD TALKED 2 U ABOUT  :happysad:


----------



## og ron c

ttt


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## Q-DEVILLE

WHATS A 3 PUMP SETUP GO FOR SHIPPED TO 23602


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 15 2010, 10:27 PM~17208846
> *STREET LIFE STILL DOIN THE DAMN THING!!!!  MOTIVATED BY THE HATERS!!
> 
> PM ME FOR PRICES AND INQUIRIES!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## azsidelady

damn, your street life but have frank in you avatar. lol just playing rep AZ in the fullest


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by azsidelady_@Jul 30 2010, 03:45 PM~18187996
> *damn, your street life but have frank in you avatar. lol  just playing rep AZ in the fullest
> *


If you were talking about SINGLEPUMPBITCH with Frank in the Avatar, that is Rick from Spirit, and he was waving. I'm definitely Street Life!


----------



## azsidelady

I know, just messin' keep it up.


----------



## compita

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 4 2010, 07:40 PM~18231224
> *If you were talking about SINGLEPUMPBITCH with Frank in the Avatar, that is Rick from Spirit, and he was waving. I'm definitely Street Life!
> *


easy jen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 


how you doing girl???????


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 4 2010, 09:36 PM~18232274
> *easy jen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> how you doing girl???????
> *


I'm doin good! How's the family?? You a tata yet?


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by azsidelady_@Aug 4 2010, 07:52 PM~18231331
> *I know, just messin' keep it up.
> *


Til the wheels fall off!


----------



## devillan

i need parts for my streetlife set up so i can keep it all az. :biggrin: how do i get a hold of you guys?


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Aug 4 2010, 10:27 PM~18232767
> *i need parts for my streetlife set up so i can keep it all az. :biggrin: how do i get a hold of you guys?
> *


PM me what you need. :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

Street Life!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Aug 4 2010, 11:03 PM~18233037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Life!!!  :biggrin:
> *


that 61 was working ,sup todd ,jen n the crew


----------



## compita

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 4 2010, 10:26 PM~18232762
> *I'm doin good! How's the family?? You a tata yet?
> *


family it's fine thanks for asking and NO I'm not a tata yet!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

how's family on the side????


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by viciousj+Aug 4 2010, 11:03 PM~18233037-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Life!!!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Todd just got back a little while ago...heading over to get the scoop and the pics from last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by stevie [email protected] 4 2010, 11:04 PM~18233047
> *that 61 was working ,sup todd ,jen n the crew
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up Stevie! How's your family??
> <!--QuoteBegin-compita_@Aug 4 2010, 11:11 PM~18233106
> *family it's fine thanks for asking and NO I'm not a tata yet!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> how's family on the side????
> *


We all doing good!


----------



## BIGGATO799




----------



## BIG HUERO

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 4 2010, 11:22 PM~18233200
> *
> Todd just got back a little while ago...heading over to get the scoop and the pics from last night!
> What's up Stevie! How's your family??
> 
> We all doing good!
> *


NICES PICS JEN POST SUM MORE


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 4 2010, 11:22 PM~18233200
> *:!
> What's up Stevie! How's your family??
> 
> :
> *


we doing good trying to make it out to vegas in oct not looking good tho as amy cant get time off which sucks ass i just gotta talk her into quiting her job lol ,hows it going with yall


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 5 2010, 11:44 PM~18242569
> *we doing good trying to make it out to vegas in oct not looking good tho as amy cant get time off which sucks ass i just gotta talk her into quiting her job lol ,hows it going with yall
> *


We're all doing good too. Got lots goin on at the shop! I missed Vegas last year, first time if 13 years. It sucked!! Hopefully things will work better for me this year, I could use a little vacation! Good luck and talk to ya soon!


----------



## CADDY92480

WHATS UP STREET LIFE.................... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## compita




----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 4 2010, 11:27 PM~18232766
> *Til the wheels fall off!
> *


----------



## Knightstalker

:wave:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Aug 4 2010, 11:03 PM~18233037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Life!!!  :biggrin:
> *


is this the impala that used to be orange


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by chaio+Aug 10 2010, 11:08 PM~18281914-->
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 07:34 AM~18283277
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-dougy83_@Aug 11 2010, 08:47 PM~18289099
> *is this the impala that used to be orange
> *


Yes, same one!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 9 2010, 11:13 PM~18271790
> *
> *


What up Girl? :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 11 2010, 09:56 PM~18289734
> *
> :wave:
> 
> Yes, same one!
> *


nice looks good


----------



## compita

:wave: ttt


----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## DeeLoc

:wave:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 18 2010, 08:12 PM~18348127
> *
> *


Jen tell Todd to buy a damn camera and get some pics on here. :biggrin:


----------



## compita




----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+Aug 18 2010, 11:02 PM~18349814-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 02:46 AM~18350506
> *Jen tell Todd to buy a damn camera and get some pics on here.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gettin settled in to the new shop! So much more room!!! We got that in the works right now!
> <!--QuoteBegin-compita_@Aug 19 2010, 09:06 PM~18357698
> *
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 18 2010, 08:12 PM~18348127
> *
> *


I see you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBerry

2995 W. WHITTON AVE
PHOENIX, AZ. 85017


Jen in phx -- Is this the new address or the old one??? 



Im looking to come down for a month or so after September & would like to stop by as many places as possible ,,,, Thinking of moving out of Wisconsin/Minnesota area -- Im sick of this Northern winter for 9 months a year bullshit...


----------



## DREWMILL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-9kd9SRmK8


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Aug 20 2010, 12:06 AM~18359562-->
> 
> 
> 
> I see you!!!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 10:45 AM~18362197
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 01:26 PM~18363347
> *2995 W. WHITTON AVE
> PHOENIX, AZ. 85017
> Jen in phx -- Is this the new address or the old one???
> Im looking to come down for a month or so after September & would like to stop by as many places as possible ,,,, Thinking of moving out of Wisconsin/Minnesota area -- Im sick of this Northern winter for 9 months a year bullshit...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the new address. New shop is huge! Come on down!
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREWMILL_@Aug 20 2010, 09:49 PM~18366786
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-9kd9SRmK8
> *


----------



## el camino man

you guys moved again :dunno:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Aug 21 2010, 04:15 PM~18370998
> *you guys moved again :dunno:
> *


Yes, we outgrew the other shop. Now we have way more room, security cameras and a nice ass show room.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 21 2010, 05:48 PM~18371166
> *Yes, we outgrew the other shop. Now we have way more room, security cameras and a nice ass show room.
> *


DROVE BY IN THE MIDDLE OF THE WEEK, LOOKS BIG FROM THE OUTSIDE :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 21 2010, 04:51 PM~18371178
> *DROVE BY IN THE MIDDLE OF THE WEEK, LOOKS BIG FROM THE OUTSIDE :biggrin:
> *


LOL...we talkin about the shop right??? J/K.. 

It's a cool spot.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 21 2010, 05:54 PM~18371198
> *LOL...we talkin about the shop right??? J/K..
> 
> It's a cool spot.
> *


ORALE! YEA THE SHOP FOOLIO LOL


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 21 2010, 04:55 PM~18371202
> *ORALE! YEA THE SHOP FOOLIO LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## el camino man

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 21 2010, 03:48 PM~18371166
> *Yes, we outgrew the other shop. Now we have way more room, security cameras and a nice ass show room.
> *


no wonder I havnt seen anything going on at the shop on 31st lately. Ima have to stop by and check it out


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 21 2010, 12:07 AM~18367379
> *
> This is the new address. New shop is huge! Come on down!
> 
> 
> *





I plan on it...... Hoping id be able to get down that way & see if AZ treats me well ,, Its not much but,, this is what i have to offer :

Some more of my work ...


----------



## BlueBerry

Some more of my work :


----------



## EsePuppet

> _Originally posted by DREWMILL_@Aug 20 2010, 09:49 PM~18366786
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-9kd9SRmK8
> *


----------



## ed1983

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 24 2010, 02:33 AM~18391103
> *
> *


IS THIS GONNA B A T.V SHOW


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry+Aug 24 2010, 01:16 AM~18391065-->
> 
> 
> 
> Some more of my work :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like your work! Hmm :biggrin: m...we'll have to talk! I might have a couple cars for you to do!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ed1983_@Aug 24 2010, 03:00 PM~18395259
> *IS THIS GONNA B A T.V SHOW
> *


 :0 Maybe!!!


----------



## G-TIMES 559

any windshield stickers yet jen???


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## ed1983

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 24 2010, 11:37 PM~18399559
> *I like your work! Hmm :biggrin: m...we'll have to talk! I might have a couple cars for you to do!
> :0    Maybe!!!
> *


BOUT TIME THEY DO A SHOW FOR LOWRIDERS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Aug 24 2010, 10:57 PM~18399682
> *any windshield stickers yet jen???
> *


PM me your address!! :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by DREWMILL_@Aug 20 2010, 09:49 PM~18366786
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-9kd9SRmK8
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## B A B A__B O O E Y

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Aug 24 2010, 10:57 PM~18399682
> *any windshield stickers yet jen???
> *


X2 AND YOU ALREADY KNOW MY ADDRESS. :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys




----------



## M in Avondale

Whats Up StreetLife!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## bigcadi

> _Originally posted by DREWMILL_@Aug 20 2010, 09:49 PM~18366786
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-9kd9SRmK8
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## compita




----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by DREWMILL_@Aug 21 2010, 03:49 PM~18366786
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-9kd9SRmK8
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Aug 31 2010, 11:04 PM~18457171
> *
> *


poaul is a Kant :0 


Sup my StreetLife brodahs,,,and chicks


----------



## BIG HUERO

SUP JEN BIG HUERO VALLE COACHELLA :nicoderm:


----------



## compita

t t t


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Where's Whitton ave at?  :dunno:


----------



## G-TIMES 559

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 25 2010, 09:29 PM~18408693
> *PM  me your address!! :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 4 2010, 05:17 PM~18487730
> *Where's Whitton ave at?   :dunno:
> *


Just North of 31st ave and Grand ave.


----------



## regal85




----------



## beanerman

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Rick80

HEY DO YOU GUYS HAVE ANY BATTERIES IN STOCK AND HOW MUCH!!!!!


----------



## Low Lac

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## compita




----------



## BIG DIRTY

NEVER HEARD BACK FROM ANYONE


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Aug 31 2010, 11:52 PM~18458013-->
> 
> 
> 
> poaul is a Kant :0
> Sup my StreetLife brodahs,,,and chicks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wassup Ron!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG [email protected] 1 2010, 12:04 AM~18458056
> *SUP JEN BIG HUERO VALLE COACHELLA :nicoderm:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Huero!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 05:17 PM~18487730
> *Where's Whitton ave at?   :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Between Indian School and Osborn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 12:15 PM~18507012
> *HEY DO YOU GUYS HAVE ANY BATTERIES IN STOCK AND HOW MUCH!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...call 602-242-3811
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG DIRTY_@Sep 12 2010, 06:09 AM~18546018
> *NEVER HEARD BACK FROM ANYONE
> *


PM sent!


----------



## Big nene 1

Can you guys finish my freekin frame!Don't want to have my Lawyer give you guys a call!


----------



## toons

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 15 2010, 09:32 PM~18580032
> *Can you guys finish my freekin frame!Don't want to have my Lawyer give you guys a call!
> *


ala madre :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 15 2010, 09:32 PM~18580032
> *Can you guys finish my freekin frame!Don't want to have my Lawyer give you guys a call!
> *


LOL!! How are you and your family??


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 16 2010, 03:40 PM~18585269
> *LOL!!  How are you and your family??
> *


 :h5:


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## MR.*512*

*WHATS YOUR PRICE ON A FULL FRAME WRAP FRONT TO BACK ALL FOUR SIDES ?? *


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

TTT


----------



## regal85




----------



## beanerman

:biggrin:


----------



## compita

t t t


----------



## G-TIMES 559

DAMN I STILL CANT EVEN GET A NEW FRONT WINDSHIELD STICKER LOLZ :happysad:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

CRUNCH TIME!


----------



## G-TIMES 559

THE MONTE LOOKS NAKED WITHOUT MY STREETLIFE STICKER









NOW :happysad: 









NEED ME A NEW ONE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## willz64impala

any1 got any 63 impala chrome parts pm me


----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C.




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C.




----------



## arizonalow-480

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## supercoolguy

ttt


----------



## IN YA MOUF

need a whammy tank.. any in stock?


----------



## arizonalow-480

just givin props to Big Arizona!I love this state, keep doing doing good work Todd. later.


----------



## compita




----------



## Punch




----------



## compita




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 11 2010, 10:11 PM~18788375
> *
> *


how you doing jen i met you in las vegas at the motel 6..we had the orange regal from fresno..i was going to see if you guy had any chrome springs in stock..thanks


----------



## Mr. 412




----------



## arizonalow-480

lookin good guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## @[email protected]

how much are ur guys switches? :biggrin:


----------



## 61impala831

TTT STREET LIFE!


----------



## Southside01




----------



## compita




----------



## M in Avondale

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Chris




----------



## ROLL'N Videos




----------



## ROLL'N Videos




----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N Videos_@Feb 2 2011, 01:07 PM~19767415
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


See you in NM homie.


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 2 2011, 02:45 PM~19767774
> *See you in NM homie.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ogregal

WHAT IS THE PHONE NUMBER FOR STREETLIFE?? I NEED SOME PRICING.

I TRIED CALLING AND NUMBER IS OUT OF SERVICE , CAN SOMEBODY POST OR PM ME A NUMBER? THANKS


----------



## Mr. 412

TTT


----------



## Big Worm

*Did street life move from 31st ?*


----------



## Southside01

:biggrin:


----------



## JUST2C

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 11 2011, 05:49 PM~19847506
> *:biggrin:
> *


NEED SACO MOTORS $90 OR $85 AT LONG BEACH SWAP MEET SPACE J 39-41. 818-471-5820


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by JUST2C_@Feb 11 2011, 08:05 PM~19847942
> *NEED SACO MOTORS $90 OR $85 AT LONG BEACH SWAP MEET SPACE J 39-41.  818-471-5820
> *


yes i need some


----------



## compita




----------



## Fleetwood Rider

> _Originally posted by ogregal_@Feb 10 2011, 06:01 PM~19838841
> *WHAT IS THE PHONE NUMBER FOR STREETLIFE?? I NEED SOME PRICING.
> 
> I TRIED CALLING AND NUMBER IS OUT OF SERVICE , CAN SOMEBODY POST OR PM ME A NUMBER? THANKS
> *


----------



## Big Worm

*Anybody know what's up with Streetlife ? :dunno: 
Did they really go under or what ? *


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

* Just to let everyone know I just got back from StreetLife 15min ago & YES they are still open they just moved to a new shop thats why the phones are not working yet. Everything looked good lots of top notch rides in the shop I would try there email 4 now if you need to contact them
<span style=\'color:blue\'>STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS 
2995 W. WHITTON AVE
PHOENIX, AZ. 85017
602-242-3811 
[email protected]

</span>*


----------



## ogregal

ANYbody HAVE A WORKING NUMBER FOR THEM??


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 23 2011, 04:55 PM~19943464
> *
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 23 2011, 05:55 PM~19943464
> *
> *


Tell Jefe to call a NINJA when he can


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 23 2011, 05:19 PM~19943618
> *Tell Jefe to call a NINJA when he can
> *


Message delivered! Hope all is well with the family!


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 23 2011, 05:18 PM~19943612
> *
> *


 :h5:


----------



## compita




----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 23 2011, 07:55 PM~19943464
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## M in Avondale

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 27 2011, 11:03 PM~19976683
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 28 2011, 12:03 AM~19976683
> *
> *


wuz up girl how you been a min how is everythiung out west


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 26 2011, 05:08 AM~19964855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


have my guy put up more videos up soon.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 27 2011, 10:03 PM~19976683
> *
> *


whats up girl.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559

IS STREETLIFE STILL IN BUSINESS??? :wow: :uh:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Mar 1 2011, 10:52 AM~19988553-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'[email protected] 1 2011, 01:51 PM~19989794
> *wuz up girl how you been a min how is everythiung out west
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up D?? You still selling bike parts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by elite auto [email protected] 2 2011, 08:42 AM~19996542
> *whats up girl....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get to work!! LOL...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G-TIMES 559_@Mar 6 2011, 12:05 AM~20025732
> *IS STREETLIFE STILL IN BUSINESS??? :wow:  :uh:
> *


Yes is it!


----------



## DREAM ON

ROLL'N,Mar 10 2011, 04:56 PM~20061667]









WHAT'S UP STREET LIFE GLAD YOU GUYS USED MY PICS FOR YOUR ADD....AND GOOD LOOKING OUT FOR ADDING MY LOGO  :h5:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 10 2011, 06:44 PM~20062409
> *ROLL'N,Mar 10 2011, 04:56 PM~20061667]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT'S UP STREET LIFE GLAD YOU GUYS USED MY PICS FOR YOUR ADD....AND GOOD LOOKING OUT FOR ADDING MY LOGO   :h5:
> *


  Nice pics!


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 10 2011, 05:34 PM~20061935
> *Hey you!
> What's up D??  You still selling bike parts?
> Get to work!!  LOL...
> Yes is it!
> *


yes boss im gettin back to work... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCETAH

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## JEN IN PHX




----------



## supercoolguy

> ROLL'N,Mar 10 2011, 04:56 PM~20061667]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want one! TTT


----------



## azmurh

Any # 9 gears for sale????


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

dont be left out sign your club up or call 559-803-3273 or pm sean 2009 all solo riders are welcome

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=20158192


----------



## compita




----------



## supercoolguy

:chuck:


----------



## upncomin6

*-THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE THERE BY 7:30PM. WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR ANYONE!!!!*

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.

we are taking input for the rules up until june 1st when the rules will be final and offical. there should be no major changeds but please be sure to check back. the final offical rules can be seen on june 1st on the shows and events topic or the hydraulics topic. thank you and hope to see u there


----------



## BIGBODY96




----------



## OLDSCHOOL

:wave: whats happening hommies


----------



## TROUBLESOME

*THE ROYALS 1RST ANNUAL SUMMER KICK OFF PICNIC!!!THAT'S RIGHT WE ARE AT IT AGAIN....COME JOIN THE ROYALS CAR CLUB OF LAS VEGAS AND KICK THE SUMMER OFF RIGHT!!! SUNDAY JUNE 12, 2011 IN LAS VEGAS NV AT SUNSET PARK AREA F (THE SOUTH MOST ENTRANCE OFF EASTERN AVE)...THERE WILL BE A BBQ RIB COOK OFF WITH LAST YEARS MEMORIAL DAY PICNIC WINNER DEFENDING HIS TITLE! ALSO THE ROYALS CAR CLUB WILL BE DEFENDING THEIR KICK BALL TOURNAMENT TITLE!!! THERE WILL BE JUMPY HOUSES AND FACE PAINTING FOR THE KIDS AND LOTS OF THINGS FOR EVERYONE TO ENJOY.....ALL RIDERS FROM EVERYWHERE ARE WELCOME AND OFFICALLY INVITED TO COME GET THE SUMMER STARTED WITH US IN THE FABULOUS CITY THAT DOESNT SLEEP.....*

FLYERS WILL BE DONE AND POSTED BY WEEK END!!!


----------



## DA HITTA




----------



## Knightstalker

T . T . T .


----------



## DA HITTA

STREET SINGAL $1000 STREET DOUBLE $1000 RADICAL SINGAL $1000 RADICAL DOUBLE $1000 WINNER TAKES ALL IN ALL CLASSES ...MORE INFO COMING SOON..


----------



## fesboogie

TTT for SLC


----------



## Don Pedro

Originally Posted by *rgarcia15928*











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________



*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​
*Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'*​


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What's up Todd don't forget to fist pump for your Midwest homies lol.


----------



## fesboogie




----------



## Aztlan_Exile

TTT


----------

